# 2 Door Fox + Sawzall + 3 Years = US Spec SAVEIRO IN PAINT



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO*

*This is the official Fox Wagon to Saveiro conversion Thread. *
*Contents:*
This thread not only discusses and displays many images of the Body conversion from US Fox Wagon to mini-pickup Truck (Saveiro) it also displays much information about the 8Valve 1.8 Litre Turbo, 5speed, coil-over, and E30 Motor mount conversions. 
*Special Shout Outs (Respekt):*
All Engine work, Body Fabrication, suspension upgrades/modification, Brake system upgrades, custom charge tubes, fuel and air management system work was done by *Longitudinal* _(AKA: Jonathan, Fab-Master-J)_ WWJD? *What Would Jonathan Do?*
Also some shout-outs to a few other Fox Brethren in the Central Ohio Area (BlackZorro, iluvfastcars, and of course myself, DasBaldGuy) without whose help, parts, advice, patience and assistance this project would have never gone so smoothly. I want to also give a shout-out to "the man" for making me an IT Corporate Slave, able to afford such ridiculous projects.
Final holla goes out to the one, the only, *THE Adam *(VWFox) who remains the classiest cat in all of Canadia, the VW Fox Historian and keeper of the Sacred Fox Archives at lunaticfringe.com. Thanks for keepin it real...(and occasionally/sporadically updating the Fox website).
Please take a look at the photos/read the jibberish and feel free to ask any questions or post suggestions/comments/complaints/rants etc.



_Modified by DasBaldGuy at 9:20 AM 11-7-2006_


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*

Ok, I have wanted to do this for a while....I have 2 scooters and I want to haul them around, but I loath the idea of buying a pick-up truck for such simple hauling.
Why can't I take a Fox Wagon (or 2 Door if I am desperate) and torch it and make a Pickup Truck Bed? Here is my Photoshoping of the Idea...(forgive me if I stole a photo of your Fox...)

































Comments? has anyone done this? Success? Did they have to borrow Caddy parts or fabricate from scratch?

Sorry, for got the little [ img ] craps...


----------



## cack (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*

question isnt why you cant do it, its why havent you done it yet!?








the idea has be around but i havent heard of someone whos done it here on vortex. its be done on quantums though, so its basically the same minus the AWD. i know thats something id want to do with a wagon, once id get bored with its look. now lets see an home made saveiro.


----------



## dtompsett (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*

I've thought about it.
Issues to be resolved include:
-sealing the big gaping hole in the rear behind the driver/passenger
-making a flat bed
-re-enforcing the strut towers.... the wagon doesn't have any support to begin with, and the 2-door relies on the rear seat backing to stiffen the rear. Strengthening could be done with a small amount of tubing and some gusseting.
-rear hatch.... do you run with one? if not, where do you mount the license plate. Is so, you have to fab up something for the wagon to fill the gap. On the 2-door, you either leave the rear alone (save for cleaning up where the trunk would have sealed), or cut it and make a fold-down rear like trucks have.
It might be possible to use other VW parts, and custom fab up a way to mate them to the fox.
To make it look good, your looking at a lot of skilled metal work, body work, and a large investment in time. If its a beater that you can run around the farm and put stuff in...... should take no more than an hour to remove the top(that includes the time it takes to put out the fire you cause from burning the interior with the torch)


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (dtompsett)*

A Saveiro would be cool, but why not just get a Caddy instead. Short of importing a whole rear section from Brazil, I just don't see any real hope of making it work and look right. 
I saw a Saveiro once in southern mexico, it was completly beat to peices with about 7 guys standing in the back.







On a side note, I saw a Seat Ibeza in Indiana last month!


----------



## Bergenor (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (BillLeBob)*

I would like to do that too..............
My dog would love it...............
But it's a bunch off work...........
Is the Caddy Pick up..........those old ones........larger then a fox??
Could we use some parts from it???Like tail gate and the rear glass...


----------



## a1junkie (Apr 26, 2000)

I'd do it with a wagon, and cut the bottom off the hatch to use as a tailgate, or just go without. The hatch lay-out and narrow tail-lights give you a nice factory rear opening.
Closing in the back of the cab should provide you with a good bit of structural integrity, but adding gussets at the floor would probably be a good idea.


----------



## beauff (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*

That would be a lot of work just to haul two scooters around. you would still have to buy a truck while that fox is down being chopped.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (beauff)*

But it would be a Fox AND a Pick UP Truck....2 vehicles, 2 needs all in one lovely vehicle!


----------



## Bergenor (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*

Is that legal????????get a wagon and make a pick up???
How does this work in here???????//Do i have to take to some "court house" to get inspect???????
And if we use a roll bar.................like those pick ups and Jeep have,but welded to the car as a roll bar.................Would this help to "hold" the car together???????
Im Brazil they got that bar between the shocks towers,like the front one,but then the Pick up job is all gone..........(not for me,because I just want for looks and my dog) but no scooters there......


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (Bergenor)*

Well my plan is to remove the Rear hatch of the Wagon, then remove the interior (carpet/blastic body pannels and head liner, then cut off the excess metal (roof/side supports).
Weld square tube around the inside horizontal perimeter of the Bed (where the bottom of the side windows used to be) and one across the back as well as creating a "roll bar" from the floor, up around the roof back down the floor. I plan on welding in a sheetmetal wall to enclose the cabin and separate the cabin from the truck bed. Cut an opening for a rear window (perhaps from a junk yard small pick up truck or even just mount a sun roof on the back wall). If you want to be really fancy, you can mount a 3rd (high mount) break light into the top of the roof above the rear window (like the early 90's Isuzu pickups had)
For the interior of the bed, either weld down a solid piece of diamond plate, or perhaps find a mini truck (toyota/nissan etc) and cut the bed off, then cut the bottom of the bed in the shape/size that will fit the interior floor of the rear of the wagon. 
Take the rear hatch, cut it at the bottom of the rear window and there you have a tail gate...depending on your skills, you can make it open like a regular pick up truck (steal parts from junk yard truck) etc...
It doesn't sound too hard to me. Then get a few buddies over for beer and have a body work/sanding party. Then paint it. How hard can it be?
Only thing I would be worried about is the struts in existing strut tower. I am thinking you might have to weld leaf springs to the underside like pick up trucks have to take the extra weight.
Ideas/thoughts?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*

Ok somebody tell me this is not a home-made Fox Wagon/PickUp Conversion?








And here are 2 pictures of a Corrado Pickup conversion (I think done by Karmann Coachworks)
















So someone out there has to have done this to a Fox Wagon!


----------



## deviousfox (May 5, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
Ok somebody tell me this is not a home-made Fox Wagon/PickUp Conversion?










That is not a home-made Fox wagon/pickup conversion. That has been my background at work for a couple of weeks.


----------



## satchimo (Mar 7, 2004)

makes me wish I knew about this kind of stuff. I have a complete 88 fox 4 door that can't be insured in my back yard that I want to chop to pieces. only thing holding me back is not knowing how to do it.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (satchimo)*

Soon people I will demonstrate the ways of the Fox pickup. ... Soon..


----------



## Bergenor (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (efritsch)*

My Fox is for sell................Now I want a Corrado to do the pick up...
That's cool..........very cool!!!!!!!!!!
Any more pics ?????????
I went to a JY in Oklahoma and they had about 4 or 5 Rados.......
Should got one........


----------



## NewfieVWFOX (Jul 4, 2003)

A guy around here has this done to a fox. I will try and get some pics for you if I see it again.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (NewfieVWFOX)*

_Modified by Banned wagon at 3:14 PM 8-8-2009_


----------



## satchimo (Mar 7, 2004)

there's a wagon in rough shape for sale at a shop near my house. 400,000km, small rear end damage. someone said the guy's asking $700 but I think it's worth half that, if that.
Are they really that rare?


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (satchimo)*

Yes, they are that rare.
In Canada, they were only imported from 87-88.
In the US, they were imported from 87-90 but they were less than the sedans as they were more expensive.
Offer them like $350 for it if you're thinking of buying it. I would, they are rare.


----------



## satchimo (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (100HP1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *100HP1.8* »_Funny, I just have a trailer hitch, and a trailer is much easier to build, plus I still have out of the weather storage in the hatch.
Seemed easier.

good point. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
how could something like that be insured for street use?


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (satchimo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *100HP1.8* »_
Funny, I just have a trailer hitch, and a trailer is much easier to build, plus I still have out of the weather storage in the hatch.
Seemed easier.


Easier, yes. As cool? No.


_Quote, originally posted by *satchimo* »_
good point. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
how could something like that be insured for street use?

Just registered as a Fox Wagon. That's all it is. At worse, you tell them you modified it and the body style is now a two door pick-up, but it's still a VW Fox.


_Modified by efritsch at 7:10 PM 1-25-2005_


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*




















_Modified by lucalucaluca at 4:06 AM 1-25-2005_


----------



## 1987rocco (Aug 10, 2004)

Put a trailer hitch on it, and buy a small trailer. I haul my snowmobile, and 4 wheeler behind my wagon.
Simple, and it takes about 1 hour (including hitch install, and buying trailer)


----------



## Bergenor (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (1987rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1987rocco* »_Put a trailer hitch on it, and buy a small trailer. I haul my snowmobile, and 4 wheeler behind my wagon.
Simple, and it takes about 1 hour (including hitch install, and buying 
trailer)

No it's not that simple............
I got a Dodge Ram too and I can haul things with.................
I want a Saveiro and that's it.And the easiest way to get one is doing that.


----------



## VR6_MAN (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (Bergenor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bergenor* »_Is that legal????????get a wagon and make a pick up???
How does this work in here???????//Do i have to take to some "court house" to get inspect???????
And if we use a roll bar.................like those pick ups and Jeep have,but welded to the car as a roll bar.................Would this help to "hold" the car together???????
Im Brazil they got that bar between the shocks towers,like the front one,but then the Pick up job is all gone..........(not for me,because I just want for looks and my dog) but no scooters there......

In MI, when you build your own car you have to take it to a special cop. However I don't think just chopping of part pf the top would qualify for this, so I think it be legal as it stands. However this is MI law, and I am not sure about anywhere else. It would be best to look at your states DMV web site for more info.


----------



## Bergenor (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (VR6_MAN)*

Thanks....................I'll look the web site........ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A_GaSpAr (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (Bergenor)*

Saveiro 2006:


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (A_GaSpAr)*

God! Thanks DasBaldGuy from using old pic of my fox (the black one it the parking lot). I'd only have them backup on a website that doesn't exist anymore. Do you happen to have some more shot?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (A_GaSpAr)*

I want this....


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (A_GaSpAr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A_GaSpAr* »_Saveiro 2006:

















I want that....I want that....If I ever win the lottery, I am going to import a few of those suckers.


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Saveiro*

This one is too much new for me... I just tend to like newer VAG engine in older VAG bodies.


----------



## wilsfox (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Saveiro (BlackFoxer)*

i kinda like the looks of them i wouldnt mind doing that myself if i was good at bodywork


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Saveiro (88sportwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88sportwagen* »_Since I've posted nothing useful today, I may as well continue the trend . . . 










Haneous...I want one. ha ha.


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Saveiro (DasBaldGuy)*

i like these.
i was looking at a Vee Dub Truck (Caddy). i sat in it and found a big problem. I am 6'4". the truck is not designed wiht people like me in mind. i love the way i fit in my fox and the controlls of it. but i cant put my snowmobile in it. i do have a 76 D 100 but gas prices suck. i think i might give the idea of chopping my fox some thought.
woudl be cool if i found a caddy for parts, especially for the part behind the cab.

Hmmmmmmm


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Can these come back from the dead?*

Can these threads come back from the way dead?


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Can these come back from the dead? (DasBaldGuy)*

howd you do that?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Can these come back from the dead? (Kliener Fuchs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kliener Fuchs* »_howd you do that?

I am magic. For my next trick, I plan to make a US Spec Saviero appear in the middle of Ohio.


----------



## wilsfox (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Can these come back from the dead? (DasBaldGuy)*

dasbaldguy- i think you should do it. i kinda like it and its cheaper then buying a truck plus it would be fun to cut a car in half


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Can these come back from the dead? (wilsfox)*

Crossing fingers here, if a deal goes through, I will be the owner of an 88 Wagon.....and the process will begin.


----------



## Ph8 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Can these come back from the dead? (DasBaldGuy)*

That would be awesome.
Let me know when you go to start. 
Will fab for beer.


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Can these come back from the dead? (Ph8)*

will drink beer for fab.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Can these come back from the dead? (Ph8)*

Once it is in my garage (car-hole for those of you who don't speak french) you are more than welcome to come up and drink all the beer you want and put torch to metal!
I am very excited about this project and hope to take many photos!


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Can these come back from the dead? (DasBaldGuy)*

yeaaaaaaaa, ohios a little far to drive to torch a Vee Dub and drink (week american) beer. il be out there if you pay my air tic...


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Can these come back from the dead? (Kliener Fuchs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kliener Fuchs* »_yeaaaaaaaa, ohios a little far to drive to torch a Vee Dub and drink (week american) beer. il be out there if you pay my air tic...

Well I was mainly inviting Ph8 and/or other Ohioans...but you are welcome to come down. Oh and bring some Cuban Cigars, they help the weak American beer go down easier.


----------



## Ph8 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Can these come back from the dead? (DasBaldGuy)*

Just quit drinking the weak american beer...
I'll bring the Guinness, 15 pack at Sam's Club for 16$.








_Modified by Ph8 at 4:38 PM 12-21-2005_


_Modified by Ph8 at 4:39 PM 12-21-2005_


----------



## Zyzzyan (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: Can these come back from the dead? (Ph8)*

Eww guiness. YUCK! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: Can these come back from the dead? (Zyzzyan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zyzzyan* »_Eww guiness. YUCK! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

That prove you're still to young to enjoy a great beer.








Stout is great... you just don't get drunk with that kind of beer.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Can these come back from the dead? (Zyzzyan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zyzzyan* »_Eww guiness. YUCK! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
















Oh, never mind... Just go get your good and sophisticated Coors Light. Ooops! You can't do that either, eh youngster?


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Can these come back from the dead? (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_
sophisticated Coors Light. 

Usually if you put those two words togeather in the same sentence, somthing catches on fire.
I'll bring some Newcastle! 

Shawn, If your serious and end up with a wagon to chop, I'll be there, provided you let me have a 6"X6" section of the old roof to replace part of mine!


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Can these come back from the dead? (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_
Usually if you put those two words togeather in the same sentence, somthing catches on fire.

I was hoping that the sarcasm was obvious... If it wasn't, let me know and I'll go back and edit to include instructions to "read the following with extreme sarcasm".


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Can these come back from the dead? (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_
I was hoping that the sarcasm was obvious... If it wasn't, let me know and I'll go back and edit to include instructions to "read the following with extreme sarcasm".









Plenty evident. I was just suprised when I read it that the giant pile of paper work on my desk didn't bust in to flame. I work at a university and all I hear the idiot students who work for me talk about is Natural Light. 
First morning horse urine> Natty Light.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Can these come back from the dead? (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_
I'll bring some Newcastle! 

Shawn, If your serious and end up with a wagon to chop, I'll be there, provided you let me have a 6"X6" section of the old roof to replace part of mine!

New Castle! NOW you are talking! I also accept JW Dundee's Honey Brown, Killian's Red, Becks Dark, Blue Moon....the list goes on and on.
Heck yes...if all goes well, the 88 Wagon will be in my possession tomorrow night! You may have as many parts/roof as you can carry. I will be removing all of the non-essential bits from the rear of the beast prior to the chopping!


----------



## Bergenor (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Can these come back from the dead? (Zyzzyan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zyzzyan* »_Eww guiness. YUCK! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Z.....you still drinking milk in the bottle!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 89_fox_lover (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Can these come back from the dead? (Bergenor)*

i want the rims on that porsche


----------



## Ph8 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Can these come back from the dead? (DasBaldGuy)*

I'll drink Killians, Blue Moon (hold the orange slice). Everyone around here drinks Natty and Keystone (30 pack for 11.99).
But as for not getting drunk while drinking Guinness.... You need to learn to drink quicker boy. Or drop a shot of baileys & crown in there and make a car-bomb out of it.
The major problem with Guinness is the expense, here in Athens is 20$ for a pitcher at the bar.
If you like stout beer try "wild goose oatmeal stout". Friggin delicious.


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: Can these come back from the dead? (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
New Castle! NOW you are talking! I also accept JW Dundee's Honey Brown, Killian's Red, *Becks Dark*, Blue Moon....the list goes on and on.



Becks is one of my favorite beer... never heard of the Becks Dark though.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Can these come back from the dead? (Ph8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ph8* »_If you like stout beer try "wild goose oatmeal stout". Friggin delicious.









Add to that:
Spaten's Optimator
Samual Smith's Oatmeal Stout (the Nut Brounw Ale rocks, too)
Lost Coast Brewery's Downtown Brown


----------



## rthall003 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Can these come back from the dead? (snowfox)*

ha, if you guys want a STOUT beer, try Chimay. Made in a secured monestary by monks. 9% alcohol. $9 a bottle. Had to try it once.
EDIT: Tastes a lot like Guiness.


_Modified by rthall003 at 10:15 AM 12-22-2005_


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Can these come back from the dead? (rthall003)*

In truth, my preferred beer for chopping up cars is Miller High Life. I have a thing for regional crap beers too.... Falls City is my fav. Brewed in Evansville Indiana by hillbillies with 4 teeth. $2.95 per 6 or $.75 a can at the bar down the street from my house.
In an effort to steer this back on topic.....
When is this roof removing going to happen?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*

OK effective Last night, I now have a willing participant in the Fox Wagon to Saviero Conversion....


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*

Hey, my wagon is bunged up on the other rear corner! Looks almost too nice to chop.
Oh yea.... stop taking pictures of the sun! It hurts my eyes!


_Modified by BillLeBob at 3:20 PM 12-23-2005_


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (BillLeBob)*

noooooooo! don't let this nice wagon become a... humm wait.. a Saveiro? oh good idea.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (BlackFoxer)*

nice hubcaps!
I wish I could come up to Ohio but I'm due to go to WV skiing next week!


----------



## Zyzzyan (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*

Source a Fox II front end for that beast! (its just like any MK IV Golf/Jetta swap, youll need fenders, front grill, headlights, basically all body parts front fenders forwars, cept hood.)
Good luck!


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (Zyzzyan)*

Hiya,
Great idea! Though it would be a shame to cut up any wagon. Still, the end justifies the means... I'll gladly stand around and drink beer (to provide moral support.) When will you get started?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (reddfoxx)*

Driving it home last night I almost feel bad putting the torch to it...I LOVE wagons! This is only the 2nd one I have ever driven, and I almost had second thoughts on cutting it up...but I really want to get rid of my Mazda Pick up and use this Fox to haul stuff...Plus how cool will it be to have the only Saviero in the on the 'tex? I hope to do a slightly better job than the green Fox Truck conversion we all saw on eBay.
Hopefully with Jonathans help, this Fox (Fruck, Trox?) will get either a 2.0 or an 8vT....any suggestions? I am told the Factory air still works great on this car. I love creature comforts.
I would like to get started in about 2 weeks. I will take all the help, support, standing-around-and-watching that I can get. I have to get up the nerve to make the first cut, but once the sheet metal starts flying, it is ON! 
Lots of good parts/interior from the rear of this thing, so if you want something lemme know.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_Driving it home last night I almost feel bad putting the torch to it...I LOVE wagons! This is only the 2nd one I have ever driven, and I almost had second thoughts on cutting it up...
Lots of good parts/interior from the rear of this thing, so if you want something lemme know.

You _should_ feel bad! Start with a 2 door instead. They are a dime a dozen compared to the wagons. 
The rear hatch is pretty much unobtanium. I'm almost tempted to take just to have it in stock...
I can't believe you're actually going to defile that wagon. Shame on you - I hope Santa brings you a lump of coal!!!


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (snowfox)*

i hope he brings you a plasma cutter...
edit: you already have one...


----------



## Zyzzyan (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_You _should_ feel bad! Start with a 2 door instead. They are a dime a dozen compared to the wagons. 
The rear hatch is pretty much unobtanium. I'm almost tempted to take just to have it in stock...
I can't believe you're actually going to defile that wagon. Shame on you - I hope Santa brings you a lump of coal!!!










Wagons are longer.


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (Zyzzyan)*

Wanna cut mine up instead? na, never mind.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (Zyzzyan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zyzzyan* »_

Wagons are longer.









longer than what? a 4 door or a 2door ...
oh wait they are all the same! thats right...


----------



## Zyzzyan (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_longer than what? a 4 door or a 2door ...
oh wait they are all the same! thats right...

Nevermind, Wider and taller, not longer.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (Zyzzyan)*

not to mention the tailights already working, the rear panel having privisions for a tailgate shaped thing, and the roofline working better.
Chop the *****!


----------



## wilsfox (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (jackfrost1031)*

i hope this really works out good and its a good finished product because that is a really nice wagen you got there


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (wilsfox)*

The Wagon is nice, but by no means perfect...it would be quite a bit of work to get the body ready for paint, not to mention all the engine work and interior work that needs to happen to make it a cherry wagon.
I am hoping that other 'texers will lend opinions/talent/skills to the project, I really want it to come out nice also....


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*

Make a post in the technical forums.
Are you going to keep the rear struts original or try to do a caddy-style leafspring setup?


----------



## Bergenor (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (jackfrost1031)*

I got my Wagon last week.................and I'm not sure if I'll do it.
I'll.............I won't!!!!!!!!I'll.........maybe.
Any way.I Got 2 free interiors,one black(Less dasher)ok shape and a tan one,better shape,It's free,just pay shipping and a box(if I have to buy one)
Front and back seats.........carpet,etc etc............ http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif time.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (jackfrost1031)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_Make a post in the technical forums.
Are you going to keep the rear struts original or try to do a caddy-style leafspring setup?

I am not sure...if there is a way to use "stiffer/stronger" springs in the back, I will probably just use struts instead of leaf-springs. I think the factory Savieros use struts....
I don't plan on hauling heavy items, just random stuff from Home Depot/Lowes and haul my Scooter around ocassionally. Scooter weighs 170lbs, and I think the stock suspension can handle that. A new Wide Screen TV weighs maybe 150 - 200lbs and some lumber from the Hardware store weights 300 or less lbs....
I can't think of any cargo that I would want to haul that the Fox can't handle (weight wise).


----------



## Bergenor (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*

Yep..........It's springs.
Yep can handle 500 KG.Around 1000lbs.
Yep.......... if your soccer team win the World tittle you can put about ........8 to 13 people(if cute girls)







in the back(bed).With short springs.
The front will be up a LIL, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but this will help with those 469 times that you press the gas to 6100 rpms and take the foot of the clutch to make the tires smoke.








Ahhhhhhhhh............your father wont be mad.







Just make sure that his friends are not around to tell him.


----------



## deviousfox (May 5, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (Bergenor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bergenor* »_8 to 13 people(if cute girls)









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I like your train of thought.

On a serious note, I wonder if there's additional strength engineered into the rear strut towers. To me it seems that if you cut the back portion of the roof off, the car is going to bend like a wet noodle


----------



## Zyzzyan (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (deviousfox)*

Do it up like this:


----------



## Bergenor (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (deviousfox)*

On a serious note, I wonder if there's additional strength engineered into the rear strut towers. To me it seems that if you cut the back portion of the roof off, the car is going to bend like a wet noodle







[/QUOTE]
Don't worry..............It wont.
But I'll weld a "pipe" between then any way.


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (Bergenor)*

For parts here in columbus there is a fox wagon and 2 rabbit pickups in the junk yard. how inviting s it to try and combine the 3.

steve


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_A new Wide Screen TV weighs maybe 150 - 200lbs.

So you're building a Saveiro to haul your widescreen tv when you'll buy it?


----------



## Bergenor (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (BlackFoxer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackFoxer* »_
So you're building a Saveiro to haul your widescreen tv when you'll buy it?









Nope......................He's going to do like Pimp my Ride,he'll install the Tv in the car so his friends can watch Oprah in the road.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (Bergenor)*

you could do it like a 4runner/bronco I/k5 blazer and have the back a hard removable shell. Convertible trucks are hot, too!


----------



## DreadPirateRobert (Aug 25, 2005)

Dang. That's a good point.
If you did it well, it would be the hottest thing ever. But if you eff it up, it will be a god-awful abomination.


----------



## wilsfox (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_
You _should_ feel bad! Start with a 2 door instead. They are a dime a dozen compared to the wagons. 
The rear hatch is pretty much unobtanium. I'm almost tempted to take just to have it in stock...
I can't believe you're actually going to defile that wagon. Shame on you - I hope Santa brings you a lump of coal!!!










if he used a two door making the tailgate would be even harder than it is now. i think four doors are easier to find i see them all the time


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (wilsfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wilsfox* »_if he used a two door making the tailgate would be even harder than it is now. i think four doors are easier to find i see them all the time

Negatory. The 4 door was the most expensive fox, and they weren't even sold in canada as Fox II's. The 2 door coupe is the common fox.


----------



## wilsfox (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (jackfrost1031)*

ooo it was i didnt know that. i just made that statement because i never see two door foxes around louisville


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (wilsfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wilsfox* »_ooo it was i didnt know that. i just made that statement because i never see two door foxes around louisville

I see an almost equal number of 4 doors and 2 doors on the road, but every time I am in the market to buy a Fox, it is always a 4-door Wolfsburg...so Other than one short-owned fluke 90 2door and the 88 wagon I just bought, I have owned nothing but 4 door Wolfsburgs (88, 91 and my current 93).


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*

Just by the pics you have shown, that wagon looks a bit too good to hack. I'd really like to have a nice, clean wagon.
That said, I am glad to help with whatever I can.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_Just by the pics you have shown, that wagon looks a bit too good to hack. I'd really like to have a nice, clean wagon.
That said, I am glad to help with whatever I can.

Maybe I should bring the Wagon over and let you eye-ball it....it has some minor rust under the drivers door and a dent just in front of the passenger side tail-light. It is not perfect or mint in anyway, but man it is pretty quick (4 speed) and stops decently. It is a Virginia Car owned by an old man, I am technically the 2nd owner (though the 3rd to have the car), because the 2nd owner never drove it (left it sitting outside of VW West) and never had it titled. Sweet.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*

Yeah, bring it by some time. Give me a call at the shop.


----------



## Ph8 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*

Say the word and I'm there.
I've got a collection of fab tools that puts monster garage to shame.
I would shoot for a nibbler or air-chisle with a nibbler bit, rather than the plasma cutter. Or, even a rotary cutoff if you had more patience than me.


----------



## akabigmike (May 2, 2003)

DO OOOOOOOOOOOOOO IT!


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (aKaBigMike)*

I have a sawzall you could borrow, or let me use, I am good at destroying things.


----------



## Zyzzyan (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvfastcarz* »_I have a sawzall you could borrow, or let me use, I am good at destroying things.

Yeah, just look at your car.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Zyzzyan)*

So, I only cut some of the sub-frame to make room for that small ass turbo, it ran fine today though.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (Longitudinal)*

Updated Photo...I scored some sweet Ronal R8s for this Wagon and the Turbo project is officially underway!


----------



## SWMurnau (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*

So. I'll, uh, pay you for your driver's side rear window, since you won't need it any more. Unless Eric wants to give me one for free.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (88sportwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88sportwagen* »_So. I'll, uh, pay you for your driver's side rear window, since you won't need it any more. Unless Eric wants to give me one for free.

If I can get it out without breaking it, it is yours. How hard are these things to remove/install?


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_Updated Photo...I scored some sweet Ronal R8s for this Wagon and the Turbo project is officially underway! 


Now just update the photo by putting the lid back on, painting it white and lowering it and it'll look just like mine - right down to the wheels... Are you sure those are R8's? The ones you're showing there don't look like what I came up with when searching R8's...
You wouldn't happen to have an extra set of those center caps, would you?


_Modified by snowfox at 4:56 PM 1-11-2006_


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_
The ones you're showing there don't look like what I came up with when searching R8's...



There are a bunch of different r8's. There are the stock Audi 4K/CGT/4kq ones that looks like the ones in DBG's chop. They come in 4X100 and 4X108 14" only. The Ur-quattro and Sport Quattro got 15X7 or 8 with a lip in 5X112 and the Renault GTA got r8's with the disk sheild in 15X6(?) in 4X100. I've seen abunch of different widths and offsets on ebay.de in aftermarket r8's.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (BillLeBob)*

These are Ronal R8s 15X6 with an et of 40 and they are 4x100. I don't have them in my possession yet but I did pay for them today...hopefully they ship soon!


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_These are Ronal R8s 15X6 with an et of 40 and they are 4x100. 

GTA rims?


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_ How hard are these things to remove/install?

_*Incredibly*_ easy. Get a boxcutter and stick it directly into the middle of the window seal, at ninety degrees to the glass. You want to make the blade go though the rubber, and then just past the glass (if you care about the car's paint, don't go any further). Then just basically cut the seal in the half, most of the way around the top three sides of the window. Then just pull the seal apart, getting ready to catch the window if it starts to fall out. It may well stay stuck in the seal after years of sitting there, so push gently from the inside out, again ready to catch it.
Don't do this if you don't have a replacement seal ready! (Or, if you're in a junkyard, break another window that has the best looking seal around it, and pull that nice seal out. *cough*).


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_
GTA rims?

I think so...or "Rally". My understanding is that the "dinner plate" is a brake cover to keep dust etc to a minimum, ideally for Rally use...but I don't have confirmation of that rumor. 
These are identical to the ones that Scott was rockin on his black 2 door (see Columbus GTG photos), but since he has changed rims, I don't feel bad rollin these old-skool baddies!


----------



## SWMurnau (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (the brit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_
Don't do this if you don't have a replacement seal ready!

NOS replacements are still available from VWoA, if anyone was wondering. 
I didn't even think about cutting the old seal.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (88sportwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88sportwagen* »_
NOS replacements are still available from VWoA, if anyone was wondering. 
I didn't even think about cutting the old seal.

Provided that I don't Break any of the Glass, I will have both sides available for those who may be interested in them. I will be removing them both and I will try not to break either of them. So let me know if you need one/both.


----------



## SWMurnau (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*

NOS seals, I meant. Haven't checked about the glass. I CALL DIBS ON YOUR DRIVER SIDE GLASS!


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_GTA rims?

ET40, probably not. GTA wheels were ET 35, if memory serves.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_These are Ronal R8s 15X6 with an et of 40 and they are 4x100. I don't have them in my possession yet but I did pay for them today...hopefully they ship soon!

I bought my set of those back in '97, but never knew which model they were. I didn't get the center caps, though. I improvised and used the little black octagonal VW center caps from the 13" alloys on an old Rabbit. I'll have to post a pic one day... In any event, I think Jonathan may be right on the offset. Of course the offset may have varied depending on the application... I think I remember mine saying ET 38.5, but maybe it was 35. (I haven't looked at the inside of them closely for a couple years now.)
You wouldn't happen to know where I can find a single one of those wheels, would you? I've been wanting to pick one up for use as a full size spare for a lot of years now.
How much did you pay for those?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_
I bought my set of those back in '97, but never knew which model they were. I didn't get the center caps, though. I improvised and used the little black octagonal VW center caps from the 13" alloys on an old Rabbit. I'll have to post a pic one day... In any event, I think Jonathan may be right on the offset. Of course the offset may have varied depending on the application... I think I remember mine saying ET 38.5, but maybe it was 35. (I haven't looked at the inside of them closely for a couple years now.)
You wouldn't happen to know where I can find a single one of those wheels, would you? I've been wanting to pick one up for use as a full size spare for a lot of years now.
How much did you pay for those?

The ones I bought are definitely ET40, stamped right on the inside and they fit the Fox. I am not sure if an ET of 35 would even clear on a Fox. My understanding is that they are getting harder and harder to find...I paid a bit over $300-ish with shipping on Ebay...not sure how much Scott paid for his. I also think that these wheels also came in 4X108 so be careful if you find some/one at a JY.
Post pics of your ride sportin them, Other than Scotts, I have never seen a Fox with them.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*

The lower ET sets the rims a little further out from the car/hub. With 40, don't try anything bigger than a 195/50. I ran 205/50's and could rub the forward section of the front inner fenderwell when cornering hard at extreme steering angles. I think you would get a lot more with ET 40.
I didn't get the center caps, but I guess I scored a deal on mine- I paid $65 for the set in '97.
I'll try and get a pic this weekend...
snow


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*









These? 
They look like the GTA's but I don't know if anything else cam with these rims.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_








These? 
They look like the GTA's but I don't know if anything else cam with these rims.

Yes those are the exact ones I bought...I am the winner of that Ebay auction!


----------



## WGC (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (snowfox)*

38.5 is definitely possible for the GTA wheels. Maybe Scott will post up and clarify the obfuscated waters.


----------



## rthall003 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (Longitudinal)*

maybe some day i'll learn what the hell obfuscated means


----------



## blackzorro (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (Longitudinal)*

Mine have 34.5. I paid $400 for mine and got a total of 6 wheels and five tires. 4 wheels are made by Ronal and 2 are speedline. Both are the same on the outside but the Speedline is more hollow inside I think. Scott.

_Modified by blackzorro at 8:05 PM 1-15-2006_


_Modified by blackzorro at 6:12 AM 1-21-2006_


----------



## sluggerknuckles (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*

what kindof scooters ya got?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (sluggerknuckles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sluggerknuckles* »_what kindof scooters ya got?

Honda Elite 80 and a Vespa Sprint 90


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

This post is my #666, el numero del beast. Sweet.


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

I have the back section of a caddy plust glass if you are interested. I could hack italong the roof and down the pillars by the doors.


----------



## wilsfox (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (WGC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WGC* »_

























i saw one of them at the junkyard on saturday. it was rusted out though


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (wilsfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wilsfox* »_
i saw one of them at the junkyard on saturday. it was rusted out though

Were you in Brazil?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Rien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rien* »_I have the back section of a caddy plust glass if you are interested. I could hack italong the roof and down the pillars by the doors.

Yes. Yes and YES! Wow, thanks man! How much do you think it would be to ship? Let me now how much you want for all that metal/glass and effort.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Rien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rien* »_I have the back section of a caddy plust glass if you are interested. I could hack italong the roof and down the pillars by the doors.

Any chance you've got the spare wheel hanging piece ? Laura's trucks almost back together and it's the one piece that i remember offhand that's still missing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wilsfox (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_
Were you in Brazil?

no


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (the brit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_
Any chance you've got the spare wheel hanging piece ? Laura's trucks almost back together and it's the one piece that i remember offhand that's still missing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'll have to look. Oh and if anyone cares to look... Here's my current VW truck project. RUST FREE!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2384361


----------



## Bergenor (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (wilsfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wilsfox* »_
i saw one of them at the junkyard on saturday. it was rusted out though

My uncle had one of those..........Air cooled!!!!long time ago.
Wilsfox............................are you sure????


----------



## vwalx (Sep 20, 2005)

Wow This thread is awsome it gives me many ideas... keep it updated...


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (vwalx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwalx* »_Wow This thread is awsome it gives me many ideas... keep it updated...

Well right now the block is getting "tanked" and honed....then it will be painted black and new internals....That is all for now...


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (wilsfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wilsfox* »_
i saw one of them at the junkyard on saturday. it was rusted out though

Are you sure it wasn't a rabbit pickup truck ?
Even if it was badly rusted, if it was a 'fox' truck in the US it would be worth saving. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wilsfox (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (the brit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_
Are you sure it wasn't a rabbit pickup truck ?


yeah thats what it was


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
The ones I bought are definitely ET40, stamped right on the inside and they fit the Fox. I am not sure if an ET of 35 would even clear on a Fox. My understanding is that they are getting harder and harder to find...I paid a bit over $300-ish with shipping on Ebay...not sure how much Scott paid for his. I also think that these wheels also came in 4X108 so be careful if you find some/one at a JY.
Post pics of your ride sportin them, Other than Scotts, I have never seen a Fox with them.
 
Believe it or not - I am finally posting pics... Have a couple. I put the rest of them in the photo gallery like a good boy.




































I apologize for the filth. It's shameful. I haven't washed this thing since the first of October. I'll shoot some better ones when there is some more light and the car is actually clean. Don't know if clean really makes a difference, though - the ride looks pretty plain-Jane and that's alright by me.


_Modified by snowfox at 8:20 AM 2-4-2006_


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (snowfox)*

Very nice wagon you have there Damon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Love the flaps and sun roof.










_Modified by blkparati at 5:12 PM 2-4-2006_


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (snowfox)*

That is hotness. Nice Ronals. Now I want to mount mine!!!


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*

Don't you have something more important to do first!(hint,hint)


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (blkparati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkparati* »_Don't you have something more important to do first!(hint,hint)









like removing and shipping locks and locking mechanisms?


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
like removing and shipping locks and locking mechanisms?

Bingo!


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (blkparati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkparati* »_Very nice wagon you have there Damon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Love the flaps and sun roof.









_Modified by blkparati at 5:12 PM 2-4-2006_

Thanks. I thought you might like it. It's not the looker that yours is, but I'm pretty fond of the 'sleeper' style.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_That is hotness. Nice Ronals. Now I want to mount mine!!!

Thanks.
Here is the downside to these Ronals, though... Can you spot the 10.1" ATE Power Disks in there?








It's like playing 'Where's Waldo?' with the brakes... I like the sleeper effect, but I do wish that I could at least see my brakes.


----------



## TRits (Dec 14, 2004)

For the Fox truck, Why not cut the top of, use the bottom of the hatch for the tailgate and the top of it and rear window for just lat, the rear window?


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_That is hotness. Nice Ronals. Now I want to mount mine!!!

Hey-
These things don't fit the hubs properly without hub adapter/shim rings. If you know (or learn in a conversation with Jonathan) a good source for them, let me know. They work fine without them if you mount them carefully, but I sure would like to add that little quality touch of making them hubcentric.
Thanks
snow


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_
Hey-
These things don't fit the hubs properly without hub adapter/shim rings. If you know (or learn in a conversation with Jonathan) a good source for them, let me know. They work fine without them if you mount them carefully, but I sure would like to add that little quality touch of making them hubcentric.
Thanks
snow








Are you serious? I thought they had the same hub size! Oh crap. Well Scott rolled on them with his Fox but I never bothered to ask if he had the rings or not. sorrow.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_







Are you serious? I thought they had the same hub size! Oh crap. Well Scott rolled on them with his Fox but I never bothered to ask if he had the rings or not. sorrow.









It's not a super huge deal. I've been rolling without them for about 200,000 miles, literally. Sometimes after I have the tire shop fit me up with new shoes, I do have to center the wheel up a little though. Kind of a pain, but that's how I roll.







Maybe yours will be different though...


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (snowfox)*

snofox, if your car gets "Stolen", it wasn't me....
Nice looking car. Love the rims. Wagons are so pimpin.
DasBaldGuy, PM'd you about an idea I've had about the rear of the cab.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (efritsch)*

If it gets stolen, I'll make sure I recover it. Although, it might have a 30V V6 and quattro under it when I get it back


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_It's not a super huge deal. I've been rolling without them for about 200,000 miles, literally. 

Yeah, no big deal. You can draw them down centered, but it takes a few minuted per wheel and some care. Plastic hub centering rings can be had at any wheel shop. Shawn, we'll take care of you.
BTW: "real" (







) Ronals don't require centering rings.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

so let me see if i understand this right... 5 pages and still no cutting??















-j


----------



## Bergenor (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*



Muffler Bearing said:


> so let me see if i understand this right... 5 pages and still no cutting??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *Bergenor* »_
Do you have a Fox Wagon???

no but i have a bunch of rabbits and a truck load of crubs.
i fail to see your point, if you were trying to make one.
-j


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muffler Bearing* »_so let me see if i understand this right... 5 pages and still no cutting??















-j
 Yep thats how we do it in the Fox forum. lots of talk and a little bit of work.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

change the name of this thread to "2 door fox + plasma torch = sitting on hands"








come on!! i wanna see some sparks fly and metal fall to the ground!
trying to stoke the fire here...
-j


_Modified by Muffler Bearing at 2:38 AM 2-20-2006_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

i have a wagon that is rusting around the windshield and the rear hatch. it will probably not have a roof sooner then this project.







love that salt air!


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

bring it on down to my place, i got a swazall, fresh blades, and a spool of wire for the mig!
-j


----------



## beauff (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muffler Bearing* »_change the name of this thread to "2 door fox + plasma torch = sitting on hands"








come on!! i wanna see some sparks fly and metal fall to the ground!
trying to stoke the fire here...
-j

_Modified by Muffler Bearing at 2:38 AM 2-20-2006_

I agree. Post some pictures of sparks flying.its time to get a truck in the making. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (beauff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beauff* »_
I agree. Post some pictures of sparks flying.its time to get a truck in the making. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Turbo goes in first....then the body gets the hack-job. Literally.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (beauff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beauff* »_
I agree. Post some pictures of sparks flying.its time to get a truck in the making. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No sparks but the project is in motion. I stripped everything out of the Rear and welded in 2 L braces which will hold the back of the Bed and eventually meet up with the rear window situation. Turbo Engine is being very profesionally built and will be going in soon. Roof will be offically chopped off after that.
Photos:


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

I still can't believe that you're doing that to such a nice clean wagon.
Good start though.


----------



## beauff (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Now your getting some where. Now get that headliner out . I see a plasma torch in your future.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (efritsch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *efritsch* »_I still can't believe that you're doing that to such a nice clean wagon.
Good start though.

It is not that clean. I have so much work after the bed is done, the body has a few dents and some rus that need fixed before I can paint it. Sigh.


----------



## wilsfox (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

are you going to put some sort of bedliner in it when its done?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (wilsfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wilsfox* »_are you going to put some sort of bedliner in it when its done?


Maybe Rino liner or something. Trouble is, nobody makes one for Saviero (or at least anyone in the US) and even if they did, mine won't have the exact same contours so it likely wouldn't fit anyway.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Speaking of which.... What are you going to do about the fuel tubes there?


----------



## wilsfox (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (efritsch)*

you could just leave the fuel tubes there and build the sheetmetal bed over them to prevent anything bad happeing to them


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Good to see the project going forward http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I would still like to get the rear latches from you.let me know when you take them off.








Some inspiration for you


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (blkparati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkparati* »_









This one is so sweet.


----------



## DevilsWorkshop (Sep 23, 2003)

when i get my next fox, which is hopefully within the next few weeks, im going to do the fox/truck thing myself to my old one, i plan on doing it as a summer project, fix the new fox, drive the old, then drive the new fox, and fix the old, and then take the old fox, and turn it into a truck. its confusing, but it will get done, its a sedan, and its going right from the back of the front seats all the way to the back. i dont plan on hauling much of anything, i just have always wanted to do it


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (efritsch)*

I do plan on putting sheetmetal over the Fueling tubes. The whole bed will be weatherproofed and all that. It is less work than I originally thought, but still quite a bit of fabricating.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (blkparati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkparati* »_Good to see the project going forward http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I would still like to get the rear latches from you.let me know when you take them off.










Latches etc are definitely yours. Just remind me when you see me take the hatch off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Need a Set of these*

Does anyone know where I can get a new or very nice set of 4 trim rings for 14" Steelies like those pictured below?


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Oh yeah! Good to see you're making progress. Thanks for the pix


----------



## FoxSt (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: (efritsch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *efritsch* »_I still can't believe that you're doing that to such a nice clean wagon.
Good start though.

Anyone can restore a car. It takes a real man to cut one up








Can't wait to see where this project goes.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_It is not that clean.

I can second that, but I still can't believe it's going to happen.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
I can second that, but I still can't believe it's going to happen. 

Can't believe as in "I don't think it will ever happen" or can't believe as in "I can't believe this is happening even though it really is"


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

As in, "don't believe it should, so can't believe it is."


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

First let me say, today, *I poured one out for the fallen homies*.








I poured it out namely for this:


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Kick ass!*
Wow, it really looks like a saveiro already! Good job!!!


----------



## WGC (Dec 23, 2004)

oh my god.

i don´t belive. 
well




















_Modified by WGC at 4:57 PM 3-19-2006_


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Check here for tinted rear slider vwcaddyforum


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_









































































Mein Gott!


----------



## l.mabee (Mar 21, 2005)

Good work!! 
I can't wait to see the finished result!


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (WGC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WGC* »_










Uhhh... did anyone else just notice Brazilian E7KA ?!?! (you cannot type E.T.K.A.).


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (the brit)*

it's all fancy.
and, are you keeping the shell as a camper top? That would be the HOT ****E.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*

That would be neat but heavy.
I say make a really big mould and make a cap that looks like the original roof out of Carbon Fiber.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Ohhhh, yeah... Photoshop is okay, but now you can see how it'll really look like a Saveiro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackzorro (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

I just want to say WOW. Have you decided how to do the seat belts? Rabbit belts might work ok. I should have an extra set if you need them. There free. Also , I still have a rabbit tailgate if interested.


_Modified by blackzorro at 6:57 PM 3-19-2006_


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (blackzorro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackzorro* »_I just want to say WOW. Have you decided how to do the seat belts? Rabbit belts might work ok. I should have an extra set if you need them. There free. Also , I still have a rabbit tailgate if interested.

_Modified by blackzorro at 6:57 PM 3-19-2006_

For now the Seatbelts are fitting into the equation, though they go up and over the top L Brace. And yes oh yes I need/want that Rabbit Tail-gate. I need the hinging and the "Volkswagen" stamp on the back.








Let me know how much you want for it and so forth. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Looking really good so far! That must have been fun to cut it. Wagon are the hotness but this Saveiro with Fox I front end will be cool.








In fact, enough cool that I want one! haha


----------



## WGC (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: (the brit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_
Uhhh... did anyone else just notice Brazilian E7KA ?!?! (you cannot type E.T.K.A.).

??????


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (WGC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WGC* »_
??????

E7KA is the program that the dealerships in Europe and the USA use for their parts referencing.


----------



## WGC (Dec 23, 2004)

ohhhhhhh. this is VW genuine progran. I good guys make a copy for brasilians guuys.....


----------



## WGC (Dec 23, 2004)

i have Gol Parati Saveiro Voyage Blueprinter too. But i dont find usb cable to start my scaner. I go buy one and scan books to you guuys.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (BlackFoxer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackFoxer* »_...That must have been fun to cut it. Wagon are the hotness but this Saveiro with Fox I front end will be cool.








In fact, enough cool that I want one! haha









It cut so quickly that it was scary....the Sawzall went through it like a hot knife through warm butter...the 3 cuts took a total of 4 minutes tops.


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Wow.. 4 minutes of pure fun. haha.
Now the other parts will be probably a little longer but should be really fun to weld. Will you close the side of the "bed"?
I'll drink a couple of beers for you.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
It cut so quickly that it was scary....the Sawzall went through it like a hot knife through warm butter...the 3 cuts took a total of 4 minutes tops.









Dude, what happened to us getting together at the shop and help you cut and drink?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvfastcarz* »_
Dude, what happened to us getting together at the shop and help you cut and drink?









Sorry I got impatient and wanted to get crackin on it. Still lots of work left if anyone is volunteering!!!


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_As in, "don't believe it should, so can't believe it is."

x2
Oh well. It's a little late for that now.
Looking good regardless! Keep going!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_Maybe Rino liner or something. Trouble is, nobody makes one for Saviero (or at least anyone in the US) and even if they did, mine won't have the exact same contours so it likely wouldn't fit anyway.

Just use the spray-on bedliner if you're really after that look. I'm not a 'truck guy' but I see lots of them around here.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Project Update*

Long-Overdue Project Update:
As some of you know, the engine is getting a complete rebuild (and brand new Turbo) by the most talented and awesome Jonathan. The Car is at his shop and is getting the royal Quality Treatment.
In the meantime, I have assembled a few cutesie items.
First I had the old Timing Belt Cover media blasted and powder coated a nice dark Gray (Grey for you Brits and Canadians). It turned out AWESOME! I think I am going to have more parts and pieces done.
Second...I finally got some rubber for my 15s. Falken Ziex ZE512 (205/50/15).
On with the Pictures:


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Project Update (DasBaldGuy)*

By the way....this thread has as many reads as the FAQ!!!!
Cha-Ching!










_Modified by DasBaldGuy at 12:27 PM 4-29-2006_


----------



## DevilsWorkshop (Sep 23, 2003)

me next! me next!


----------



## Bergenor (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Dasbalguy...............you're my new hero.
You just got a place in my Hall of Fame......... next to Elton John.







LMAO.......
Nice nice nice job ...........you got BOLAS to do this job.Nice!!!!!
I saw one of those wheels at a JY last week.............but just one.
I can go back if you want me to.(I'd love to get back there).
Good job.
Can you drive to Texas and do the same in mine????


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Bergenor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bergenor* »_Dasbalguy...............you're my new hero.
You just got a place in my Hall of Fame......... next to Elton John.







LMAO.......
Nice nice nice job ...........you got BOLAS to do this job.Nice!!!!!
I saw one of those wheels at a JY last week.............but just one.
I can go back if you want me to.(I'd love to get back there).
Good job.
Can you drive to Texas and do the same in mine????


Wow thanks! If the wheel is totally 4X100, PLEASE grab it for me and tell me how much you want for it shipped to Ohio.








Thanks so much! I know the photos of the timing cover may look blue-ish, but it is really a dark gray.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_Sorry I got impatient and wanted to get crackin on it. Still lots of work left if anyone is volunteering!!! 

[sigh] raise hand [/sigh]


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
[sigh] raise hand [/sigh]

You know that "you da man".








I wouldn't have the stones (talent/ablity/skillz) to do this project if I didn't have you to get my back! I owe you big time!


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Yeah that Jonathan guy has helped a person or two. I get the feeling he is a good guy. I need to meet him.


----------



## WGC (Dec 23, 2004)

http://img305.imageshack.us/im...j.jpg


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (WGC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WGC* »_http://img305.imageshack.us/im...j.jpg

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WGC (Dec 23, 2004)

http://img487.imageshack.us/im...u.jpg


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*

2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO is now known as:
2 Door Fox + Sawzall = US Spec SAVEIRO
Thanks to me, a Sawzall and our tireless Moderator.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*

You've got some pics to share, haven't you, Shawn? Everybody, pay attention to Shawn. He's going to show us pictures now.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_You've got some pics to share, haven't you, Shawn? Everybody, pay attention to Shawn. He's going to show us pictures now.

Here is some of Jonathan's handy-work. Skilled Art really. See the Nice new Turbo hiding in there....and there is the top of my sweet Intercooler. Yeah BOI!


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
Here is some of Jonathan's handy-work. Skilled Art really. See the Nice new Turbo hiding in there....and there is the top of my sweet Intercooler. Yeah BOI!











Sweet... based on the condition of the FD, "Pickle Fresh" sounds about right. Thats grungy.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_Sweet... based on the condition of the FD, "Pickle Fresh" sounds about right. Thats grungy.

Heh. Yup. It was no specimen, unless by "specimen" we can refer to the kind that comes in a bottle. Oo--I only intended double-entendre there, not triple-entendre.
Maybe "pickle fresh" will be a new saying.
More pics coming. I made and welded one intercooler bracket today, got porting 92% done on the head, and found out that Griffin is ten months out on all custom orders right now. Mint. Also located a very important part and received notification of shipment of another.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
Heh. Yup. It was no specimen, unless by "specimen" we can refer to the kind that comes in a bottle. Oo--I only intended double-entendre there, not triple-entendre.
Maybe "pickle fresh" will be a new saying.
More pics coming. I made and welded one intercooler bracket today, got porting 92% done on the head, and found out that Griffin is ten months out on all custom orders right now. Mint. Also located a very important part and received notification of shipment of another. 

Awesome news...well except for the whole 10 month thing. Sigh. Pickle Fresh goodness.


----------



## wilsfox (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*

looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (wilsfox)*

Look great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Except this dirty fuel dizzy.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_Awesome news...well except for the whole 10 month thing. Sigh. Pickle Fresh goodness.

Oops. That was supposed to be ten weeks. 
Got the IC mounts totally done yesterday, as well as the ports. The cylinder head is going to the machinist for a valve job, along with some 3B lifters (the non-ticking type.)


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_Oops. That was supposed to be ten weeks. 
Got the IC mounts totally done yesterday, as well as the ports. The cylinder head is going to the machinist for a valve job, along with some 3B lifters (the non-ticking type.)

It was my understanding that AEG lifters were the lightest








Thats what i got out of all the threads on light lifters atleast.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (Fox-N-It)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fox-N-It* »_It was my understanding that AEG lifters were the lightest








Thats what i got out of all the threads on light lifters atleast.

The lifters from the 3B are going in there because they don't tick. A lot of the time, Fox lifters are just fine. But I want to put something in there I can trust not to require attention later. On a stock cam, with good springs, revving to less than 6KRPM, lifter weight just don't seem too significant to me.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (Longitudinal)*


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*

Those are some stiff rear srings you got.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*

Some more Photos of the Engine, all the shiny new Bling, and lots of work Jonathan has done. I helped, but very very very little.


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*









That looks farmiliar.....


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*

Which smiley shows 'envy'?


----------



## rthall003 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (reddfoxx)*

Goodwork guys! Keep it up... this is probably the most exciting thing on here since rattle can flames on the underside of a hood!


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_ That looks farmiliar.....








Indeed. Oh and don't get rid of that red wagon just yet....


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_







Indeed. Oh and don't get rid of that red wagon just yet....

I'm too lazy to do anything with it just yet.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_I'm too lazy to do anything with it just yet. 

Good. Shawn and I are contemplating a joint venture on this. We'll probably be on this soon.
As for the turbo project, it's getting close to tear-down time. I just need to build one charge tube, then it will all come apart, receive cleaning, paint, etc., and go back together. 
This project is getting me excited, well, the under-hood part, anyway.


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

_Quote »_









Supertech? oversized as well? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
Good. Shawn and I are contemplating a joint venture on this. We'll probably be on this soon.


Okee Dokey.


----------



## fatfoxjeff (May 15, 2006)

I Love the Idea! Chevrolet did it in 1959 with a wagen and callerd it an El Camino! Ford did it in 1957 , and GMHolden did it in Australia and called them "Utes" before anybody !!


----------



## fatfoxjeff (May 15, 2006)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (BillLeBob)*

Location on that 90 Wagen for sale ??
thanks , Jeff


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (fatfoxjeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fatfoxjeff* »_Location on that 90 Wagen for sale ??
thanks , Jeff









It is not for you! It shall be acquired by JP and Me!!!
So step off sucka!!










_Modified by DasBaldGuy at 5:23 PM 5-16-2006_


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (fatfoxjeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fatfoxjeff* »_I Love the Idea! Chevrolet did it in 1959 with a wagen and callerd it an El Camino! Ford did it in 1957 , and GMHolden did it in Australia and called them "Utes" before anybody !!

*[smacktalk] * Well nobody in the Fox Forum had the stones to cut up a wagon and get the VW Uni-Body-Pick-Up-Truck action on. So I took one for the team. That I know of, this will be the 2nd Fox Conversion of this type. But this is the first on the Vortex and to get this much love and attention (and go-fast bits such as 8vT) *[/smacktalk]*


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

wow. Dead up in here, even with smack talk.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_wow. Dead up in here, even with smack talk. 

No one has anything to say without pictures to talk about... New progress pix? We Foxers can be an impatient lot - especially when living vicariously through someone else's project build up.


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (snowfox)*

Talk is cheap,a picture is worth a 1,000 words.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (blkparati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkparati* »_Talk is cheap,a picture is worth a 1,000 words.
















Well on page 7 are probably 15 photos of various good-ness, and there haven't been anywhere near 15,000 words...so get crackin.


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

To many pics of the silly engine,I'm more interested in the body conversion.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
Well on page 7 are probably 15 photos of various good-ness, and there haven't been anywhere near 15,000 words...so get crackin.

OK
Dude, there are 28 pix on that last big progress post - but it's really kinda like 6 with a bunch of duplicates. You have 5 pix of the block, 2 of random parts, 4 of the valves, 5 of the subframe clearancing, 6 of the intercooler, and 6 of the turbo plumbing. It reminds me of looking through pix my wife and I took before our daughter turned one. "Here's little 'J' picking up the block", "here's little 'J' putting the block down", "here's little 'J' smiling at the block".... You have 'proud parent syndrome'! I'm waiting for that thing to learn to walk and run and play and fun stuff like that.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (snowfox)*

Once the Engine goes in, you shall all see the BLING photos of the clean engine bay and stock-look turboness. Then goes on the coil-overs, 15" Ronals and so forth....
THEN the body conversion will finish.
Still a lot of head scratchin left to do on the rear/bed bits.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fox-N-It* »_Supertech? oversized as well? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

TT. 7mm stems. Shexshah!
Snow, maybe DBG has proud parent syndrome, but he deserves to. We're building a one of a kind car, even if everything outside the engine bay were bone-stiggity. You're getting pics of progress as it is made, where the priorities are. If you want some pics of the rear end filled with parts and getting absolutely no attention, I will be happy to oblige. First priority is to make it a running car again. Then body work.


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_TT. 7mm stems. Shexshah!


TT valves are supertech valves








She should breathe rather well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*

Clapping hands like a kid at Christmas....


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Ok guys and gals, here is another update.....got the engine mocked up, you can see the new go fast bits along side the old oily bits.
A few cameos by Jonathan's thumbs, feet etc. Then the engine gets removed, engine bay cleaned up, de-rusted and painted. 
Also for those of you who have been asking for shots of the rear-bed progress, I have included those as well.


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (blkparati)*

oh yeah!







And the bed pix are tests of max load, right?


----------



## bloody_devil (Sep 26, 2005)

Or already being used for storage of your junk lol?


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

I have got to say that I am surprised with the lack of interest a turbo project is generating here. In the past it has generated lots of discussion. Now, people seem ten times more interested in the Saveiro conversion. Maybe Fox interest is moving in a different direction with a different generation of car guys.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (bloody_devil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bloody_devil* »_Or already being used for storage of your junk lol?









Actually, other than the tires/wheels, the "junk" you see in the bed is all the internal bits from the Wagon....trim, carpet etc. So the net weight gain is only 4 wheels and 4 tires.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fox-N-It* »_TT valves are supertech valves








She should breathe rather well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Now I know. And knowing is half the battle.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muffler Bearing* »_change the name of this thread to "2 door fox + plasma torch = sitting on hands"








come on!! i wanna see some sparks fly and metal fall to the ground!
trying to stoke the fire here...
-j 

you have earned your post title back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-j


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muffler Bearing* »_you have earned your post title back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-j

Spank you.


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_I have got to say that I am surprised with the lack of interest a turbo project is generating here. In the past it has generated lots of discussion. Now, people seem ten times more interested in the Saveiro conversion. Maybe Fox interest is moving in a different direction with a different generation of car guys.

Saveiro= http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Turbo= http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## CStockRun (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

I just figured the turbo info would come later...and I'm patient.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (CStockRun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CStockRun* »_I just figured the turbo info would come later...and I'm patient.









You also can't polish a Snickers Bar.
The "Go Fast Bits" are what make the car fun and sexsah (and make the chicks come runnin)








The bed/Saveiro Conversion is what will make it have utility for me and totally replace my Mazda Pickup. More on that after the go-fast-bits are in and dialed in.
The part of this car that should be awe inspiring is the beautiful brand new engine and all the parts replacing the old tired 145K engine. Once done, the Turbo components will look almost like it was designed and sold by VW. It is the reverse Bling look I am going for.
You can't tell from the photos, but there is more quality forethought in this project than you can imagine. It is well engineered and designed to look like a Factory VW Turbo Fox setup using as many VAG parts as humanly possible. 
...Jonathan is da man!


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
You also can't polish a Snickers Bar.


While you may not be able to polish a Snickers Bar... throwing one in the pool yields awesome results!
Yea for updates.
Whats with the motor mount welding? Is this for strength? Have there been problems in the past in this area?


_Modified by BillLeBob at 12:24 AM 5-22-2006_


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_
While you may not be able to polish a Snickers Bar... throwing one in the pool yields awesome results!
Yea for updates.
Whats with the motor mount welding? Is this for strength? Have there been problems in the past in this area?


My understanding is that the E30 motormounts need a flat surface but people have been bolting them into the U shape stock Fox mount which is kind of "janky".
So back fill with nice solid weld, grind down the top to an even flat shape and paint. Viola (Veee-ooooh-la) you got a nice flat surface for the nice mounts.
Word to your Matriarchal Unit.


_Modified by DasBaldGuy at 8:11 PM 5-21-2006_


----------



## bloody_devil (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_I have got to say that I am surprised with the lack of interest a turbo project is generating here.

As interesting and exciting as it is... We would all like more having one in our car than look at someone else's turbo.







Build me one? I'll be very excited!


----------



## littlesnides (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: (bloody_devil)*

I'm interested in the turbo setup!! I see that you are running CIS.... So is that a Volvo fuel dizzy?? Are you piecing together parts from an audi and volvo or what? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (littlesnides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littlesnides* »_I'm interested in the turbo setup!! I see that you are running CIS.... So is that a Volvo fuel dizzy?? Are you piecing together parts from an audi and volvo or what? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Fuel is stock CIS-E FD and A2 ECU/harness. As for piecing together parts, I am trying to keep as much actual Fox content as possible. The factory-ish look is the goal here.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
Snow, maybe DBG has proud parent syndrome, but he deserves to. We're building a one of a kind car, even if everything outside the engine bay were bone-stiggity. 

Never said he didn't deserve to, it was just a comment that I even included myself in - sheesh! I know it's one of a kind, I was just playing with his comment that he wasn't getting enough feedback on his development. No harm or rip intended...
I'm still waiting to see the R8's turning and burning up front while the rears sit still and I have to squint through clouds of white smoke.










_Modified by snowfox at 10:20 AM 5-22-2006_


----------



## littlesnides (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

hmmm I didn't know that you could go pretty much stock cis fueling--?? are you going to chip it or being running low boost---- Every thread I've looked through on CIS fueling a turbo involves a volvo fuel dizzy and audi 5k warmup regulator or and a few other bits like this.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for keeping the stockish look to the bay though!


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Do you need any parts from Brazil to finish this car?


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_Fuel is stock CIS-E FD and A2 ECU/harness. As for piecing together parts, I am trying to keep as much actual Fox content as possible. The factory-ish look is the goal here. 

Is that why you've chosen to keep the Fox intake manifold and run the plumbing around it, rather than going with an A2 intake manifold and keeping all the plumbing short and up front? Or would an A2 manifold require a "power bulge" in the hood for it to close?
It looks like a very very tidy install. Factory-ish indeed.


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (voxwagen88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *voxwagen88* »_
Or would an A2 manifold require a "power bulge" in the hood for it to close?


I would bet thats the case.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_
I would bet thats the case.

Yes my understanding is that the A2 just doesn't "fit right" or "look right"....but iluvfastcars is rolling with one and I guess he can close his hood.
The new motor is going in soon so you can see all of the actual parts with the actual engine. The plumbing is tight, short and leaves very little for turbo lag. It will appear stock-ish using as many VAG OEM parts as possible. If I remember correctly, it only has one Mitsubishi Hose, 1 Saab hose and one heavily modified Mitsubishi Intercooler. Everything else can be found on a Fox, or VW of similar vintage or a Audi.








Edit: Never mind, I am wrong, I think iluvfastcars is using an Audi 5 Cyl with the 5th Cyl cut off. Confused. Old. Bald.


_Modified by DasBaldGuy at 10:38 PM 5-23-2006_


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

i assume it has something to do with bumpin uglies









-j


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_What does the quote "Yes Caçamba" mean?


_Quote, originally posted by *Google.com Translate Tools* »_"Yes dump-cart"


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (BlackFoxer)*

DasBaldGuy "Edit: Never mind, I am wrong, I think iluvfastcars is using an Audi 5 Cyl with the 5th Cyl cut off. Confused. Old. Bald."
No sireee, I am (was) using the A2 mani with some big bore throttle body. The only thing hitting the hood was the latch on top of the TB so I cut it off and didn't have any problems. Hopefully the A2 mani flows well enough to get to my new HP goal.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*

I think people aren't as much interested in the turbo setup anymore because they have probably never been in a turbo Fox and neither me or the other turbo Fox owners have showed them any video footage of how fast these beasts really are. Let's just say that a Fox with only 12 PSI of boost can spank an RSX-S any freaking day, and that's with no head work whatsoever.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (voxwagen88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *voxwagen88* »_Is that why you've chosen to keep the Fox intake manifold and run the plumbing around it, rather than going with an A2 intake manifold and keeping all the plumbing short and up front? Or would an A2 manifold require a "power bulge" in the hood for it to close?
It looks like a very very tidy install. Factory-ish indeed.

Yeah, a bulge might be necessary. But DBG has been coveting my polished Corrado cam cover, and using a Fox intake would allow the use of the throttle bracket. Also, I like the Fox intakes better than the A2. A2 makes a tight fit around the FD, which would not have allowed my inlet routing.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (littlesnides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littlesnides* »_are you going to chip it or being running low boost---- Every thread I've looked through on CIS fueling a turbo involves a volvo fuel dizzy and audi 5k warmup regulator or and a few other bits like this.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No chip available for CIS-E. I am just "tun*n*ing" it.
Volvo 240T is _one_ way, not _the_ way.


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Now that I really think about it there's something the pictures didn't tell me.. what have been used in the bottom end?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Update for the masses*

Here it is boys and girls: Another Update!
Got the new Clutch and Pressure Plate from Spec, new throw-out bearing, got sweet coilovers installed in the front, soon 10.1 brake goodness will live in there (getting new/rebuilt calipers, brembo vented Rotors, stainless brake line and so forth).
Engine is all put together, and I even put some more elbo grease (thanks to mothers Polish) on the Cam cover....it is totally the hotness. Again, much thanks and praise to Jonathan.
Behold:


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: Update for the masses (DasBaldGuy)*

Although I'm not a big fan of supped up engines,I do give you a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














for a job well done.I hope those aren't the generic coils found on E-bay for $25.00(500lb springs)What shocks are you going to run?What tranny do you have and why the custom mounts?I sure hope you pay as much attention to the body conversion as you did to the engine.Everything looks great so far and keep up the good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Update for the masses (blkparati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkparati* »_Although I'm not a big fan of supped up engines,I do give you a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














for a job well done.I hope those aren't the generic coils found on E-bay for $25.00(500lb springs)What shocks are you going to run?What tranny do you have and why the custom mounts?I sure hope you pay as much attention to the body conversion as you did to the engine.Everything looks great so far and keep up the good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









The Transmission is a 2P (Quantum Diesel). We had to fab a custom mount because all we had was the 4speed Mount. You can use the regular Fox 5speed Mount or fab one from the 4speed mount piece as shown in the photos. Most people just use a 5speed mount, but we don't roll like that....so custom fab work was on! It is painted black now and looks shiny new.
Those are not generic coils, I am not sure who makes em, but Jonathan can elaborate. I also don't know what struts are being used, but I assure you that those are not not cheap/generic either.
Nothing on this car is cheap or generic. No corners were cut, everything is done meticulously with high quality parts and a high attention to detail. 
As for the engine being suped up, it should still drive/feel like a daily driver but have honda-eating kick-in-the-pants-ness of a turbo. Sweet.


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: Update for the masses (DasBaldGuy)*

I think the 2P only came in Audi 4000s and the 9Q,3M came in Quantum TD.Didn't mean to offend on the coils, my bad,it's just that all the cheapies I've seen seem to have blue springs and gold collers.I forgot that Johnathan is involved and he would never cheap out.







As for shocks,I had Bilstien sports, but now have Koni adjustables and I've have to say I like the Konis better.Again kudos for a different and well done project.


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Update for the masses (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_

Those are not generic coils, I am not sure who makes em, but Jonathan can elaborate. I also don't know what struts are being used, but I assure you that those are not not cheap/generic either.



Shine coils? Bilstein Sports?


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: Update for the masses (BillLeBob)*

Looking a the blue springs I'm 99% sure those are Shines coilover.
That valve cover sure look awesome... now put some elbow grease to the coolant pump.








Is the bottom end stock?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Update for the masses (BlackFoxer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackFoxer* »_Looking a the blue springs I'm 99% sure those are Shines coilover.
That valve cover sure look awesome... now put some elbow grease to the coolant pump.








Is the bottom end stock?

The Bottom End is not Stock, I believe it has 1.7 Turbo Diesel Crank, Rods. Has Brand New Pistons, new Rings, head gasket etc. Really Jonathan needs to elaborate. Photos in earlier updates show the goodies of the bottom end.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Update for the masses (blkparati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkparati* »_I think the 2P only came in Audi 4000s and the 9Q,3M came in Quantum TD.Didn't mean to offend on the coils, my bad,it's just that all the cheapies I've seen seem to have blue springs and gold collers.I forgot that Johnathan is involved and he would never cheap out.







As for shocks,I had Bilstien sports, but now have Koni adjustables and I've have to say I like the Konis better.Again kudos for a different and well done project.









Sorry, yes, it is a 2P, not sure what it came out of though.


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

Yep those coils look like my shines








2P out of the audi 4k http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Makes me wanna get off my ass and finish my car.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fox-N-It* »_Yep those coils look like my shines








2P out of the audi 4k http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Makes me wanna get off my ass and finish my car.

Exactly the desired affect!


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Update for the masses (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_Shine coils? Bilstein Sports? 

We have a weiner! Rear Sports are Rabbit.
blk, yuo are right: 2P is Audi 4K FWD.
Engine is 1.7L crankshaft, MC1 pistons, 1.8L block, ported head with the aforementioned stainless 41/34 valves, three-angle grind. Stock 1.8L cam, but we might switch to the shorter duration ABA cam for better midrange and torque. DBG admits that he seldom revs past 5K, so we will try to make the most of that part of the power band.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Update for the masses (Longitudinal)*

Some Updates .... it is on the ground and rolls. New Transmission is in, all the stop-fast bits are under....it looks sweet.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Update for the masses (DasBaldGuy)*

Nice!
Finally have a Ronal on it...








That thing is going to be sick


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Update for the masses (snowfox)*









Is that your lipstick?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Update for the masses (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_
Is that your lipstick?


Ha ha ha...I knew the PO's JUNK would come back to bite me! NO, but that is my Boost Guage!
I found that lipstick in the drivers side seat rail, no wonder it wouldn't go all the way back!
I think a girl in her late teens or early 20's owned it in Virginia before me...I found lots of "stuff" that would only belong to a youngish girl. Lipstick included.


----------



## Germany_MOM (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: Update for the masses (DasBaldGuy)*

It should go vroom within a week.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Update for the masses (TeraFox)*

Any chance of posting sound clips of said 'vroom'?


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

damn i want to work on my car also... so is the 1.7 crank stornger? does it add strock? i like how you are staying with the. 1.8 when most just trow it away for a 2.0. with all the head work it will be hard to stay under 5k rpm he will grow to LOVE reving that thing. yeah both my foxes have had a hiden lipstick in them. one under the carpet and the over in the back seat.


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (88vwFox)*

If I'm right, 1.7L crank is same stroke as Fox (86.4mm) however it use a 46mm rod journal instead of the 48mm like most VW. MC engine (2.2L 5-cyl Turbo) also use 46mm rod journal and also have a 86.4mm stroke and 81mm bore but use 136mm rod instead of the Fox's 144mm. More importantly, MC engine had forged pistons and stronger rods so the 1.7L crank let use the MC pistons and rods into a 1.8L block. This is a perfect low price setup for a turbo engine because it give you a 7.8:1 compression ratio and a stronger block. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

so it opens up more rods to be used. cool so you are useing 4 of the 5 out a turbo 5. thats just cool. and comp is only 7.8:1 whoa that low. guess your going to need lots of boost to make up for it. 
so what kinda boost numbers are you looking? 10-15 psi? well that low of a comp you will be able to run like 20 psi with a good turbo set up. man i can't wait to see what you get out of this thing. any guess on WHP numbers?


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (88vwFox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88vwFox* »_so it opens up more rods to be used.

not true.. only the MC rods have a 46mm rod journal to fit the 1.7L crankshaft.
yes, 4 out of 5... you got one spare.








Boost will be restricted by the stock fuel distributor. Perhaps he got some Peter Tong's injectors? I don't know. It would be nice to see Jonathan tune this CIS-E turbo beast close to 200whp. Only time will let us know!


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

i really hope when i go carb turbo i can get 200whp. hope everything holds....lol this is going to be fun....HAHAHAHAH

best of luck
ps i have been reading SO much about turbo carb's and omg there is so much info out there. anyone on the forum got any tips for me when/ if i ever get there?


_Modified by 88vwFox at 12:03 AM 6-2-2006_


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (88vwFox)*

When you'll be there you should found everything you want to know. Wagner will be a good source of info if you have a problem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bergenor (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (BlackFoxer)*

Holly Buck....................!!!!!!!!!!!!
That thing is going to be the BEST in the USA.
It's all so nice!!!!!!!!!
Nice job ............!!!!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (BlackFoxer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackFoxer* »_If I'm right, 1.7L crank is same stroke as Fox (86.4mm) however it use a 46mm rod journal instead of the 48mm like most VW. MC engine (2.2L 5-cyl Turbo) also use 46mm rod journal and also have a 86.4mm stroke and 81mm bore but use 136mm rod instead of the Fox's 144mm. More importantly, MC engine had forged pistons and stronger rods so the 1.7L crank let use the MC pistons and rods into a 1.8L block. This is a perfect low price setup for a turbo engine because it give you a 7.8:1 compression ratio and a stronger block. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Couldn't have said it better. Thanks, G.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (88vwFox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88vwFox* »_so it opens up more rods to be used. cool so you are useing 4 of the 5 out a turbo 5. thats just cool. and comp is only 7.8:1 whoa that low. guess your going to need lots of boost to make up for it. 
so what kinda boost numbers are you looking? 10-15 psi? well that low of a comp you will be able to run like 20 psi with a good turbo set up. man i can't wait to see what you get out of this thing. any guess on WHP numbers?

Always funny to hear the "7.8:1? Wow that's low..." stuff. It isn't low. This whole thing about building 8.5 or 9:1 turbo 2V engines that run on pump gas is silly. You can get away with high CR like 8.5:1 on pump gas on a 16V or 20V, but you still ultimately lose power ON PUMP GAS relative to a lower CR--too many tuning sacrifices. 7.8:1 is the high end of CR I am willing to run on pump gas. 
We don't have so much a boost goal as a HP goal: Shawn isn't looking for any more than 200 crank. I will be starting off with stock injectors, stock FD, just tuning. Stock FD is staying and I am convinced I won't need PT's injectors for 200 crank. I will tune this engine until I run out of fuel or turbo.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (88vwFox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88vwFox* »_i really hope when i go carb turbo i can get 200whp. hope everything holds....lol this is going to be fun....HAHAHAHAH

Cheese and rice. Carbureters belong to the first half of the last century. Leave them there. They are a giant step backward in performance and technology. 
If you insist on sacrificing drivability and power just to have a carbureter, then draw through would be easier to work with. Why? Because the area at the venturis needs to be a vacuum relative to atmosphere. I am not sure how the blow-through Brazo carb setups work without an enclosure, but I am guessing the carbs are built specifically for turbo engines. 
The drawback to draw-through is having atomized (well, it's a carb, so it's more like "globulized") fuel going through a very hot compresor housing, then into the intercooler--lots of opportunity to fall out.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Small update on the Saveiro: it was immobilized and de-wheeled again in order to install rear coil overs and remove the leaking fuel tank. Then, it rolled again. Then, it was jacked up again and demobilized again for reat tower mods. 
Why tower mods? Because Rabbit struts are way shorter than Fox struts, and we wanted to use the Rabbit Sports. So, about 3" came off the tops of the towers, and new caps were fitted to make shorter towers, which also helps out with the truck-ness. It's back on the ground now, looking very Brazo.


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Nice, can't wait to see some final pictures!
Turbos make torque, and torque makes fun







200bhp in that lightweight Saveiro must be fun!
What is the size of the turbo? Hopefully with a carefully choosen small turbo boost threshold should be low and give maximum midrange power.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (BlackFoxer)*

It's a Garrett T3 for 1.6L VW TDs. The whole goal here is mid range power, never revving past 6K RPM. Shawn simply doesn't drive an engine that high. 
Shawn is used to thinking of his 1.8T Passat as "fast," so this thing will seem like a rocket ship. Definitely enough for a wide grin and definitely enough to produce some confused looks from Mustangs, Camaros, VTECs, etc. But Shawn, like me, will drive the thing at 15% most of the time, so it has to run well off idle and produce good enough off-boost power to feel at least like a normal Fox.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Wow, can't wait to see it and get some photos.
Updates soon, ya'll.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Dude, the pics are worthless compared to seeing this beast in real life. It's pure hotness.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Mo money, Mo money....*

Ok gang, here is the latest round of photos.
Both rear Strut Towers were chopped, dropped about 3" and a nice 1/4" piece welded in place. Rabbit Coil-overs in the rear....15s mounted with a nice Brazo Rake. Sweet!
Fatty-Fat-Fat Turbo Muffler, about the biggest made, will keep it quiet on the set....
Also, box of charge tubes and pulleys (battery hold down clamp!!) and other powder-coated goodness including brand new, Fresh-From-Canadia (yeah I know how to spell it) gas tank freshly coated black.
Exhaust Mani coated in a nice dark Grey, won't rust or corrode, will look spring time fresh always!
New Clutch cable mounted...anyone see anything different about the clutch actuator? Embiggened is the word.


----------



## blackzorro (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Mo money, Mo money.... (DasBaldGuy)*

What color are the charge tubes? They look nice and shiny. Good job.


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: Mo money, Mo money.... (DasBaldGuy)*

Really looking good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DevilsWorkshop (Sep 23, 2003)

im going to start doing junk yard runs to columbus because everybody around here is dead, today i went to streetsboro and found notta damn thing, a nice saveirrrooo, but no luck, got any suggestions das bald, and your fox is looking NICE!!!!!!!, phenominal job, im going to have to stop by at some point and check it out


----------



## GreyFox5 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: Mo money, Mo money.... (DasBaldGuy)*

Looks good man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So what ya thinking for a rear window?
Sparing no expense I see. Now ya need a interior guru to re-do your interior.
Keep the photos updated - looks sharp!
Start your own website


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Mo money, Mo money.... (blackzorro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackzorro* »_What color are the charge tubes? They look nice and shiny. Good job.

X-treme Chrome. It's a two step powdercoat process with a "color" that includes aluminum dust and a "clear" that is, uh, clear.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Mo money, Mo money.... (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
X-treme Chrome. It's a two step powdercoat process with a "color" that includes aluminum dust and a "clear" that is, uh, clear.

x-Treme Chrome can best be seen, by the coolest part to go into the engine bay (Anyone know what this hotness is?):


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Mo money, Mo money.... (DasBaldGuy)*

Ok another full pictorial update for the Fox Community.
Fox has 99% of the engine bits put back into the engine bay. We wheeled it around to the lift bay to install the down-pipe and exhaust.
The following photos are of the newly "blinged" bits such as the pulleys. I also included a few shots of the engine mounts, transmission bracket that Jonathan had to custom make. You should also be able to see such gems as my Exhaust (sitting in the bed in 10 pieces), coil-overs, new brake components and so on....


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

That **** is hot! I'm anxious to see how the rear suspension handles a descent sized load. Are you going to spray bedliner on it?
Does the grill not fit or are you just lazy?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_That **** is hot! I'm anxious to see how the rear suspension handles a descent sized load. Are you going to spray bedliner on it?
Does the grill not fit or are you just lazy?

Factory Fox Grill fits perfectly, we just haven't put it back on yet. Yes after the whole truck has body work and gets paint, I will put in a spray in type bed liner.
It will take something like 500lbs to drop the rear of the Car 1 inch. (I think).....Notice that it has a Brazo-style rake...that was done on purpose, 1. because I like the look and 2. so that when loaded down, it is the same ride height as the fronts. The Fronts ARE lowered a bit, but it is kind of hard to guage, especially with the fatty 15s on it.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Wondered how you were going to finish out the bed. Whole thing looks sweet!


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Getting close to start-up. Remaining tasks are
1) Install KS/fuel/ign module harness from Audi 4K FWD
2) Build exhaust hangers, tack weld to exhaust, drop whole exhaust down for seam welding (exhaust is totally built)
3) Pour in gasoline
4) Install oil drain for turbo (part of which has to come from the north warehouse) 
5) Finish crank ventilation hose
6) Pour in oil
7) Pour in coolant
Got the exhaust built yesterday. It went well--got a good fit everywhere. A turbo muffler and a straight-through resonator should keep it nice and quiet.


----------



## blackzorro (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

That thing is starting to look pretty good. Love that powder coat job. Great work guys. I'ts amazing how well the turbo and plumbing have come together in the engine bay. Nice and tidy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (blackzorro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackzorro* »_That thing is starting to look pretty good. Love that powder coat job. Great work guys. I'ts amazing how well the turbo and plumbing have come together in the engine bay. Nice and tidy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Aw, thanks, buddy. Folks, that "X-Terme Chrome" powder is nice. It really pops, but almost none of the luster comes out in the pics. It looks a lot like polished aluminum.


_Modified by Longitudinal at 8:01 PM 6-11-2006_


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

your going to make me want to move up there just so i can get my fox hooked up the right way. you seem to be about to do the odd kind of stuff i can think of. 

GREAT WORK!!!! can't wait for a weight and hp numbers.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (blackzorro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackzorro* »_That thing is starting to look pretty good. Love that powder coat job. Great work guys. I'ts amazing how well the turbo and plumbing have come together in the engine bay. Nice and tidy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sweet! Thanks for kind words...(all the praise goes to the *Fab-Master J*)especially coming from a man who owns probably the fastest Fox north of Sao Paulo!
Wanna Race?


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
especially coming from a man who owns probably the fastest Fox north of Sao Paulo!
Wanna Race?









Yeah, that is until my car is running and tunned.


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*

Tunned heh?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*New Exhaust*

Photo update Teaser....
Can anyone identify this uber-cool Exhaust Hanger?


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: New Exhaust (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_Photo update Teaser....
Can anyone identify this uber-cool Exhaust Hanger?


Puttin the stock fox mount where it belongs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pics of the whole exhaust maby? Mine needs re-doing.


----------



## Fox Speedshop (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: New Exhaust (DasBaldGuy)*











_Modified by Fox Speedshop at 9:19 PM 6-12-2006_


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: New Exhaust (Fox Speedshop)*

Ah god damn ****! I didn't want to use that username I registred earlier today. Argh!















Oh! Now hat's a really great idea, I didn't add a flexible when I rebuilt my exhaust (







), so it eats rubber hangers! Here's an occasion to upgrade my current new OEM for E30's unit.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by BlackFoxer at 12:18 AM 6-13-2006_


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: New Exhaust (Fox-N-It)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fox-N-It* »_ 
Pics of the whole exhaust maby? Mine needs re-doing.


----------



## VW Fox (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (BlackFoxer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackFoxer* »_Tunned heh?









Yeah, join the club:


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (VW Fox)*

Damn Tunning!
The exhaust look really great, well fitted! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Is that Jonathan welding?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (BlackFoxer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackFoxer* »_Damn Tunning!
The exhaust look really great, well fitted! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Is that Jonathan welding?


Lets just say it isn't me. I'm the BaldGuy you see in all the photos...


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Nice exhaust http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







I say lets get a GB going on the exhaust


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (blkparati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkparati* »_Nice exhaust http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







I say lets get a GB going on the exhaust









+1
I'd like mine with a Flowmaster, please.








I'm digging the subtlety of the tip. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (blkparati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkparati* »_Nice exhaust http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







I say lets get a GB going on the exhaust









Funny you mention that.....Jonathan is quite proud of the exhaust (and I am beaming like a school child). It tucks up tightly, and is barely visible. It gives great ground clearance too. 2.5" of sweet silence!
IM him and ask for a quote. I know he can do stainless too. On my exhaust, just below the down-pipe, there is a stainless flex pipe....sweet.


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
Funny you mention that.....Jonathan is quite proud of the exhaust (and I am beaming like a school child). It tucks up tightly, and is barely visible. It gives great ground clearance too. 2.5" of sweet silence!
IM him and ask for a quote. I know he can do stainless too. On my exhaust, just below the down-pipe, there is a stainless flex pipe....sweet.

That's why I like it so much,it's tucked up nicely.I will need that after I get my wagon lowered some more.Right now my TT hits on speed bumps.


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_

IM him and ask for a quote. I know he can do stainless too. On my exhaust, just below the down-pipe, there is a stainless flex pipe....sweet.

I sense a need for a template. Quantum Mechanics first porduct? Shipping might be a little tough.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_
I'm digging the subtlety of the tip. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah that is exactly what we were going for...subtle! It is going to rock, quietly.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_
I sense a need for a template. Quantum Mechanics first porduct? Shipping might be a little tough. 

Yeah like a Jig.....sweet idea! He could crank out the Stainless goodness then. Yeah BOI.
I think QMs first product is my Turbo Saveiro! Once a logo is created, it will adorn my ride.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

I think it's time to change your Vehicles on the left sidebar of every post.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
Yeah like a Jig.....sweet idea! 

Further amendments to my order:
Cat back, flanged, 2.25", please.
Stainless optional, aluminized is fine.
2.5" is too big for my NA 2L daily driver and stainless is unnecessary in my climate.


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_
Further amendments to my order:
Cat back, flanged, 2.25", please.
Stainless optional, aluminized is fine.
2.5" is too big for my NA 2L daily driver and stainless is unnecessary in my climate.

Make that two


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (blkparati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkparati* »_
Make that two









Not quite group buy status, but it's a start.
I wonder what the lead time might be... I'm heading out to Ohio in the not-too-distant-future. Maybe I can pick mine up. That could be interesting bringing home on the plane.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (snowfox)*

Wow with the amount of time you guys spend on line, and the money is would cost to ship this exhaust. you guys can buy a welder and learn how to weld you own. No one makes parts for the Fox. Thats why i own a fox!


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Wow with the amount of time you guys spend on line, and the money is would cost to ship this exhaust. you guys can buy a welder and learn how to weld you own. No one makes parts for the Fox. Thats why i own a fox!

I gotta learn to solder first


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (blkparati)*

Quote, originally posted by Banned wagon » 
Wow with the amount of time you guys spend on line, and the money is would cost to ship this exhaust. you guys can buy a welder and learn how to weld you own. No one makes parts for the Fox. Thats why i own a fox! 

I don't spend *that* much time on line... Although I do notice you around here many times also.









_Quote, originally posted by *blkparati* »_
I gotta learn to solder first









Soldering I can do, though I don't know that I would try building my exhaust that way.







We have a TIG and two E-Beam set ups here at work, by I don't think we can fit an exhaust system in the chamber...


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (blkparati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkparati* »_
I gotta learn to solder first









Yes, big difference between soldering and welding!


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (BlackFoxer)*

So, are people actually interested in an exhaust system? If so, I can offer the turbo system on Shawn's car and a clone of the old-school-cool Leistritz "Sport Sound" exhaust system in 2", 2.25" and 2.5". I have a very clean Sport Sound exhaust upstairs in the "warehouse," and could contact a local tubing shop about duplication. Bending on centerline could produce a 2.25" version of the same exhaust. Shawn's Fox sedan exhaust is basically a clone of the Sport Sound, in crush-bemt 2.25".
Anyway, things are looking up. As soon as we receive the oil drain pipe from the "North Warehouse," it'll be very close to firing up. Most wiring is now done.


----------



## GreyFox5 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Is the top of the shock towers designed for protecting the shock top thread? 
Exhaust looks damm nice there. Perfectionists hard at work there!


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Interested. (raising hand) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So the Leistritz has that streamlined routing compared to the TT two can version? I like that. (Centerline bending = mandrel bending?) That exhaust looks bigger than 2.25 to me, but that's what I would want - with a Flowmaster. If you get a quote on having those bent up, let me know what the damage would be - always a factor, unfortunately.


----------



## blackzorro (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_So, are people actually interested in an exhaust system? 

Yeah, I want one too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 8V Fury (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: (blackzorro)*

update on the car please.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (snowfox)*

Snow,
By "centerline," I mean bending based on centerline of the original instead of inside or outside radius. This allows the same distance from centerline to centerline on each bend, which means a larger system will have the bends in the right places and will fit. If we make an order like this, I will personally test the exhausts on my car before shipment.
Shawn's exhaust is 2.5" and mimics the routing of the Leistritz Sport Sound exhaust system, which is just as you said, more direct than the two-muffler TT system. Any NA system would be 2" or 2.25", whereas turbo systems should start at 2.5". 
Anyway, this is getting dangerously close to a thread jacking, so if people are truly interested in exhaust systems, somebody should start a new thread.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (8V Fury)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8V Fury* »_update on the car please.

She may start tonight.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
She may start tonight.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Whaaat? Yeaaaaaah! Ah ooohhhhhhkkkaay! Get some video footage of it being brought to life. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
She may start tonight.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No?? What a timing! I'm gonna start my fox this afternoon!


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

BEST of luck STARTING the foxes!!!


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
She may start tonight.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It started and ran great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It didn't want to turn off after the key was turned and removed...but that adventure that will begin tomorrow.
It ran great, and was very QUIET. New Exhaust rules. Fab-Master J is "The Man!"
Speaking of being "the man" ....the Gauge/Pod cluster that he made is the single most beautiful thing this side of powder-coated battery hold-down brackets.
Photos of said pod later....


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

congrats on the new baby.... lol can't wait to start mine


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (88vwFox)*

Nice to hear that!
Started mine yesterday too but was still on jackstand, now it is back on it's wheel and I'm going to wash it and then wax it during I let her idle to check for problem. If there's no problem a road trip (without being registred







) will be in order!
Yours is just a little more powerful than mine though.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

coooool!


----------



## DevilsWorkshop (Sep 23, 2003)

niccccce, congrats on the whole thing, i just went through it page 1 to 11, how much did the whole thing cost? and how much was the clutch and pressure plate!?!!!


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
It started and ran great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It didn't want to turn off after the key was turned and removed...but that adventure that will begin tomorrow.


Well after pouring fruitlessly through a Haynes (crap books fo-sho), a fellow old-time Foxer let us borrow an Audi 4000 Shop Manual, and found out (drum roll please) that yep, sure enough, the problem was my wiring. I had wired the two black with blue wires (switched +12 V) from the Audi 4000 harness to BOTH the Black with Blue (actually the O2 Sensor heat wire) and the Black with Green (Switched +12V) on the Fox harness. 
So the whole problem of it not shutting off when the key was removed was all my fault.
But wow was my wiring pretty and wrapped in a 3inch cocoon of electrical tape, shrink wrap and zip ties. Jonathan was ready to beat me with the zip-tie tube.
On the Agenda for today: Fill and Bleed Brakes, finish cluster and new speedo cable install, change oil and take it around the block.
This car sounds so quiet, it sounds almost like a stock Fox!
I have photos of the finished Engine but neglected to get a photo of the coolest part EVER! The Secksah Guage Pod Cluster for the Boost and Fuel Mixture Guage. Oh man is it the hotness!
gotta go work for the man now so I can pay for expensive Fox bling....


_Modified by DasBaldGuy at 6:49 AM 6-22-2006_


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_

gotta go work for the man now so I can pay for expensive Fox bling....


WhaT? You can't have more than $3.25 in that set up, Maybe $3.50 at most!


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_
WhaT? You can't have more than $3.25 in that set up, Maybe $3.50 at most!









I think you had the decimal point in the way wrong place
$3250.00 sounds 'bout right








Pictures of the completed engine and the very very awesome guage pod....you guys are going to want a group buy!


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

the price you pay for a SICK FOX done right. i'd pay that if i could.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Photo Updates*

Ok time for updates...
The dual-pod guage cluster is hand made by Fab-Master J himself from plate steele and 2 tubes. The pod pressure fits in the old ash-tray mount area perfectly and the guages fit in the tubes nicely. It is hard to tell from my horrible photos, but the powder coat finish is a crackle finish and looks exactly like the black Fox console.....guages look pimp with the lights on (Tach is RED).
Got the final "bling" parts back from powder coat and on the engine...new Alternator, powder coated the pullies and very tricked out and hand fabricated upper timing belt cover. One of a kind...Jonathan is simply amazing talent and brains!
Car starts right up and idles nicely and the best part is....quiet...sounds quieter than a stock Fox. So quiet that you can hear the turbo whine from inside the car. Giddy.








I mentioned above, we finally figured out that I had buggered up the wire harness (which can be seen in one or so of the photos of the Guage Pod Cluster. Yeah, I know...stupid brain. Oh and don't forget to check out the mad pimp Horn Bracket and new Mounting location....
Ok, less talk, more photo:


















































































_Modified by DasBaldGuy at 10:25 PM 6-22-2006_


----------



## DevilsWorkshop (Sep 23, 2003)

woooooooooooooooooooooooow.... thats phenominal.... and i like the toilet paper roll in passenger seat floor


----------



## 8V Fury (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: (DevilsWorkshop)*

now we need to see some photos of you doing a burnout or a fly by, maybe even a small video.


----------



## CStockRun (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: (DevilsWorkshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DevilsWorkshop* »_woooooooooooooooooooooooow.... thats phenominal.... and i like the toilet paper roll in passenger seat floor

I'm guessing that roll is for cleaning yourself after a test drive...


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (CStockRun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn* »_This is the hotness!


Approved. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (BlackFoxer)*

nice gauge pod. I'll be making one for myself soon and I like that one








I just have to find a place for the 3rd guage, maybe that coil holder..


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*

The lighter location makes a nice spot for a guage.....


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (BillLeBob)*

gotta charge my phone somehow :-/
I may do some a pillar mounting, but that always seems a little rice-tastic.
You gotten to put many miles on the car (TRUCK) yet DBG?


----------



## Bergenor (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*

It's looking good...........
A turbo Saveiro..........!!!!!!!!That's my deam.
You're the man!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_gotta charge my phone somehow :-/

I couldn't agree more....I need 12vdc to charge Cell and so forth.

_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_I may do some a pillar mounting, but that always seems a little rice-tastic.

I concur. Plus this guage pod is totally one of a kind, hand fabbed. Sweet.

_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_You gotten to put many miles on the car (TRUCK) yet DBG?

Zero Miles. It hasn't left the shop yet as far as I know. Jonathan may have driven it yesterday but I haven't. We were waiting to bleed the brakes and tighten the nuts on the strut towers. All of that is done now, but I have yet to take a spin in it.
I am the owner of Page 12 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_I am the owner of Page 12 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Don't forget you're the owner of that sweet Saveiro T too.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Bergenor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bergenor* »_It's looking good...........
A turbo Saveiro..........!!!!!!!!That's my deam.
You're the man!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man! This has been a dream of mine for a while too....there is just something extra cool about being able to have a Fast Fox and a useable truck all in one vehicle. VW really should sell the Saveiro here....


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_Zero Miles. It hasn't left the shop yet as far as I know. Jonathan may have driven it yesterday but I haven't. 

Since I have been unable to reach DBG on the horn, I'll break the news here. The USSS (US Spec Saveiro) has 14.2 miles now. I drove it to my FLAPS (AKA TIPS, AKA The International Parts Store) for some show-off. It runs extremely well, idles well, cruises well, recovers to idle well, hot starts well. 
It has three problems:
1) Small exhaust resonance I need to kill with a transmission exhaust mount (which I planned to do already) and possibly a dampner weight somewhere on the exhaust. Most people might not even notice this resonance, but this thing has to be QUIET.
2) Not enough oil pressure. Solving that with a trip to the parts store Monday with a 10mm wrench and a micrometer, which I will use to find the oil pump with the biggest gears. The new 2L pump was not quite enough. Once hot, the oil warning sounds at 2200 RPM and less.
3) Cold starting is too hesitant. Hot starting is fine. I need to troubleshoot and possibly modify the cold start circuit. This car really needs to be an easy starter, so I will throw a couple tricks at it if everything checks out.


_Modified by Longitudinal at 12:08 PM 6-25-2006_


----------



## GreyFox5 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Been following the progress and I have to say this is a project that has been done so professionally that I hope you spend the appropriate time to finish it off and find a magazine to feature your car.
Excellent work I really appreciate the pics it inspires me to keep my Fox to hopefully mod it someday.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

So Shawn, when the FLAPS will ask you what's your car answer them a VW Saveiro... they will search their catalogs banging their head everywhere!








Exhaust resonance? heh. that's something I need to fix also. I'll add a flexible pipe later today and a support around transmission wouldn't be a bad idea. Jonathan, I like your old engine mount idea for the exhaust hanger. The vibration should dampen very well with them being so soft.


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (BlackFoxer)*

okay.. that's not normal! this thread was about five posts from being on page 2?!?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (BlackFoxer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackFoxer* »_okay.. that's not normal! this thread was about five posts from being on page 2?!?









I know, I know....we had an oil pump issue (low Oil pressure at low RPMs). Fab-Master J figured it out and got a Coraddo Pump and now that issue is gone. So I am hopefully going to get to drive it tonight for the first time....Jonathan has put a few miles on it since the last post and says all is good-in-the-hood.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

So was it really a 30mm pump that was in there and not the 36mm?


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

i want some video of this thing!!!!! do it... do it!


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_Jonathan has put a few miles on it since the last post and says all is good-in-the-hood.

You mean good-under-the-hood


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_So was it really a 30mm pump that was in there and not the 36mm?

Yes.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fox-N-It* »_
You mean good-under-the-hood









Indeed I do! 
Ok guys, I drove the Fox for the first time tonight....SWEET! Runs and idles so smooth....shifts nicely, clutch feels like buttah! I wanted to get all up in Da Turbo, but FabMaster J's stern warning forbade any of that. (We won't be having any of that)
But even sans boost, it runs and goes like a brand new Fox! The suspension is stiff and tight but still forgiving enough on rough city streets. And the Exhaust sweet! Freakin SWEET! It is quiet....like Stock Fox quiet, but when you get around 2000 RPM, you can hear a little Turbizzo up in there!
I can't wait until we get past the break in mileage so I get start releasing the boost! It will also be sweet once the cabin is enclosed and the bed is done, so I can start working on the body and Paint.
This car is so awesome to drive....everyone has got to get a Turbo....
Group Buy


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Sweet!
So right now you're driving it open behind the seat? Nice.


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

can you call it a roadster.... well kinda...lol but dude really.. read this http://mototuneusa.com/break_in_secrets.htm then tell me if you really want to break it in or not. 


_Modified by 88vwFox at 10:23 PM 6-27-2006_


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (88vwFox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88vwFox* »_can you call it a roadster.... well kinda...lol but dude really.. read this http://mototuneusa.com/break_in_secrets.htm then tell me if you really want to break it in or not.

While that may apply to a brand new engine manufactured in 2006 with tight tolerance I wouldn't do it on an 15+ years old engine that has been rebuilt.
I always break-in my engine and never had a problem this way..


----------



## IllIllIll (Jun 29, 2006)

I love seeing your progress. Please keep posting, I want to see the finished product. I made this up in Photoshop today from pix I found elsewhere. If I used your picture take it as a complement. This is from photshoped from a four door fox. It has shorter doors, but a longer bed.











_Modified by IllIllIll at 2:16 AM 6-30-2006_


----------



## IllIllIll (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (IllIllIll)*

I hope your Saveiro looks as good as this when your done.


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (IllIllIll)*

thanks for *thinking* outside of the box, Udig?
GREAT build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (IllIllIll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IllIllIll* »_I hope your Saveiro looks as good as this when your done.









I won't be rolling that low....15s all around, but raised in the rear with a little Brazo rake....sweet.


----------



## oldjeffey (Apr 26, 2006)

now u need awd to make it realy fun(give them wrxs a run for there money)


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (oldjeffey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldjeffey* »_now u need awd to make it realy fun(give them wrxs a run for there money)

I totally gutted WRXs with my Audi Fox with FWD.
Snowfox, my FLAPS sold me a 30mm pump as a 2L (36mm) pump years ago. I never knew it because I never needed the oil volume until now. I was trying to save Shawn a few bones by using a known good "2L" oil pump, which generally never wear out. Oh, well. An afternoon of work and all is well.
This car will never get magazine exposure. Nobody is interested in a CIS-fueled longitudinal car, regardless of its uniqueness. In fact, I submit that the opposite of uniqueness sells--"replicability"--sells mags because people want to see stuff they can buy/bolt on.
Break-in: new engines have special matrials, special break-in oils, etc for rapid run-in of new parts. This is NO such engine--chrome top rings, real German bearings, etc. You can't rush a good thing.


----------



## 88GL_Wagon (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

I havent read through all the posts, or looked at all the pictures.

Why was all the extra work done on the rear susp.? Couldnt you have just used MK2 rear coil-overs. It seems cutting and shortening the rear towers just to use Rabbit coil-overs was alot of extra work.
Project looks great, cant wait to see it completed and on the road.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (88GL_Wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88GL_Wagon* »_I havent read through all the posts, or looked at all the pictures.

Why was all the extra work done on the rear susp.? Couldnt you have just used MK2 rear coil-overs. It seems cutting and shortening the rear towers just to use Rabbit coil-overs was alot of extra work.
Project looks great, cant wait to see it completed and on the road.


Rabbit coil-overs were already on hand! Besides, we wanted to maximize the usefulness of the "bed" and shortening and making flat the strut towers helps in that respect. 
This project is about a few things. 
Namely:
1) Stock-look (Showing off Jonathans talents)
2) Using as many VAG parts as possible
3) Using as many VAG parts as Jonathan already had on hand
See a trend?








But just about every wear item (mechanical or otherwise) thing that could or should be replaced under the hood was replaced with brand new shiny Brazilian or German goodness. This also includes braking components from struts, coil-overs, brand new Brembo rotors, reman calipers, stainless braided brake lines etc.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Today I put 10 miles on it.








I want to go into Boost so badly...but I must be a patient grasshopper.


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

ok i'll be the devil on you side ... DO IT feel the BOOST!!!!!!!! i want to hear about you going HOLY CRAP this thing is fast...lol


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (88vwFox)*

and I'll be the angel.. DON'T DO IT! Wait 'til the engine is break-in or Fab master J will not be happy!!


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (BlackFoxer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackFoxer* »_.. DON'T DO IT! Wait 'til the engine is break-in or Fab master J will not be happy!!

We must obey Fab Master J.....
the Boost is very tempting....but it is really fun to drive without boost, quiet, snappy just like a brand new Fox (that someone took a sawzall to).


----------



## IllIllIll (Jun 29, 2006)

post new pix before people start losing intrest.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (IllIllIll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IllIllIll* »_post new pix before people start losing intrest.

People lost interest a while ago. Turbo is done, engine is in break-in mode now. Bed conversion and enclosing starts in 2 weeks or so (I hope) but for now, nothing is happening except putting the break in miles on it.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
People lost interest a while ago. 

Nah, we're still here and still reading http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (the brit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_Nah, we're still here and still reading http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

indeed


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (the brit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_
Nah, we're still here and still reading http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

and still drooling!


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

After bed is enclosed....I will begin the body work and paint. Lots of photos then.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (BlackFoxer)*

I check this thread daily


----------



## GreyFox5 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*

Ya usually check everyday to see what's up.
Ya have to be careful of body flex now since you don't have a rear roof support. Don't tweak the machine too much


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)- nobody's interested?*

Still lurking and waiting... more pix soon please! And I'll have to come over and bum a ride, but maybe I'll wait till the turbo's ready to roar


----------



## wilsfox (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)- nobody's interested? (reddfoxx)*

hey dasbaldguy, where did you get that valve cover at?


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (wilsfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wilsfox* »_hey dasbaldguy, where did you get that valve cover at?

Grammatical correction answer: Behind the at.
Informative answer: From me.


----------



## wilsfox (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
Grammatical correction answer: Behind the at.
Informative answer: From me.

ok then where did YOU get it at?


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (wilsfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wilsfox* »_
ok then where did YOU get it at?

He got it on that dusty rack shelf in his shop as a remind of TeraFox.
There's no direct answer to this. This is a G60 valve cover and you might find it at alot of place. Check Ebay.


_Modified by BlackFoxer at 11:59 PM 7-7-2006_


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (wilsfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wilsfox* »_ok then where did YOU get it at?

Gee golly--almost the exact same question ended with the exact same preposition. Sigh.
I bought it on eBay, cut and trimmed a throttle cable bracket and had it TIGed in place, then polished the whole piece.


----------



## IllIllIll (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Fabrication*

How do you plan to close up the rear of the cab? I'm thinking you should reuse the glass from the rear hatch. Just weld the whole frame in, only more vertically. Then you shouldn't have to spend much on materials or worry about it leaking, & you can still use the factory defrost. Wagons have defrost right? For the below the window you should have metal left over from when you removed the roof of the wagon. Then reuse the bottom half of the hatch for your tailgate. It would require some work, but it might be easier than trying to fabricate it all from scratch, since it's almost the perfect size already.


_Modified by IllIllIll at 1:27 AM 7-8-2006_


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Fabrication (IllIllIll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IllIllIll* »_it might be easier than trying to fabricate it all from scratch, since it's almost the perfect size already.


From Scratch is what this Wagon is all about! We will have some progress pics for your consideration once the enclosing begins...should be an awesome job. FabMaster J is on the scene!


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Fabrication (IllIllIll)*

Keep in mind that the wagons glass is tilted and would be lower than you wanted it to be if you put it vertically. I would think caddy glass would be easy enough. Or any small pickups, really.


----------



## littlesnides (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Fabrication (jackfrost1031)*

rear cab section from a rabbit truck??








keep it comin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bergenor (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Fabrication (jackfrost1031)*

I looked at some of those Toyotas,Chevy's,Mazda's pick-up window,and I think that some would fit it.And you could use those with the sliding middle glass.Some Saveiros came with that in BR.


----------



## wilsfox (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Fabrication (jackfrost1031)*

ive got a toyota tacoma truck that the glass looks like it would work.. its about the same size... not sure though


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Fabrication (wilsfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wilsfox* »_ive got a toyota tacoma truck that the glass looks like it would work.. its about the same size... not sure though

Well I don't want to give too many secrets away just yet, but it will be custom and hand made by FabMaster J and it will include some of my ideas... 
The License Plate and Back Window area specifically. I may post up a teaser drawing of what I am proposing.....or maybe I make you guys wait for the finished product photos...hmmmm.








I can say that the rear window will likely *NOT* be glass at all, but 1/4" Lexan or similar Plastique. Getting DOT approved glass cut is too much of a pain and I don't really think glass is necessary.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Fabrication (DasBaldGuy)*

Check this out Shawn, something to be jealous about http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2717847














Man I wish I had that much time on my hands.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Just read this. B!tchin'
I've had an itch for a small truck or a caddy for a while now... now seeing yours I REALLY want something like that.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

All you have to do is aim a sawz-all at your Scirocco....








(turbo optional)


----------



## GreyFox5 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Think you could find some rabbit truck parts to sawzall? 
Look stock ya know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








but I'm sure you thought of it.


----------



## blackzorro (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
I can't wait until we get past the break in mileage so I get start releasing the boost! 

Is it ready yet? Wanna race?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (blackzorro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackzorro* »_
Is it ready yet? Wanna race?









Hopefully by the end of this weekend it will have another 500ish miles bringing the total to around 800....so not too much longer and we can start getting into the Boost.
Race? I was foolish to challenge you to a race before taking a ride in your car.


----------



## IllIllIll (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

I still want to see more pix. I found replacement truck bed floors at JC Whitney. At least you could have a normal looking metal truck bed with those.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)- nobody's interested? (reddfoxx)*

750 miles now. I drove from Columbus to Akron and back last weekend for the baseball tournament I played. With no back wall, the ride was long and fumey but the Sav ran great.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_750 miles now. I drove from Columbus to Akron and back last weekend for the baseball tournament I played. With no back wall, the ride was long and fumey but the Sav ran great.

I know the guy who built it, it's almost as if he knew what he was doing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Small Update: The Saveiro made it to VolksFest this year. It now has around 780 Miles on the Break in, which means that in 120 Miles I can start gettin' up in da Boost!


----------



## Kinavo (Dec 20, 2005)

man thats a rare sight! 3 "hooked up" fox's. NICE
what seats do u have in there??


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Kinavo)*

I love the tag hanging back there!


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (the brit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_I love the tag hanging back there!

Up and to the *LEFT* (which is the new Right???) is actually where it will be permanently mounted when this project is complete.









Edit:
Behind the Drivers head....stupid brain.


_Modified by DasBaldGuy at 11:43 AM 8-14-2006_


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_Up and to the Right is actually where it will be permanently mounted when this project is complete.









Does this remark reflect a change of plans or dyslexia on your part, Shawn?


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_Small Update: The Saveiro made it to VolksFest this year. It now has around 780 Miles on the Break in, which means that in 120 Miles I can start gettin' up in da Boost!

780+120=1000. Is this the goat math?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
Does this remark reflect a change of plans or dyslexia on your part, Shawn?

Answer: "I'll Take LysDexia for $800"


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
780+120=1000. Is this the goat math?

Thought you said around 900 we can start gettin up in da Boost?


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Is the 169 is Jonathan's Wagon? It look sweet with those brazilian headlight and those rims!
The Saveiro kick ass!


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (BlackFoxer)*

Yup, my wagon. The Brazo stuff will be coming off and for sale very soon. I just don't like it.


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Let me know, I may be interested in them for a future project.


----------



## Slowturn (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Longitudinal - 
Can you school us in the ways of tuning a CIS-E system on turbo for 200 hp? Are you using all stock components of the fueling system? What type of adjustments are you making and how are you scaling the fuel dependent on the boost? Any suggested reading links?
Sorry for all the questions, but inquiring minds want to know!








Later!
SlowTurn


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Slowturn)*

Hehe







. If Longitudinal decides to make that information available, can you please put it in the faq's. Even though he will not be responsible for anything, do you realize how many people are going to start adjusting their distributors because they get the feeling that they know what they're doing?


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (Slowturn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slowturn* »_Longitudinal - 
Can you school us in the ways of tuning a CIS-E system on turbo for 200 hp? Are you using all stock components of the fueling system? 

All the components are stock for now. The problem with releasing this information is that it empowers people to mess with fuel systems that sometimes shouldn't be messed with. People with stock engines have almost nothing to gain by tinkering with their fuel system, and will, in fact lose MPGs. 
I have been conflicted about this for a while: I want to share knowledge, but I don't want knowledge to be abused, leading to expense and loss to the end-user.
The Sav is tuned and running VERY well. Acceleration is quite brisk and boost is only 9PSI, regulated by the WG. Time to get a controller. 9PSI is not enough.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_ The Sav is tuned and running VERY well. Acceleration is quite brisk and boost is only 9PSI, regulated by the WG. Time to get a controller. 9PSI is not enough.

But 9PSI is school-girl-giggly fun! 12 or 15 PSI will be Sceam-like-a-girlie fun!


----------



## Kinavo (Dec 20, 2005)

how low is the CR on the engine that u can run anything higher than 9??


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (Kinavo)*

The Saveiro run 7.8:1 using MC-1 pistons/rods and 1.7L crankshaft.
Even on high static compression you could run high boost which would translate in a high effective compression.
E = C((B / 14.7) + 1)
Where
E = Effective compression
C = Static compression
B = Boost


----------



## Kinavo (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (BlackFoxer)*

nice. 
but doesnt high compression+high boost= blown engine? or does it all depend?


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (Kinavo)*

high compression + high boost is definitely not the way to go but it is doable.
blown engine = boost + tun*n*ing. If you understand what I mean.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (Kinavo)*

A diesel has a static compression of around 20:1 in a lot of cases. High compression does not, by default, blow an engine. If you create that much effective compression in an engine you have to beef the rest of it up (fuel, metal, etc)


----------



## Slowturn (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_The problem with releasing this information is that it empowers people to mess with fuel systems that sometimes shouldn't be messed with. People with stock engines have almost nothing to gain by tinkering with their fuel system, and will, in fact lose MPGs. 
I have been conflicted about this for a while: I want to share knowledge, but I don't want knowledge to be abused, leading to expense and loss to the end-user.


I don't want to press if you've got personal, philosophical reservations... but my perspective is that if you provide the knowledge, including the potential pitfalls and risks, your educated Foxer pals won't accidentally wreak havoc on our beloved rides. 
Or, like I mentioned, if you've got some suggested reading materials, please point away! 
Regardless, I like to hear that someone is at least successfully exploring the potential of the forced induction (stock) CIS-E system. You're doing some really cool work.
Later!
SlowTurn


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Ok, so some updates.....we are still performance tuning the system and trying to get a bit more fuel in there. Car runs great, drives and handles wonderfully.
Anyway, here are some photos of the work on the Truck Bed, or as I (and our Brazo brothers) like to call it, the "Dump Cart".








































Removed those horrible L brackets that I welded in and went with square tubing. Fab-Master J made a nice roll type bar and some supports. As you can see it is coming alone very nicely. Soon we will be able to actually enclose the Rear portion of the Truck.


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Lookin good DBG!!!
I like the sawzall sitting in the bed


----------



## Communications (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (Slowturn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slowturn* »_I don't want to press if you've got personal, philosophical reservations... but my perspective is that if you provide the knowledge, including the potential pitfalls and risks, your educated Foxer pals won't accidentally wreak havoc on our beloved rides. 
Or, like I mentioned, if you've got some suggested reading materials, please point away! 
Regardless, I like to hear that someone is at least successfully exploring the potential of the forced induction (stock) CIS-E system. You're doing some really cool work.
Later!
SlowTurn

_Quote, originally posted by *Slowturn* »_I don't want to press if you've got personal, philosophical reservations... but my perspective is that if you provide the knowledge, including the potential pitfalls and risks, your educated Foxer pals won't accidentally wreak havoc on our beloved rides. 
Or, like I mentioned, if you've got some suggested reading materials, please point away! 

Later!
SlowTurn

I agree. Id some one is going to F with their car, they are going to F with their car. If you tell the downsides to messing with it without mods, they will know the consequences and make their own choice.


_Modified by Communications at 11:40 AM 9-10-2006_


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (sausagemit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sausagemit* »_Lookin good DBG!!!
I like the sawzall sitting in the bed









Sawzall is the Tool!
Bed, you mean *Dump Cart*...that is what the cool kids are calling it now.


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Very nice!







What window are you going to use for the rear?


----------



## Communications (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (BlackFoxer)*

just noticed this

_Quote, originally posted by *BlackFoxer* »_The Saveiro run 7.8:1 using MC-1 pistons/rods and 1.7L crankshaft.
Even on high static compression you could run high boost which would translate in a high effective compression.
E = C((B / 14.7) + 1)
Where
E = Effective compression
C = Static compression
B = Boost


Eh, add boost till it blows! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Who needs fancy calculations


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (blkparati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkparati* »_Very nice!







What window are you going to use for the rear?

Haven't fully decided yet. Might try to use some automotive safety glass or lexan if the window opening is not cooperative. More on that later...


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

sweet! its going to come out great nice welds http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_sweet! its going to come out great nice welds http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Fab-Master-J Welds those are! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hopefully later this week we will begin putting sheet metal on and actually enclosing the rear of the Dump Cart so that the cabin is truly weather proofed. This project is really coming along!


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks great! Keep the Sawzall as part of the tool kit- never know when it'll come in handy...


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (reddfoxx)*

More photos, sometime this week we will finish the tubes for the back wall and start hanging sheet metal. This will officially begin the enclosing of the Cabin.


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

This is very nice! It will add the strength that the body lost with the cutting, plus it will make it safier. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Clean the weld with a steel wire brush before taking pics, it will make them look still better. Although there's a couple of very clean weld http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by BlackFoxer at 12:07 AM 9-12-2006_


----------



## GreyFox5 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Looks good! 
Keep the pictures coming! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (GreyFox5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreyFox5* »_Looks good! 
Keep the pictures coming! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for the comments! It's back to the factory. I hope to have new pics to show you all tonight.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

DBG has new pics of last night's work in his inbox. It's off to the factory for a little more progress. So much to do to so many cars before the GTG.


----------



## littlesnides (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Nice Ronal







:


----------



## DevilsWorkshop (Sep 23, 2003)

i like the braces, and you are my hero


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_DBG has new pics of last night's work in his inbox. It's off to the factory for a little more progress. So much to do to so many cars before the GTG.

Indeed! Here are more updates. JP installed the round tubes from the Wall back to the Strut Towers:


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Great progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looking forward to when its all closed up.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (blkparati)*

More progress....the back is triangled in and soon the sheet metal will be added.


































_Modified by DasBaldGuy at 6:57 PM 9-15-2006_


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Had a good day. First, there is Wall! Second, we located the perfect donor vehicle for a sliding rear window!


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Yeah for a wall. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looking better.all the time.What window are you using?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (blkparati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkparati* »_Yeah for a wall. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looking better.all the time.What window are you using?









Subaru Brat. It was a chance find!


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Cool cool cool. Maybe you could leave it open so we can admire your work at the GTG. Gonna put seats it the back like the Brat?


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (reddfoxx)*

Heh! Jonathan play with alot of cut VAG vehicule these day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the great work; so far so good.


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
Subaru Brat. It was a chance find!

I cannot believe I have missed this project. I am local and this is sweet.
I am sure the brat window is from pick-n-pull.
Whenever my friend gets a another daily we are going to turn his Civic hatch into a truck. Not as much space in the back but something to keep the weekends busy.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autocross16vrocco* »_
I cannot believe I have missed this project. I am local and this is sweet.
I am sure the brat window is from pick-n-pull.
Whenever my friend gets a another daily we are going to turn his Civic hatch into a truck. Not as much space in the back but something to keep the weekends busy.

You should check it out in person sometime. The real fun is in going for a spin. Boost is fun, but it won't save you any money on your car insurance.


----------



## CStockRun (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

This thing is almost worth coming to Foxstock for...even though I don't have one anymore...You guys are doing an awesome job on this thing... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW Fox (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Excellent work, sirs.


----------



## Eeyore99nb (May 31, 2003)

Wow,, I saw this project at Volksfest and didnt know you guys were locals.
I would love to come and check this thing out sometime. I just picked up a mk2 GTI to play with myself.
I am in East Columbus, near whitehall
Awesome work guys!


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Eeyore99nb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eeyore99nb* »_Wow,, I saw this project at Volksfest and didnt know you guys were locals.
I would love to come and check this thing out sometime. I just picked up a mk2 GTI to play with myself.
I am in East Columbus, near whitehall
Awesome work guys!

Did you stop by at the Volksfest? It has changed quite a bit since you last saw it at Volksfest...namely rear cabin bits. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eeyore99nb (May 31, 2003)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Sadly,` I didnt get to check it out closely, I saw you guys leaving as you passed my Silver Eurovan I had in the show.
looks like you are having a ton of fun with that motor.. wow thats a lot of motor in that car. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (Eeyore99nb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eeyore99nb* »_Sadly,` I didnt get to check it out closely, I saw you guys leaving as you passed my Silver Eurovan I had in the show.
looks like you are having a ton of fun with that motor.. wow thats a lot of motor in that car. Keep up the good work!

You should come to FoxStock on October 7th. It'll be there.


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Sorry, not to thread jack but check these pics out...(Might be a repost)
U.S. Quantum Saveiro project








w/ a Audi V8 and quattro


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (Rien)*

Is this a recent project?I do remember several Quantum P/U projects going on during the late 80's.Most were just butcher jobs,nothing to be proud of.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Rien)*

Rien, Got any more photos of that? I saw a really poor photo of this car on a lift in a dimly lig garage before the v8 went in....Id love to see the bed/back more.


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (Rien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rien* »_










How does that thing stop?


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

just when you think you have seen it all. stuff like this pops up.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (ryubiggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryubiggie* »_just when you think you have seen it all. stuff like this pops up.

This thread is a magnet for crazy crap.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_How does that thing stop?

Large Anchor and some heavy chain.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

it doesn't stop, it re-enters the atmosphere


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

No updates....see the Saveiro at the FoxStock!


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

wish I was there to see it









next year....


----------



## Kinavo (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_How does that thing stop?


_Quote, originally posted by *efritsch* »_Large Anchor and some heavy chain.


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_it doesn't stop, it re-enters the atmosphere


AND THEN A PARACHUTE COMES OUT THE BACK WHEN THE CAR REACHES AND GOES OVER 165MPH!
LAST RESORT (USED WHEN CAR REACHES 200MPH) THROW THE CAR IN REVERSE! 
LOL


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Back Window Mods should be coming soon....


----------



## wilsfox (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

well dont keep us waiting


----------



## oldjeffey (Apr 26, 2006)

how does your car sound? probly cant even tell its runing. mines a little more odnoxious.3in turbo back with a muffler closly reselbling your resonator and nothing more.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (oldjeffey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldjeffey* »_how does your car sound? probly cant even tell its runing. mines a little more odnoxious.3in turbo back with a muffler closly reselbling your resonator and nothing more.

It is whisper quiet....you get the hint of turbo whine, but otherwise, it is dead silent.


----------



## eurorabbit84 (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*

We would like to know what kind of scooters - Italian Vespa? If we hit the lottery we'll take one black Saveiro to go! Love it!
Later


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (eurorabbit84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurorabbit84* »_We would like to know what kind of scooters - Italian Vespa? If we hit the lottery we'll take one black Saveiro to go! Love it!
Later

Italian Vespa, unfortunately.


----------



## eurorabbit84 (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*

What do you mean unfortunately? We think that's great! We tried to win one at Starbucks a while back LOL! Got any pictures of the scooters? Thanks!
Later


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (eurorabbit84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurorabbit84* »_What do you mean unfortunately? We think that's great! We tried to win one at Starbucks a while back LOL! Got any pictures of the scooters? Thanks!
Later

I think he's commenting on the "cantankerosity" of anything italian-made, except shoes. He has a Honda scooter that is dead reliable and a Vespa that lives at the shop.
As for the truck, no development yet. I have got to get down to this.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_Back Window Mods should be coming soon....

Here is your update....Rear wall is done, cabin is enclosed and the Saveiro is back in my home Garage. Still much body work, interior work left not to mention the glaring fact that there is no window. We have some ideas and hopefully this weekend coming we will put a nice window in there. Rock on.


----------



## oldjeffey (Apr 26, 2006)

man this things realy lookin sweet. good job. keep up the good work.


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (oldjeffey)*

Nice! nice!! looking real sweet now.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (BlackFoxer)*

Kinda cool to see my original "Photoshop" view of it and how it looks today....


----------



## wilsfox (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

ALmost there
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

What brand muffler is used on your project? I need a replacement muffler for my wagon. 
Great work so far!!


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_Kinda cool to see my original "Photoshop" view of it and how it looks today....

Heh. It have the same rear upper windows cut!


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (mike in SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike in SC* »_What brand muffler is used on your project? I need a replacement muffler for my wagon. 
Great work so far!!

Big-n-meaty.
Actually, I dunno, JP (Fab-Master-J) will have to chime in on that one.


----------



## A.Busser (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

And ? And? ANd?


----------



## 8V Fury (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: (A.Busser)*

Looking good, keep up the good work.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_Big-n-meaty.
Actually, I dunno, JP (Fab-Master-J) will have to chime in on that one.

It's a Dynomax super turbo "Hemi." What makes it a Hemi? Its very large size. If I remember correctly, the can is 20" long. On a turbo it makes a whisper quiet exhaust signature, but would show a bit of "gravel" on a NA engine. 
Shawn, it's a pity your four door got sawed in half during the photo chop process.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_Shawn, it's a pity your four door got sawed in half during the photo chop process.

Yeah, it's yours now. Both halves.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
Shawn, it's a pity your four door got sawed in half during the photo chop process.

And I thought he was just photoshopping a pair of savieros


----------



## A.Busser (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*

Any progress?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (A.Busser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A.Busser* »_Any progress?









Car is just sitting quietly in my garage...no Rear Window yet...but we did come up with a brilliant Idea for the Seat Belts...
Instead of putting FoxII doors on my Fox Wagon just for the Passive Restraint Seat Belt Receiver, we are going to weld them to the roll cage behind the Front Seats. More on this later....


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

It still needs some more fuel, too. That, along with its lack of truckiness, will be resolved before spring.


----------



## DevilsWorkshop (Sep 23, 2003)

probably one of the coolest projects, but im still going to have to name this 
"Night of the living Thread"
because it just cant die.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (DevilsWorkshop)*

Window madness going to happen Sunday afternoon! Maybe we'll even have a chance to start on tailgate operations.


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Ah man, I would like to be down there to help ya!
Have great time Sunday! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_Window madness going to happen Sunday afternoon! Maybe we'll even have a chance to start on tailgate operations.

Maybe even some photos for all you loyal fans....


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

<<Waiting for updates on Sunday's progress>>


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_<<Waiting for updates on Sunday's progress>>

No progress. Actually we had regress.
My life sucks, work sucks, *women are evil *and Ohio Winters are good for one thing and one thing only: shrinkage.
That is all.
Literally.
_<insert flaming christmas tree icon here>_[


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
... *women are evil *...


Is this why your Fox wants a hot blonde for Christmas?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_
Is this why your Fox wants a hot blonde for Christmas?

Yes. It had one, but that one ended up not-so-good past the warranty period.
Now, it wants a better one.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Women DO suck. But at least you've got a pretty cool car. I ditch my girlfriend all the time to work on the car. It understands me much better.


----------



## IllIllIll (Jun 29, 2006)

How is the head room against the back now that you have it welded shut? Is it better than a caddy?


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (IllIllIll)*

It has been so long since I was ina Caddy that I cannot compare the two. However, this car is not short on space behind the headrests. Notice that we built the wall with a step to allow space for the headrests. I can tell you that the area behind the seats is olny suitable for a subwoofer box. You'd have to saw your dead hooker in pieces to get it to fit back there.


----------



## Kinavo (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_ You'd have to saw your dead hooker in pieces to get it to fit back there.

Isn't that what the new flat bed is for??
DBG- i like the comment about the "women" and the warranty. got me laughin out loud while in the office.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (Kinavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kinavo* »_Isn't that what the new flat bed is for?? 

Hello, McFly?!?! Witnesses!


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (IllIllIll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IllIllIll* »_How is the head room against the back now that you have it welded shut? Is it better than a caddy? 


I got a ride in it and there is a decent amount of room to put the seat back so that you don't feel like you're sitting straight up.


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_ You'd have to saw your dead hooker in pieces to get it to fit back there.

Rubbermaid tubs full of lime are good for "disposal".... woops.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_Rubbermaid tubs full of lime are good for "disposal".... woops.

Hah! Friends have told me that is _the_ method to use.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

let's see some progress!


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*

Wish I had some to show you. Because Shawn now has the Sav, we can do work to it only when his schedule and mine align. We do intend to get the window done in a weekend or two. At that point, Shawn can start doing madd body work to prepare for paint by springtime. 
I also need to get more fuel in it so we can turn up the wick a bit.


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

ok so i was board and was looking around i found brazilian ebay and found a really good pic of the bed in a saveiro 
i don't know if you need this or not but i was thinking hey it couldn't hurt.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (ryubiggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryubiggie* »_ok so i was board and was looking around i found brazilian ebay and found a really good pic of the bed in a saveiro 
i don't know if you need this or not but i was thinking hey it couldn't hurt.









Totally cool! Thanks for posting that...it will help my brain when designing the Bed action


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

haha, doesn't look that dissimilar from yours.


----------



## therabbittree (Jul 30, 2001)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*

I love this project and I think I will be doing one siimlar to yours soon. I like the idea so much, I just sold my caddy tdi m, and I'm selling my mint A1 jetta coupe and parts to help focus on my fox wagon to servaio project. I plan on doing a mech TDI for it and I am debating trying to swap in some quantum syncro driveline into it... I have a late model fox to donate its nice front end too so it should be a cool project.. If I do the syncro driveline it will be a 5 banger and if I can find it, a DIESEL 5 BANGER.. 
The fox wagon shoul dbe a great platform as a caddy has NO room and 4dr rabbit doors and the fox wagon is 2 door door and much more seat / leg room .. even if you cut the wagon back off. I have caddy parts to do my swap .as in a rear window opening metal, and slider etc and a spare tail gate.. heck my caddy bed trailer might fit look good being towed behind the saverio... Any how you have sweet project .. keep the pics flowing.
Later,
Deo


_Modified by therabbittree at 8:05 AM 1-21-2007_


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (therabbittree)*

Puttin this Thread back on the map. Rear Window and functional Seat belts soon...ish.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

We finally have real, live, fully functional Seat-Belts installed. Monster brackets fabbed by J to the P himself. The Saveiro project has received a generous donation of Blue Doors (from JP's wrecked BlueWagon) with nice 6" round speakers, custom Tweeter location. Pure Pimpin.
Also have a rough idea of rear window size/shape....more to come.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

nice nice.
Have you decided on a final color for the vehicle?


----------



## 87FoxGL (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_nice nice.
Have you decided on a final color for the vehicle?

Maybe he should paint it the way you painted your car.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_
Have you decided on a final color for the vehicle?

Yes. Sort of. I am down to 2 color choices:
1) Audi TT "Amulet" Red
or
2) Audi TT "Aviator Grey"


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
Yes. 
2) Audi TT "Aviator Grey"


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (the brit)*

Aviator grey is a nice color, but amulet red is nice, too. Monochromatic and shiny will make this thing look so nice, no matter what the color.


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

i love your seats. i have the same ones color and all. can't wait to see the back window in.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (ryubiggie)*

I've got a set of 4k seats but the bolsters have been worn down a lot. I'm sure those are a lot more comfortable








I really dislike the stockers, not enough support.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (ryubiggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryubiggie* »_i love your seats. i have the same ones color and all. can't wait to see the back window in.

And the tailgate. Rear window and tailgate will make this look like an actual truck and not a hacked wagon. When I look at it, I still see the wagon instead of a truck. That'll change soon enough.


_Modified by Longitudinal at 2:09 PM 3-18-2007_


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
And the tailgate. Rear window and tailgate will make this look like an actual truck and not a hacked wagon. When I look at it, I *still* see the wagon instead of a truck. That'll change soon enough.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*

Oops. How did I manage to commit that typo? Corrected.


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Looking better all the time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (blkparati)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkparati* »_Looking better all the time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The Saveiro got a washing...this really is an example of polishing the Turd (Sheizenwaxen)


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

i was just thinking the only thing this needs is a 91-93 fox II front clip, with the Brazilian bumper. it would be perfect them. IMO
no mater what you do it's looking SICK.


----------



## 87FoxGL (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_The Saveiro got a washing...this really is an example of polishing the Turd (Sheizenwaxen)

It's spelled "scheisse waxen."







Wow, only now did I realize your Saveiro is grey. I always though it was dark blue.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (87FoxGL)*

What are you going to do about a rear bumper?
Are you going to have a trailer hitch?


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*

What? There's no snow left in Columbus?
I gotta move over there.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (ryubiggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryubiggie* »_i was just thinking the only thing this needs is a 91-93 fox II front clip, with the Brazilian bumper. it would be perfect them. IMO
no mater what you do it's looking SICK.

Yeah, but _I'd_ be the one looking sick if we swapped to Fox II front end. Ick. We have something better planned for the grille and headlamps.


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

lol your not a big fan of the fox II front end ... hmmm well than again your an old school guy anyway.. it's ok i forgive you. it's just how can you say this doesn't look sick?


----------



## deejaaa (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

those rims look nice. working on a set from a Quantum, blasting em then gonna paint them the future body color of the wagon. they kinda look stock but a step above. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

We now have solid plans for the rear window and a plan for more fuel to allow more boost. I look forward to both. I intend to hold Shawn to his proclamation that this car will be painted by Volksfest 2007.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_I intend to hold Shawn to his proclamation that this car will be painted by Volksfest 2007.

The Gauntlet has been thrown down, Sir!
Only thing keeping me from Body Work is Window/Bed finishing...and then it is SO on!


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Did you here that JP
He just told you to "Bring It"
When I look at the Saveiro, I get a urge to go and find a SUbby Brat










_Modified by Rien at 3:41 PM 3-23-2007_


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (ryubiggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryubiggie* »_it's just how can you say this doesn't look sick?


Everyone have their own taste. I doesn't like late front end and I doesn't like S10 lip. The only other alternative I like are the brazilian front grill and light like Jonathan had on his wagon.
That doesn't mean I don't like your car, a Fox is a Fox in my heart.


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (BlackFoxer)*

That's looking sweet!!!
What are your plans for a tailgate?


----------



## GreyFox5 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Dream big - How about (Totally crazy) a power rear window. Just throwing it out there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm sure you have better things to do... Like shave the door handles off...


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (GreyFox5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreyFox5* »_Dream big - How about (Totally crazy) a power rear window. Just throwing it out there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

...and I'm throwing it back.







That'd be way too much work. Also, the rear wall is just sheet metal welded onto a rather seriously built bulkhead and roll bar. The bulkhead would have to be cut out to make room for a window that rolled down.


----------



## IllIllIll (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Glad to see some progress on it. I hope it gets finished soon. I think that the Fox I front end makes it look more truck like. But the Brazilian bumper would look good. Go for gunmetal paint. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gilbv (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (IllIllIll)*

Hi all! I found this forum very interesting. Im from San Jose, Costa Rica and I owned a 1987 Saveiro. I transformed this car as well. I put the front of the 1996 Saveiro Diesel, changed all the inside, got a nice paint job and put 15" wheels. Also I put powered windows, a central locked system and a nice stereo. 
Here I attached some pics of my baby that might give u some ideas.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (gilbv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilbv* »_Hi all! I found this forum very interesting. Im from San Jose, Costa Rica and I owned a 1987 Saveiro. I transformed this car as well. I put the front of the 1996 Saveiro Diesel, changed all the inside, got a nice paint job and put 15" wheels. Also I put powered windows, a central locked system and a nice stereo. 
Here I attached some pics of my baby that might give u some ideas.


Wow that looks hot! Do you have more photos of the Bed (Dump Card) you can post?


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
Wow that looks hot! Do you have more photos of the Bed (Dump Card) you can post? 

Very hot indeed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OverSquare (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (dtompsett)*

get the rear "door" and hinges from a A1 chassis cabrio. 
save maybe the floor section, use base of "door" and bottom..
center and weld on bottom half of fox wagon hatch. 
for opening and closing, hm, you may want to grab a caddy lock/latch
assembly for the inside of the fox hatch. sounds ridiculous...
but with some high durometer rubber or 'thane, some teflon, and alot of measuring i dont see why you couldnt have an all vw tailgate.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (OverSquare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OverSquare* »_get the rear "door" and hinges from a A1 chassis cabrio. 
save maybe the floor section, use base of "door" and bottom..
center and weld on bottom half of fox wagon hatch. 

Actually, my plan is to use the caddy tailgate we have for its latching mechanisms and basic hinge design. We want a tailgate that can be removed with no tools. The structure of the gate will be tubular steel, as the wagon hatch is paper-thin.


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (Longitudinal)*

Damn, this thread made for some good reading! Looking to see how it turns out.
And since people are throwing ideas out there, what about a wood bed?


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (Elmer J Fudd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Elmer J Fudd* »_And since people are throwing ideas out there, what about a wood bed?









Oh, man. You people are killing me. It's like you don't want the project to be done.








Shawn wouldn't want anything like that. This truck is going to be used for what it is meant to be.


----------



## castrogtstoyo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (Longitudinal)*















my pointer


----------



## castrogtstoyo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (castrogtstoyo)*


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

ah man i'd LOVE to have one of them the 3rd gen foxes







or even 4th what ever. man they look sexy.


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (castrogtstoyo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *castrogtstoyo* »_









wait... you have that in Colorado? how??


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (Elmer J Fudd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Elmer J Fudd* »_
wait... you have that in Colorado? how??

There are occasions when it is good to be a Mexican.


----------



## castrogtstoyo (Oct 25, 2003)

yeap is good to be a Mexican


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (castrogtstoyo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *castrogtstoyo* »_yeap is good to be a Mexican 

I see a Seat Leon Cupra R about every week.... Mexican plates, college student... lucky.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Sav Hauling Duty...*

This car is the best evAR. It totally haulz azzz on the freeway and hauls "stuff and things" from the Home Improvement Store.
The Saveiro has already proven it can hall some Shizz...


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

hahahahaha High PERFORMANCE TOILET!!!!!!
i guess you really the shizz.


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Sav Hauling Duty... (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_









What worng? A normal flush won't handle you "load". Try some Muslix or somthing. SHeesh!


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Sav Hauling Duty... (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_









There's definitely a hillbilly joke in a Jacuzzi-branded toilet.


----------



## IllIllIll (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Sav Hauling Duty... (Longitudinal)*

Is there any progress on the Saveiro? I want to see what this thing will look like when it is finished. 
Anyway here is a photo shopped picture I did of what I think of turning a 4 door into a Saveiro would look like compared to a caddy. What do you think. 








And here is a slightly reworked picture of the above.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sav Hauling Duty... (DasBaldGuy)*

Some Progress....
I got the Radiator Fan Shroud back from Powder Coat. Big Surprise color: Xtreme Chrome. Werd.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Sav Hauling Duty... (DasBaldGuy)*

W3rd indeed. That is the hotness. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Sav Hauling Duty... (iluvfastcarz)*

do things like fan shrouds rust in the salt belt or is the powdercoat cosmetic? I like the look a lot, just seems to be more expense than it's worth for someone like me who doesn't have the salt conditions you have.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sav Hauling Duty... (jackfrost1031)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_do things like fan shrouds rust in the salt belt or is the powdercoat cosmetic? I like the look a lot, just seems to be more expense than it's worth for someone like me who doesn't have the salt conditions you have.

The Shroud is pitted a little bit on the bottom, but it wasn't "rusty" per-se. I believe it was powder coated from the factory. This car (as a Turbo) won't be driven in the salt/snow much at all, so it is just for Bling factor at this point.
I am powdercoating things because I like the bling and it quiets the voices in my head if everything is coated with a fresh layer.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Sav Hauling Duty... (DasBaldGuy)*

ah, now that you pointed the pitting out I can see it on the bottom. I think it does look sweet-- very sweet.


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Sav Hauling Duty... (jackfrost1031)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

Hows the High Preformance Jacuzzi Propulsion toilet working out for you?


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*


----------



## fox_pr (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Rien)*






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (fox_pr)*

page pwned.
are you going to have any other schtuff powdercoated? How long do you think the powerdercoating will last on those pullies?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_page pwned.
are you going to have any other schtuff powdercoated? How long do you think the powerdercoating will last on those pulleys?

Powder Coating is 4EvAR! Actually I am pretty sure the powdercoat will last a long, long, long time. The pulleys look fine and they have about 2000 miles on them so far, so good!
I plan to powder coat everything....and I am going to be even worse on the Diesel! (Peep my other thread)


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

d'oh


----------



## WGC (Dec 23, 2004)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=hVBVnnF_3-o
Brazilian Saveiro home make.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (WGC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WGC* »_http://youtube.com/watch?v=hVBVnnF_3-o
Brazilian Saveiro home make.

What are they talking about? Its very cool to see a news cast spend so long talking about one of my favorite Brasil-made cars...but what was that video all about?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

I'm going to guess that Paulo took his fox and cut it up baldie style, but 'The Man' wasn't happy about it. He's saying to the sexy early '90s style reporter that the VIN and papers are correct, and that he wonders if she likes it in the pooper, so to speak.
I think his stock pile of saverio exhausts, fenders, headlights etc was pretty amazing, and that exhaust header was rather nice too. 
And now we return you to your regular programming


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Radiator Bling*

Brand new OEM Radiator, and sweet Radiator Bling. Xtreme Chrome in case you forgot.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Radiator Bling (DasBaldGuy)*

you ought to replace those rusted fasteners since you PCed the fan shroud. Also, polish your radiator fan. I did that tonight for a scirocco


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Radiator Bling (DasBaldGuy)*

How's the turbo Saveiro coming?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Radiator Bling (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_How's the turbo Saveiro coming?

Well funny you should ask! Got a little bit of work done this Sunday. The inferred "we" means Fab-Master-J while I tried not to get dirty. I did do a lot of standing around and looking pretty. I also sat around and looked equally pretty.








Anyway, here is the laundry list of what was accomplished all in one day: 
1) Cut out the whole-big-hole for the rear window, 
2) Created a frame to hold the tinted Lexan from falling into the Cabin.
3) Welded said frame into the rear wall, 
4) Fixed/capped the weird stuff where the roof line met the B pillar.
5) Made the retaining/trim bezel that will hold the Lexan from falling into the DumpCart (Truck Bed).
Doesn't sound like much, but visually you can see a lot of change!
Behold the photos:
This Image is of the cardboard cut-out used to mock up the window size. You can see the Metal frame made of "L" bracket in the next 3 photos.








_The Metal frame made of "L" bracket._








_You can see the Metal frame made of "L" bracket._








_You can see the Metal frame made of "L" bracket._








_Prep work and you can see into the Drivers Cabin now! (Yes that is a 93 Fox 4door in the back ground)_








_The "L" bracket frame tack welded in place._








_The "L" bracket frame tack welded in place._








_The "L" bracket frame tack welded in place._








_The "L" bracket frame tack welded in place._








_The Whole-window-hole._








_The Dark Whole-window-hole._








_The Trim Bezel goes on the outside to keep the rear Window from falling into the DumpCart._








_I made that. The Trim Bezel goes on the outside to keep the rear Window from falling into the DumpCart._








*Trowin Spaarks Maan!*








*Fab-Master-J is the shizz-diggity!*


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: Radiator Bling (DasBaldGuy)*

Coming along nicely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Radiator Bling (blkparati)*

The Rear Window really goes go a long way to making it look more truck-like and less hill-billy-chainsaw style.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Radiator Bling (DasBaldGuy)*

Why lexan and not just a glass piece from some mini truck?
be sure not to use windex or the lexan will haze.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Radiator Bling (jackfrost1031)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_Why lexan and not just a glass piece from some mini truck?
be sure not to use windex or the lexan will haze.

Lexan was cheap(ish) and can be cut to size. We had a rear window from a Subaru Brat but it had a mild convex shape that would have been too hard to replicate. The rear wall is straight up and down and I wasn't 100% sure of its shape/size until the final moment when we cut it out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Radiator Bling (DasBaldGuy)*

Got some grinding done, most of the welds around the window frame are ground smooth as are the welds on the rear wall.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Radiator Bling (DasBaldGuy)*

Wow, whats up with the luke-warm reception? 
All during the Turbo part of this project you guys wanted to see Rear Truck Bed Conversion....now we are doing the Bed and you guys are asleep out there. SupWithDat?


----------



## 87FoxGL (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Radiator Bling (DasBaldGuy)*

Maybe they are all left speechless? Anyway, I dig it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great work so far.


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Radiator Bling (DasBaldGuy)*

yes i most deff love it. i just can't wait to see it done.







keep up the good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FoxSt (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm silent because I'm jealous


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (FoxStRacing)*

More DumpCart work is happening today....pictures to follow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scott555 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Radiator Bling (DasBaldGuy)*

Be patient, man! It's too nice out to be trolling the intartubes. That and recovering from a weekend of Pabst under the sun.
It's looking awesome, though. Keep up the good work. I've had my eye out for just the right cheap, neglected wagon to rescue and convert as per your example. I'm thinking of going for more of a flat-bed stake-truck vibe. 
Anyone ever see a stake-truck Saviero? I was in Argentina years ago, and there were a-lot of kickass little pickup trucks with home-made cargo boxes of various shapes and sizes. Not thrown-together BS, either, really nice steel frames w/ wood paneling. I looked all over the 'tubes for a photo but can't find poop.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Radiator Bling (Scott555)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scott555* »_Be patient, man! It's too nice out to be trolling the intartubes. That and recovering from a weekend of Pabst under the sun.
It's looking awesome, though. Keep up the good work. I've had my eye out for just the right cheap, neglected wagon to rescue and convert as per your example. I'm thinking of going for more of a flat-bed stake-truck vibe. 
Anyone ever see a stake-truck Saviero? I was in Argentina years ago, and there were a-lot of kickass little pickup trucks with home-made cargo boxes of various shapes and sizes. Not thrown-together BS, either, really nice steel frames w/ wood paneling. I looked all over the 'tubes for a photo but can't find poop.


Doing a flatbed/stakebed thing is going to be wicked hard. The struts/wheel-wells etc alone will make it really difficult. But I would definitely like to see that thread when you do it!


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Radiator Bling (DasBaldGuy)*

I have actually wondered about how a stepside Saveiro would look, but that would take a lot of foam and fiberglas.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Radiator Bling (Longitudinal)*

More work slated for today. Then an update, perhaps.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Radiator Bling (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_More work slated for today. Then an update, perhaps.

The work happened, but where the hellfire is this "update" you speak of?


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Radiator Bling (DasBaldGuy)*

bump for an update?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Radiator Bling (ryubiggie)*

Bed work is underway...we are working on the Tailgate now....I probably won't post photos until Volksfest (August 11th) next weekend.
Hoping to get some Foxers present...


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Radiator Bling (DasBaldGuy)*

Ever consider that some photos may actually motivate some Foxers to come?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Radiator Bling (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_Ever consider that some photos may actually motivate some Foxers to come?


----------



## 87FoxGL (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Radiator Bling (DasBaldGuy)*

Once again it seems like I am the only person here who actually likes the sidemarkers.








Was the navy blue part once part of JPs old wagon?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Radiator Bling (87FoxGL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87FoxGL* »_Once again it seems like I am the only person here who actually likes the sidemarkers.









You must be the only person who likes them.







I have a few that are uncracked and in pristine condition if you want them for a nominal shipping fee.

_Quote, originally posted by *87FoxGL* »_Was the navy blue part once part of JPs old wagon?

Yes (good eye). Actually both Doors and the Rear Quarter are from JP's fallen Wagon. It shall live again!


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Radiator Bling (87FoxGL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87FoxGL* »_Once again it seems like I am the only person here who actually likes the sidemarkers.










Nope. I like mine. I'd like em even better with some minty lenses, though... How many have you got DBG?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Radiator Bling (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_
Nope. I like mine. I'd like em even better with some minty lenses, though... How many have you got DBG?

I think I have 2 pristine sets, uncracked and unscratched. I went on a hunt and paid retarded money for them 2 or so years ago....but now I am into shaving them off and will likely shave them on the Diesel project too.
Tinting them would be pretty easy, just buy some of that spray on tail-lens tinter stuff and then hit it with clear coat and veee-ohhla.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Radiator Bling (DasBaldGuy)*

Sweet! Pics! I wanted so badly to have this thing painted for this year's Volksfest, but I will have to be satisfied with CALLING YOU OUT instead.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Radiator Bling (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_Sweet! Pics! I wanted so badly to have this thing painted for this year's Volksfest, but I will have to be satisfied with CALLING YOU OUT instead.









P3WND!!!!!!!!!!!11oneEleven


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Radiator Bling (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
You must be the only person who likes them.










Nope I'm a fan of them too.


----------



## WGC (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Radiator Bling (DubbinChris)*


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Radiator Bling (DasBaldGuy)*

Wait for it... "Here come the drums!"


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Radiator Bling (ryubiggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryubiggie* »_bump for an update?

*I got yer update, right here!*








Ok Gang, quite a lot has happened since my last update including:
1) Kick-arse Bumper which will eventually get a 1" receiver hitch and be powder coated black with a crinkle finish to match the Rear Window bezel and Guage Pod.
2) Panels were cut and fabbed for the sides of the Bed and are making their photo debut (orange with flash rust). These will also be powder coated black with a crinkle finish to match the Rear Window bezel, Bumper and Guage Pod
3) Tail Gate. Ohh yes, much work has happened on the gate and I hadn't mentioned it or shown any photos. I was present when we cut it up and welded in the internal support structure for it over a month ago, but did not know that the awesome Rabbit styles "Volkswagen" was added. *Fab-Master-J *likes to surprise a brotha! I was very surprised to see it today! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
4) Hinging for Tail Gate. After much anguish and about 6 or so hours of staring at hinges and trying to figure out how to hinge the tail-gate like a real truck, we finally got some Subaru Forester hinges and just tack-weld first and asked questions later.
Anyway, photos:


































































































































































































































































































































_Modified by DasBaldGuy at 2:05 AM 8-19-2007_


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

would you look at that!!!!!!!
thats sick as hell looking.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (ryubiggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryubiggie* »_would you look at that!!!!!!!
thats sick as hell looking. 

And it was all done with butt-welds and with zero foam or fibre-glass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

thats really crazy! but thats the right way to do it. butt-welds for the win! bondo is for people that don't know how to do metal work


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
And it was all done with butt-welds and with zero foam or fibre-glass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Damn...I was so close to popping in today to see if you two were there and working on anything. I missed seeing this in person. I was at pick-n-pull around 1pm doing a quick walk through to see what was there.
The tailgate looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cack (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

wawawiwa







, very nice, i like. keep up the good work!


----------



## SWMurnau (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Radiator Bling (DasBaldGuy)*

Jonathan and Shawn:
Absolutely awesome.
Once painted, this car should confuse the heck out of people at shows. Although, from what Jonathan says, it already does.








What are your plans for the bottom of the bed and the top of the tailgate?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Radiator Bling (88sportwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88sportwagen* »_Jonathan and Shawn:
Absolutely awesome.
Once painted, this car should confuse the heck out of people at shows. Although, from what Jonathan says, it already does.









My favorite quote from Volksfest last week: "Yeah thats a Dasher that they cut up!" and for second place: "These Rabbits came in diesel too, right?"

_Quote, originally posted by *88sportwagen* »_What are your plans for the bottom of the bed and the top of the tailgate?

A few Ideas running through my head for the bed....no idea what to for the top of the tailgate....


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Looks good! great work!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Radiator Bling (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_....no idea what to for the top of the tailgate....

Maybe think you can make like a small roll bar with the bed cap rails built in like they sell for Saveiro
http://www.equipacar.com.br/pr...d=638








you could leave the tail gate high to match the rail and some how 
use the rail to fit a latching system in. 










_Modified by Banned wagon at 9:41 PM 8-19-2007_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
And it was all done with butt-welds and with zero foam or fibre-glass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Zing..


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Oh, yeah! Looks great. Side panels are nice, tailgate looks cool.
Are you going to have the letters picked out in black like that, or paint it all body color?
Are the bungees structural?


----------



## WGC (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


----------



## gt40mkiv (Sep 10, 2005)

DBG, wiper delete? 
Awesome work. It is very inspirational.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (gt40mkiv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gt40mkiv* »_DBG, wiper delete? 
Awesome work. It is very inspirational. 

yea the rear wiper looks gone to me.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

What did the hinges come off of? i've seen similar on old El Caminos


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_What did the hinges come off of? i've seen similar on old El Caminos

Late 90's Subaru Forester. A green one.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
Late 90's Subaru Forester. A green one.

Hinge mad! Hinge smash!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
Hinge mad! Hinge smash!

ah oh K? did the hinges not work? or have the hulk green paint fumes get to you?


----------



## Jinmajay (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

I understand this VW forum but I have to show a related Chevy Safari project I am doing. No hyjack wanted so add comments to this website.
http://www.astrosafari.com/cgi...18337
Nice job by the way... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I like it alot.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Jinmajay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jinmajay* »_I understand this VW forum but I have to show a related Chevy Safari project I am doing. No hyjack wanted so add comments to this website.
http://www.astrosafari.com/cgi...18337


Very very cool! I saw a similar thing done on an Astro Mini-Van here in Ohio about a year ago....Glad to see we aren't the only people cutting perfectly good vehicles up for our amusement.








Nice work on the Astro!


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*I got your updates, right here!*

More updates....You Wanker Zombies. Any of you awake?
Someone said something about the Turbo part of this project being boring....even went as far as to say that once Bed conversion started, that it would become more interesting. Meh.










































































































































































































_Modified by DasBaldGuy at 1:45 AM 8-26-2007_


----------



## SWMurnau (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: I got your updates, right here! (DasBaldGuy)*

Very nice solution. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: I got your updates, right here! (88sportwagen)*

nice - going to put those on chains?
i think that's a pretty slick solution.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: I got your updates, right here! (jackfrost1031)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88sportwagen* »_Very nice solution. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_nice - going to put those on chains?
i think that's a pretty slick solution.


Thanks Guys. We had originally planned to use the Rabbit Truck latching mechanism but I just didn't want the hassle and using this idea solved a lot of problems. It helped figure out how to cap the ends/sides of the tail gate and also opened up the idea of cutting off the top of the tailgate (bottom part of the Rear Window of the wagon hatch) and exposed a very strong, straight and tough top of the square tubing. 
The pins will be stainless and welded with a Tig welder. The current stainless ones have half a washer head welded on as a temporary measure.
The Tail Gate closes easily, the pins go in and it doesn't rattle or make any noise.
Next step is some stainless braided wire to keep it in the lowered position.








For now, I am very happy with the tail gate.
This project is coming close to an end. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: I got your updates, right here! (jackfrost1031)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_nice - going to put those on chains?
i think that's a pretty slick solution.

Yes, we will buy a (don't know exactly what to call it) tether kit from a hardware store. You know the stuff--multi-strand steel cable and aluminum clamping pieces. We will use this to tether the locking pins and to determine the resting position of the tailgate. 
Just this morning, I realized another way we could have done this setup. We could have found a reel-like device that pulls in and releases multi-strand steel cable to perform both the resting place and locking functions of the tailgate. It would have been just like a drawbridge on a castle. Oh, well. Maybe next time.


_Modified by Longitudinal at 9:39 AM 8-27-2007_


----------



## GreyFox5 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: I got your updates, right here! (Longitudinal)*

It looks great DBG! Rest assured those pins will hold anything back from popping the tailgate. Also it looks like the seams are nice and even. Great work there. 
Ya a powered







Drawbridge contraption (Old wiper motor) would have been ultra cool but I like the way you solved it.
What color will the car be when your done?


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: I got your updates, right here! (Longitudinal)*



Longitudinal
Just this morning said:


> Modified by Longitudinal at 9:39 AM 8-27-2007[/I]


that sounds awfully trick, but also kind of hard to implement. i would be concerned with keeping it tight against the body. also, keeping the two reels synchronized could be troublesome.
Have you considered using pins through the pins (a-la hood pins) to prevent their bouncing out? I could see that a potential problem.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: I got your updates, right here! (jackfrost1031)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_
Have you considered using pins through the pins (a-la hood pins) to prevent their bouncing out? I could see that a potential problem.

Perhaps even better- go to the McMaster-Carr website. ( http://www.mcmaster.com/ ) Enter "locking pins" in the keyword search and you will find a fantastic selection of off-the-shelf solutions. (Including some that have a lanyard retention system already provided.)



_Modified by snowfox at 2:34 PM 8-27-2007_


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: I got your updates, right here! (jackfrost1031)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_Have you considered using pins through the pins (a-la hood pins) to prevent their bouncing out? I could see that a potential problem.

Thanks for the suggestions, JF and SF. Having those pins pop out has been a concern of mine from the beginning. Having a locking clip of some sort would be a nice security feature, but these pins didn't budge even a bit on the drive home--20 or so miles on Ohio roads with coil overs. Once the setup is complete and has bump stops or springs to create pre-load on the pins, I doubt anything could dislodge them accidentally. Still, the engineer (untrained) in me wants to be absolutely certain. Then again, the engineer in me wanted to use actual truck parts for idiot-proof operation.
DBG will see this, and will posit his opinion on whether locking the pins is necessary.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: I got your updates, right here! (Longitudinal)*

you could try some sort of bearing springed thing like a ratchet or extension. Not fool proof but more resistance.
that would be kind of hard to implement too though


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: I got your updates, right here! (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_...these pins didn't budge even a bit on the drive home--20 or so miles on Ohio roads with coil overs. Once the setup is complete and has bump stops or springs to create pre-load on the pins, I doubt anything could dislodge them accidentally. Still, the engineer (untrained) in me wants to be absolutely certain. Then again, the engineer in me wanted to use actual truck parts for idiot-proof operation.
DBG will see this, and will posit his opinion on whether locking the pins is necessary.

Dem Pins ain't goin nowharez! Seriously, they are about 3" longer than they need to be and in order to get out, they would have to fight not only gravity but also 3 layers of pinchy metal. At any given time they are getting a little pinch. 
They are easy enough to pull out when the Car is stopped and you can use one hand on the tailgate and one on the pin to priese it free. I am not at all worried that they are going to go any were during driving. Another well engineered solution, even if it isn't quite as elaborate as we first planned.
It totally makes me happy and has a little throw back to the pick-up trucks of the 20's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: I got your updates, right here! (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_









Copy cat.
No offense to whoever did that, but there was a much better way to do that.

_Modified by efritsch at 11:04 PM 8-27-2007_


_Modified by efritsch at 11:04 PM 8-27-2007_


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: I got your updates, right here! (efritsch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *efritsch* »_
Copy cat.
No offense to whoever did that, but there was a much better way to do that.


Screws and bondo won't cut the mustard. Butt-welding is _the_ way to install a piece of sheet metal. The block lettering was removed from the Caddy tailgate in one piece and then laid over the existing panel and aligned. Then the exact shape of the one piece of block lettering was removed from the existing panel. Everything was trimmed to fit perfectly, then welded together. Any body or hot rod shop worth its salt will install a panel in this way. 
Goals were: 1) preserve the shape of the Fox sheet metal to the greatest degree possible, and 2) to lend a touch of authenticity to the product with block lettering, common to the tailgates of all trucks on the road. 
This was done quite differently from yours, and cutting and grafting is nothing new to the hot rodding world.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: I got your updates, right here! (efritsch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *efritsch* »_
Copy cat.
No offense to whoever did that, but there was a much better way to do that.


Whoa! Hang on a minute.....While it is true that you have the same block letters on the back of your wagon, I would say that my whole project is entirely different than yours. I have no problem giving a nod to the fact that you too have the caddy letters on the back of your car and that you did it first.
However, my car is built for Performance (runs/drives) and utility (truck bed will actually be used to haul things) and will never have any sort of "type R" or other rice-a-rocket nonsense.
The style/design choices or the merits of cutting up a wagon to begin with are all subjective, however, *the quality of the craftsmanship cannot come into question*. This tailgate is a one-of-a kind and the methods used were equal to or better than seen on such shows as "Monster Garage" or "American Hotrod". I'd like to see someone who isn't Chip Foose do a better job. 
I am very happy with the results, it is both functional and once body work is done, it will be quite beautiful. Best of all, done with little or no bondo and sheet metal screws.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: I got your updates, right here! (efritsch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *efritsch* »_Copy cat.

BTW,


----------



## GreyFox5 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: I got your updates, right here! (DasBaldGuy)*

DBG So how ya getting Gas into your ride?


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: I got your updates, right here! (GreyFox5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreyFox5* »_DBG So how ya getting Gas into your ride?

Large quantities of Taco Bell...


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: I got your updates, right here! (The Kilted Yaksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Kilted Yaksman* »_
Large quantities of Taco Bell...

Uh, that's tasteful. 
Gas goes in the normal way, through the filler cap on the right side. None of that has changed.


----------



## Thyago Szoke (Jan 16, 2006)

Helping the friend, here are some clear pictures of a mint VW Saveiro. You can use those for getting some details of how doing things and even for some Saveiro look ideas:
































































































Trunk:








This is another Saveiro in mint condition, the picture shows really well the division passenger/trunk:








Spare tire:
























Dashboard:
















Headliner:
















Hope it helps you!








-Thyago


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Thyago Szoke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thyago Szoke* »_Helping the friend, here are some clear pictures of a mint VW Saveiro. You can use those for getting some details of how doing things and even for some Saveiro look ideas:
Hope it helps you!








-Thyago

WOW! Thank you so very much for the photos! I love them and they will come in VERY handy! Thank you so much! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FoxSt (Jan 22, 2006)

Wow! Those seats are ugly.
Great Progress Ohio!


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (FoxStRacing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FoxStRacing* »_Great Progress Ohio!

More work soon-ish! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
More work soon-ish! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes, perhaps this weekend.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Any updates?


----------



## Beetleguru (May 15, 2000)

DBG, with all the work you are doing it would have been cheaper to buy a actual Saveiro truck!


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Beetleguru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Beetleguru* »_DBG, with all the work you are doing it would have been cheaper to buy a actual Saveiro truck!

Yes. Of that, there is no question. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DevilsWorkshop (Sep 23, 2003)

The other day I couldn't help but notice an 81 VW Rabbit Pickup Truck. I personally feel that it looks slick, especially the tail lights and bumper. Just to toss some ideas in the air.










_Modified by DevilsWorkshop at 11:48 PM 9-5-2007_


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

I just wish I had these welding skills... I have a bit of experience, but nothing more than the most basic stick possible. 
I am in awe of well-built projects like these.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

You know what this thing needs to make it more authentically "truck?" A trailer hitch! That's what it needs.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_You know what this thing needs to make it more authentically "truck?" 

Mudflaps... NASCAR sticker... Oooh- you could make it a duallie Saveiro...
Seriously, it looks great. When it's done (with a hitch,) it'll be a great combination of style and practicality. And speed...


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_You know what this thing needs to make it more authentically "truck?" A trailer hitch! That's what it needs.

four wheel drive? leaf springs?


----------



## SWMurnau (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_Any updates?

Why, I was just wondering that myself.
When do the grille guard and headlight cages go on?


----------



## Tim Chunks (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: Radiator Bling (DasBaldGuy)*

Sweet thread! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_Any updates?

We have a kick-ass receiver hitch! I got the panels finally installed and all fits well. I cut down my tree and the truck came in handy for hauling it and dead hookers away.


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

hahahaha you need pics of it towing something. maybe you can find a wagon that was hit in the front cut it up and make a cool trailer for your truck to pull around?
page 21 owned.
ps all the good pics are back on page 20


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (ryubiggie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryubiggie* »_maybe you can find a wagon that was hit in the front cut it up and make a cool trailer for your truck to pull around?

Oh man, please no more ideas!


----------



## FOXisVW2 (May 29, 2001)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
..... more ideas!

When you cut the top back 1/4 off the wagon, you did save it I hope. It would make a nice bed cap for that Saveiro.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (FOXisVW2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FOXisVW2* »_
When you cut the top back 1/4 off the wagon, you did save it I hope. It would make a nice bed cap for that Saveiro.









Saved it, then recycled it. Actually someone mentioned using it as a camper/truck cap a while back...so it is not a bad idea, just an undoable idea since I no longer have it in my possession.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

If you want to go with the wagon-back trailer idea, I have a front-end wrecked Quantum Wagon you could cut up, for only the cost of getting it to you. 
Unbent from the rear of the sunroof back, got a bit of a crumple in the A-pillar and driver's front roof area.


----------



## manandfox (Dec 11, 2006)

That is such an incredibly cute little monster


----------



## vw_jason79 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (manandfox)*

Progress looks awesome. 
Keep the pics coming. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*

Bump by popular demand.


----------



## GreyFox5 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (Longitudinal)*

I bet those tree parts never went that fast before








Looks great, I hope its a productive fall for you and your project.
How's the Diesel project coming along?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (GreyFox5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreyFox5* »_I bet those tree parts never went that fast before








Looks great, I hope its a productive fall for you and your project.
How's the Diesel project coming along?

Tree Parts are still in side the cabin...various leafy goodness. 
Diesel is on hold for now, but hopefully soon will get going again....


----------



## DevilsWorkshop (Sep 23, 2003)

Video Bump
Zombie Nazi Dream talked about on Friday.




or 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=dkXsIa62bmg



_Modified by DevilsWorkshop at 10:41 AM 10-14-2007_


----------



## WGC (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: (DevilsWorkshop)*


----------



## gt40mkiv (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice trucks.
Is that a Ferrari Dino at the end of that row?


----------



## HenryMuller (Feb 7, 2006)

it's a Puma... (built based on a VW beetle chassi and engine, sold in US as a kit car in the late 70's).


----------



## gt40mkiv (Sep 10, 2005)

Oh, cool!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (gt40mkiv)*

could also be a VW SP2 Doubtful but maybe http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...24748


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Based on those pics, definitely a Puma... SP-2 has the wrong nose to be the mystery guest in the Saveiro lineup.


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (snowfox)*

DAMNIT!!!! Get back onto topic.







Where's are update pic's?


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Rien)*

here is a good pic of the bed of a saveiro.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (ryubiggie)*

The Sav now has retaining cables to hold the bed in the down position. Tested to the weight of one DBG plus one FMJ.


----------



## fatfoxjeff (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

I have been seeing one of these( SP-2) FOR SALE ! In Carlisle , Penna. 17013.
Not sure of the price. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by fatfoxjeff at 8:14 PM 10-23-2007_


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_The Sav now has retaining cables to hold the bed in the down position. Tested to the weight of one DBG plus one FMJ.

Correction, one HEAVY DBG and one FMJ.
Cables are uber sexy and the tail gate can now officially be put down to better facilitate the loading/unloading of various dead/undead hookers. Zombie Hookers? Ewwwww.
Photos.........eventually.


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
Cables are uber sexy and the tail gate can now officially be put down to better facilitate the loading/unloading of various dead/undead hookers. Zombie Hookers? Ewwwww.


Thats cool and all, but the important part is how many buckeye bitches can it hold?


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fox-N-It* »_
Thats cool and all, but the important part is how many buckeye bitches can it hold?









Probably 4 and a half. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Is it fast enough though?
Riced out GTi = 1, Sweet teets Saveiro = 0
Sorry for the loss, make it go faster homiez.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvfastcarz* »_Sorry for the loss, make it go faster homiez.









Yeah, sorry an 8V on CIS at 10 PSI couldn't overtake a 20V 1.8T at 20 PSI. I guarantee weight was within 200 pounds tops.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

That's a fair race ya?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvfastcarz* »_
Probably 4 and a half. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Is it fast enough though?
Riced out GTi = 1, Sweet teets Saveiro = 0
Sorry for the loss, make it go faster homiez.









meh.
I gots one word for ya: ODBII
yeah, have fun with that.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

project update
?


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Ha ha, too funny. The driver looks as broken as the car.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_project update
?










Oh, snap. THere are update pictures to share, but that's up to the bald one.


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*








That's dope shizzz


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (blkparati)*

<bumpity bump>
What's new with the Saveiro? Any updates?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_<bumpity bump>
What's new with the Saveiro? Any updates?

The Sav has carried many a load of lumber, insulatory 1/2" DuPont Styrofoam, rolls of Insulation, 2 interior doors and associated Basement-refinishing goods.
The car has performed great and hauls way more things than a Fox in North America was ever intended to....I love the looks I get at Lowe's and Home Depot. Suckas.
Anyway, the car hasn't gotten any love in a while....late spring I am hoping to do some body work and get it in primer/possibly color coat.
Keep fingers crossed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Hauling basement craps:


----------



## NARDO (Aug 26, 2005)

Man, lookin at thos pics makes me wish it were leaves layin in the yard and not 3" of snow. I can't wait for summer!!


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (NARDO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NARDO* »_Man, lookin at thos pics makes me wish it were leaves layin in the yard and not 3" of snow. I can't wait for summer!!

Amen Brotha!
The Vespa doesn't like snow/ice.


----------



## Kinavo (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (NARDO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NARDO* »_Man, lookin at thos pics makes me wish it were leaves layin in the yard and not 3" of snow. I can't wait for summer!!

I prefer the snow.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (Kinavo)*

My wagon with the blizzaks does wonderfully in the snow.


----------



## Hey Porter (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_ Hauling basement* craps* 

Did you find that treat that Bill_Lebob may or may not have left behind your washing machine?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Kinavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kinavo* »_
I prefer the snow.










snow is the Suck:
























Without Snow is so much better! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This is "The" Adam's car, My Polo Fox and TDI Jetta parked in front of Casa BaldGuy:


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Hey Porter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hey Porter* »_
Did you find that treat that Bill_Lebob may or may not have left behind your washing machine?

I knew it smelled funny down-there!!!
You guys will be very impressed...the "Spider Basement" is now a very nice Media Room and a Guest Room called *"The" Adam Suite*.
Maybe photos if anyone cares.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
"Spider Basement" is now a very nice Media Room and a Guest Room called *"The" Adam Suite*.
Maybe photos if anyone cares.

I'll care... If there's a Saveiro in it.


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_
I'll care... If there's a Saveiro in it.









x2


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_
I'll care... If there's a Saveiro in it.









If that sounded a bit harsh, just realize I am a jaded CA homeowner. We don't have basements. When I say my house is 1500 square feet, it means "my house is 1500 square feet, period", no basements to convert into extra guest rooms or play rooms or dens or any cool ish like that. If you want more living space in CA, be ready to add outside walls. (I would say, be ready to buy a bigger house, but I'm a Foxer, therefore too cheap to cough up the extra 200K to have another bedroom and 500 more square feet.)


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_
If that sounded a bit harsh, just realize I am a jaded CA homeowner. We don't have basements. When I say my house is 1500 square feet, it means "my house is 1500 square feet, period", no basements to convert into extra guest rooms or play rooms or dens or any cool ish like that. If you want more living space in CA, be ready to add outside walls. (I would say, be ready to buy a bigger house, but I'm a Foxer, therefore too cheap to cough up the extra 200K to have another bedroom and 500 more square feet.)

FL guy here i know your pain, the water table here is like 12-18 inches down.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_
If that sounded a bit harsh, just realize I am a jaded CA homeowner. We don't have basements. When I say my house is 1500 square feet, it means "my house is 1500 square feet, period", no basements to convert into extra guest rooms or play rooms or dens or any cool ish like that. If you want more living space in CA, be ready to add outside walls. (I would say, be ready to buy a bigger house, but I'm a Foxer, therefore too cheap to cough up the extra 200K to have another bedroom and 500 more square feet.)

Its cool...I wasn't offended. A lot of guys crashed in my basement for the Odd School Reunion and so I thought they would like to see that the basement isn't a sipder infested dank hole like it was....it is now a pretty awesome Media/Theatre room and Guest suite. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My House is 1180 Square feet (Cape Cod built in 1942) and the refinshed half of the basement adds another 325 Square feet. 


_Modified by DasBaldGuy at 4:21 PM 2-22-2008_


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
My House is 1180 Square feet (Cap Cod built in 1942) and the refinshed half of the basement adds another 325 Square feet. 

[way off topic]
That's kinda funny. My house ('no idea what style' built in 1955) has a 'stock' floor plan of 1172 sf. A previous owner added a 340 sf room that serves the same purpose as your basement... well sorta. Big Screen, check. Computer, check. A/V sound system, check. Sofa bed for sleeping accomodations, check. Odd Skoolers crashed out, uh no... It was the mother-in-law last night.








Still wish I had a basement, though. FWIW, my next door neighbor has a 16' x 20' bomb shelter under the garden in his backyard. (Remember, houses werebuilt in the mid-50's and are located about 5 miles from Lawrence Livermore Nat'l Laboratory.)
[/way off topic] 


_Modified by snowfox at 1:28 PM 2-22-2008_


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
You guys will be very impressed...the "Spider Basement" is now a very nice Media Room and a Guest Room called *"The" Adam Suite*.


thank god. Your basement was about as creepy as mine was before we refinished it.


----------



## Difus (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (WGC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WGC* »_









Is that GTi one of the four that a guy have? One blue, one red, one 
yellow and one white?


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*

Bump for update. There are a few little things to show. We really want to get this thing looking complete for a couple of shows this year. We need to finish the floor of the dump cart, do some body panel work and maybe some body work to get it at least to a decent looking monochromatic primer finish. 
I also want to get some more fuel in it and maybe a few pounds more Boo-OOST?! (That was a good one!)


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (Longitudinal)*

Mmmm *Boost*, it's not just for breakfast anymore!
Here are some photos with the Vespa in the DumpCart. _(Hotel no, Dumpcart, yes)_


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_If that sounded a bit harsh, just realize I am a jaded CA homeowner. We don't have basements. When I say my house is 1500 square feet, it means "my house is 1500 square feet, period", no basements to convert into extra guest rooms or play rooms or dens or any cool ish like that. If you want more living space in CA, be ready to add outside walls. (I would say, be ready to buy a bigger house, but I'm a Foxer, therefore too cheap to cough up the extra 200K to have another bedroom and 500 more square feet.)
I keep tellin' ya', Snow, move out here. For what you get for that little house of yours, you could buy a gorgeous 3500 s.f. monster house and have cash left over to do nice things for that sweet wagon.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_I keep tellin' ya', Snow, move out here. For what you get for that little house of yours, you could buy a gorgeous 3500 s.f. monster house and have cash left over to do nice things for that sweet wagon.









Typical of you guys. This thread gets updated, and you knuckleheads are using it to discuss houses.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Yeah, I just can't resist crackin' on Snow about it. It's a character flaw, I'm sure.


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (kerensky)*

lol i <3 the new pics.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (88vwFox)*

DBG didn't make clear that the reason for the update is that I welded in some tie-down points so he can do the one thing this truck was originally conceived to do: haul the scooter.


----------



## FoxSt (Jan 22, 2006)

"Scuta" I love it!


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (FoxStRacing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FoxStRacing* »_"Scuta" I love it!

Yeah, when I see the plate, I am compelled to put on an Austrian accent and say "it's not a scutah." True story.


----------



## twarch (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Personally, I want one of the new Vespa GT250's, or an Italjet Dragster! But, believe me, I am drooling over the pictures!


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Nice hauler. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
Typical of you guys. This thread gets updated, and you knuckleheads are using it to discuss houses.









What?







I haven't said ish 'bout no houses since I was chattin' wit DBG back in February...


----------



## GreyFox5 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*

When gas is $5 you may be putting a lot more miles on the scooter! 
No back glass yet huh - I bet you have a few ideas there.
Thanks for the update - http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_What?







I haven't said ish 'bout no houses since I was chattin' wit DBG back in February.

Then it wasn't direct at you, was it?
Actually, the back "glass" is cut. I say "glass" because it is actually polycarbonate. We just need to put it in once we have a little bit of body work done.


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (FoxStRacing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FoxStRacing* »_"Scuta" I love it!

Why the plate? Just remove that "1" and your golden......


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
Then it wasn't direct at you, was it?


The plurals of "knuckleheads" and "you guys" in conjunction with the fact the reply came after Chad replied to my comment from February just made it sound that way, I guess. Maybe I'm jus being too sensitive and need a hug.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_
Why the plate? Just remove that "1" and your golden......


It doesn't work that way here in Ohioville. If it doesn't have pedals (e.g. not a moped) then it is a motorcycle...49cc all the way up to 1500cc is considered a motorcycle in Ohio....and as such requires insurance, plates and a motorcycle endorsement to ride.


----------



## twarch (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
It doesn't work that way here in Ohioville. If it doesn't have pedals (e.g. not a moped) then it is a motorcycle...49cc all the way up to 1500cc is considered a motorcycle in Ohio....and as such requires insurance, plates and a motorcycle endorsement to ride.

Same here in the lower peninsula...


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
It doesn't work that way here in Ohioville. If it doesn't have pedals (e.g. not a moped) then it is a motorcycle...49cc all the way up to 1500cc is considered a motorcycle in Ohio....and as such requires insurance, plates and a motorcycle endorsement to ride.









That *might* be the case over here too, but if it is, it is universally ignored. We have no laws in IN.

Will the gate close with the skootar in there?


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_Will the gate close with the skootar in there?


Nay. It will either rest on what used to be the lip where the hatch latched or in the crevice between said lip and the bottom of the tailgate. It would take a much shorter scooter for that gate to close. I am trying to convince DBG to let me shorten the scooter. I have always wanted to try my hand at shortening a wheelbase.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (BillLeBob)*

i have a moped and as such don't have to have tags, etc however I got pulled over 4 times in the first month of owning it and decided it was easier to buy a ****ing plate than explain myself every week.


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_ I got pulled over 4 times in the first month of owning .

Yea, but you look like Charles Manson's Syrian cousin.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (BillLeBob)*

you can't see my beard under my helmet.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*

gotta love the 'ped to get it marginally back on topic.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*

Bump for calling out/new photo content.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (Longitudinal)*

FabMasterJ welded up some fancy framing to support the bed flooring.
framing was extra beefy down the center where the Scooter Tires will live in both the Flooring and Tailgate area. Enjoy.


----------



## Skot53 (May 15, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DasBaldGuy)*

Looking great! It was cool to look through the whole thread and see the Sav progress! Any updates?


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (Skot53)*

As a matter of fact, yes. I just began doing the last few steel-related tasks on this project. Today, I finished up the rear bumper and dropped it off at the powdercoater and tomorrow I will begin repairs on the LR quarter panel.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*

OK, so I got some reconstructive quarter panel work done. Who among you thought this wagon was "minty fresh?" Believe me: it was not.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

pickle fresh, no?

_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_OK, so I got some reconstructive quarter panel work done. Who among you thought this wagon was "minty fresh?" Believe me: it was not.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_pickle fresh, no?


Yeah, pretty much looks like it was soaked in pickle brine from the rocker panels down. It's too bad pickle brine has the opposite effect on metals.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

I am loving the build, DasBaldGuy.
Your project is taking a little while longer than this guy's took, but I think you will achieve better results:


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (alaincopter)*








, the curse of the Fox... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif , it was in pristine conditions










_Modified by VWFOX407 at 4:08 PM 8-13-2008_


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (alaincopter)*

you just about made me **** my pants with that picture. I thought it was DBG's car for a moment.


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (alaincopter)*

I gotta say it again, that was a really clean wagon and a loss for the Fox community...that's rapidly disappering from the face of earth...








A hint for all the rest of us to watch were we park...










_Modified by VWFOX407 at 4:27 PM 8-13-2008_


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Amen to that.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_OK, so I got some reconstructive quarter panel work done. Who among you thought this wagon was "minty fresh?" Believe me: it was not.

Here are photos of said quarter panel work. After this...all that is left is body work, paint....and interior.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Have you decided upon a color?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jackfrost1031)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_Have you decided upon a color?

Audi TT Amulet Red.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DasBaldGuy)*

JP when are you going to shave the tumors on the back of the car? I don't envision the bumper wrapping around those.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jackfrost1031)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_JP when are you going to shave the tumors on the back of the car? I don't envision the bumper wrapping around those.

We're not having cake.

Translation: not smoothing it...cause too lazy and I don't think it looks that bad....it is a truck afterall. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DasBaldGuy)*

do a google image search for "volkswagen caddy mk1"
you'll get lots of cool pics. they got sold here standard like that for many years.


_Modified by fourie_marius at 10:42 PM 8-21-2008_


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (fourie_marius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourie_marius* »_do a google image search for "volkswagen caddy mk1"
you'll get lots of cool pics. they got sold here standard like that for many years.



The caddy was sold here for some time, too. The Saveiro, on the other hand, did not. Google image search for 'VW Saveiro' will get you many cool pics of this, as it was sold standard like this in Brazil for many years...


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (snowfox)*

That's some pretty good work Jonothan.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*

i am in for this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_
The caddy was sold here for some time, too. The Saveiro, on the other hand, did not. Google image search for 'VW Saveiro' will get you many cool pics of this, as it was sold standard like this in Brazil for many years...

well done!!! i for real LOL'd at that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








oh and this thing is not done yet come on guys.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (88vwFox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88vwFox* »_
well done!!! i for real LOL'd at that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










I wasn't trying to burn the guy. He's used to the folks in the 8V forum scratching their collective heads at some of the VW products he is playing with. The product line is a little different down in South Africa, so it was meant to be an illuminating response to his input. I can understand his input if he is like the majority of the automotive world that is not aware of the details of the BX platform that seem to have infected our minds....


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
Audi TT Amulet Red.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

awwww Audi TT.. good car.. I mean color







but still not as good as black



















_Modified by Rien at 7:55 AM 8-27-2008_


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rien)*

Got the rear bumper powdercoated a nice crinkle black....also got the side panels completed and also powdercoated crinkle black.
Fab-Master-J also welded up all the holes in the tailgatge so it is now nice and smoothly shaven. I know the photos suck but hopefully more are to come...


























































































_Modified by DasBaldGuy at 12:19 PM 9-17-2008_


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rien)*

hell yeah an update http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (88vwFox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88vwFox* »_hell yeah an update http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Mo' coming. Side panels are PCed and just need to be picked up. Tail gate pics turned out terrible. We'll get more up soon.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
Mo' coming. Side panels are PCed and just need to be picked up. Tail gate pics turned out terrible. We'll get more up soon.

You guys need to borrow a camera?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_
You guys need to borrow a camera?

Nope, got 3 between the 2 of us. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bjwhite (Mar 3, 2004)

Is that picture of the tailgate just primer? or is that the Amulet Red basecoat minus the clearcoat? Or is that the full Amulet Red paint?

I'm actually considering painting my Range Rover Classic amulet red or imola red.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (bjwhite)*

That's just wet red primer. It looks like, uh, what's another word for pirate's treasure?
It looks much better dry and mounted up. I'll try to get some pics to BG by the end of the week.


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_That's just wet red primer. It looks like, uh , * what's another word for pirate's treasure? *

It looks much better dry and mounted up. I'll try to get some pics to BG by the end of the week.


lol nicely done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bjwhite (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_That's just wet red primer. It looks like, uh, what's another word for pirate's treasure?

Well I think it's BOOTY....BOOTY....eerrwah-errwah...BOOTY!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (bjwhite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bjwhite* »_Well I think it's BOOTY....BOOTY....eerrwah-errwah...BOOTY!
Arrr, this be quite appropriate, fer' today be Talk Like A Pirate Day. Now heave to, ye scurvy dogs!
Yarrr, I be ownin' page fore-and-twenty.


_Modified by kerensky at 9:52 AM 9-19-2008_


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (kerensky)*

Type along me hardies!!








RRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## valvesprung (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: (snowfox)*

Very cool project...


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*MOAR PIXXXXX*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## fox guy (Dec 9, 2007)

looks great!!so that's just polished??Did u do it yourself??If not, how much$$


----------



## 8V Fury (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: (fox guy)*

Glad to see you are still working on it. How much more do you have to do on the car.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (8V Fury)*

Body work and paint mostly
Also need to get some treadplate (diamond plate) for the bed floor.
....that and I need to clean/fix/finish the interior.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Update:
Front chin spoiler should soon be mounted which will give way to body work and hopefully late summer/early fall, I will actually paint this thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The Bed Floor and Tail-gate Skin will be done soon-ish as well.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
Also need to get some treadplate (diamond plate) for the bed floor.


Oh if you were closer i could hook ya up with a some Aluminum diamond plate. (i have 5 4'x8' sheets of it. don't remember where i got it..)


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (kerensky)*

I was just looking online to read about the lantern in the bell tower of the Old North Church and remembered that we had just finished some work on the truck last weekend. 
We're getting close to paint, and one of the new Foxers in Columbus is a painter. This thing should be Amulet Red by the end of the summer!


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_I was just looking online to read about the lantern in the bell tower of the Old North Church and remembered that we had just finished some work on the truck last weekend. 


Huh? I'm sure there is a some correlation there, but I certainly don't see it...


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (snowfox)*

Lol, makes sense to me.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*

Oh brother.... I see your studies of early US history are much more recent history for you than they are for me. Got it now.
"The Red Coats are coming! The Red Coats are coming!"
Clever Jonathan...


----------



## gus_quadrado (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Hey DasBaldGuy!
I knew this forum these days here, and soon the man saw that all his service in the Fox Wagon, to transform it into Saveiro! I am really impressed with their dedication to do it, boy! If I had known before the forum could have helped you, because I have a neighbor that has a completely original ... Saveiro (but still, if you want, I can talk to my neighbor to shoot a Saveiro it for you!)
But I give you my sincere congratulations for your dedication to your project!
Furthermore, any assistance related to the line that Fox wants (or any other member, of course), just ask! I am expert of the line models, called here in Brazil line "quadrada" VW's, or line "caixa" VW's (would be something as a "square", or "box" in English, because of course the lines of the models of that line of cars...)
And as anything related to VW Gol (and his line, and the Voyage / Fox, Saveiro, Parati / Fox Wagon ...), it is almost certain that I could answer!

(not mind if the writing is not totally right, I used translator ...







)


_Modified by gus_quadrado at 6:02 PM 7-8-2009_


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (gus_quadrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gus_quadrado* »_And as anything related to VW Gol (and his line, and the Voyage / Fox, Saveiro, Parati / Fox Wagon ...), it is almost certain that I could answer!
Welcome to the forum, gus! Only question I have is, can you find me a nice Gol for $500 US?








Just joking. I'd cost me a small fortune to get it home!


----------



## gus_quadrado (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Welcome to the forum, gus! Only question I have is, can you find me a nice Gol for $500 US?








Just joking. I'd cost me a small fortune to get it home!










A nice Gol for $500 US!?















Barbaridade! A nice Gol here, at least here in the region that I live (north of Santa Catarina State), does not think for less than R$8000.00! (Approximately $4,000 US that ...) 
But is that the price of cars here in Brazil, it is expensive... (Currently, a new VW Gol expense R$27000.00... Approximately $14500 US... 
But he has basic and use a 1.0 bi-fuel engine (76cv using ethanol and 74cv using gasoline ...), and too a 1.6 bi-fuel engine (101cv using gasoline and 104cv using ethanol...)

_Modified by gus_quadrado at 10:28 AM 7-9-2009_


_Modified by gus_quadrado at 10:28 AM 7-9-2009_


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (gus_quadrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gus_quadrado* »_A nice Gol here, at least here in the region that I live (north of Santa Catarina State), does not think for less than R$8000.00! (Approximately $4,000 US that ...) 
Yeah, that's why I said I was joking.


----------



## gus_quadrado (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (kerensky)*

Yeah, I know








I saw the "Just Joking". hehe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (gus_quadrado)*

The Saveiro project is finally wrapping up. We put the final touches on it and body work began. It should be in primer by Tuesday/Wednesday and in paint within a week of that.
Photos soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Pics or it didn't happen....


----------



## gus_quadrado (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Pics or it didn't happen....









[2]


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Pix cause it did happen:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Looks good nice progress. the Kamei lower looks nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Nice Kamei surprise! Anyway what color is this thing going to be again.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_Nice Kamei surprise! Anyway what color is this thing going to be again.

Audi TT color: "*Amulet Red*"

For.The.Win http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

_Another_ red Fox in Columbus?


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Looks good nice progress. the Kamei lower looks nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X2.
Details on that little piece of goodness please...


----------



## gus_quadrado (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Yeah, it's looking good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And really seems a Saveiro! (with minor differences, but not scandalously different)
Congratulations on the job!


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_
X2.
Details on that little piece of goodness please...

It is originally for a late 70's AUDI Fox....but happened to fit so nicely that we dropped it on the Sav and it looks awesome with the new Bumper.
Photo update:


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Excellent update....whose garage is that?


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_It is originally for a late 70's AUDI Fox...


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_Pix cause it did happen:










I have this set of Recaros that would look perfect in there. My poverty status requires sale!


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (winstonsmith84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *winstonsmith84* »_
I have this set of Recaros that would look perfect in there. My poverty status requires sale! 

Do tell...IM me with infos...


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_Excellent update....whose garage is that?

this man:


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
this man:


I thought it prob was. Can't wait to see how it turns out! I'l certainly be giving him my business.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_









Just a note: my lens was not dirty in that shot. The flash illuminated bondo dust in the air. As the flash went off, the air glittered with bondo dust. What the camera captured was a moment after and looks like spots.
The Audi Fox chin spoiler wasn't exactly a dreamy fit, but after I made some pieces that I welded into the front fenders, the gaps were filled and it looked pretty good.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
The Audi Fox chin spoiler wasn't exactly a dreamy fit, but after I made some pieces that I welded into the front fenders, the gaps were filled and it looked pretty good. 

I think it looks pretty damn good actually....the little filler pieces can be seen at the bottom/sides of the front fenders. Another awesome fab/welding job by JP!
I look forward to seeing it with the front bumper on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_I think it looks pretty damn good actually....the little filler pieces can be seen at the bottom/sides of the front fenders.

Yes, it looks very good on there. It definitely needed those filler pieces, but it looks natural now. 
For those interested, it shouldn't be too hard to find another NOS Audi Fox Kamei chin spoiler floating around.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_For those interested, it shouldn't be too hard to find another NOS Audi Fox Kamei chin spoiler floating around.








Yeah, ya can't swing a dead Yugo without hitting a cache of Audi Fox parts.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (kerensky)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Yeah, ya can't swing a dead Yugo without hitting a cache of Audi Fox parts.









I was gonna say a dead MGB... or Triumph...


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_I was gonna say a dead MGB... or Triumph...








I guess that would be somewhat more period-correct.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (kerensky)*

Updates?
Will this thing appear at volksfest this weekend?


----------



## twarch (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Are you sure those weren't "orbs", the residual spirit energy of former Fox owners swirling around your car in admiration
_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
Just a note: my lens was not dirty in that shot. The flash illuminated bondo dust in the air. As the flash went off, the air glittered with bondo dust. What the camera captured was a moment after and looks like spots. 
?
(Sorry, I got all new-agey there for a moment







)


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_Updates?
Will this thing appear at volksfest this weekend?

Yes....and possibly more photos to come. These guys did all the body work (a lot) and 2 coats of Paint and 3 coats of clear in 6 days...and rested (to go to the show with us today) on the 7th.
See you cats at VolksFest!


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
See you in a bit....


----------



## browns 44 (Oct 9, 2007)

Wats going on with the Red fox in background?


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (browns 44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *browns 44* »_Wats going on with the Red fox in background?

???????


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
See you in a bit....

Guess I missed you guys. Didn't make it until about 2:30. Agenda got full today. Can't wait to see this in person.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (browns 44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *browns 44* »_Wats going on with the Red fox in background?


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvfastcarz* »_
???????









He might be talking about this one.


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_











_Modified by DubbinChris at 5:06 PM 8-8-2009_


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW not so confused anymore.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvfastcarz* »_AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW not so confused anymore. 

Well it is easy to do....so you're forgiven...


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (browns 44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *browns 44* »_Wats going on with the Red fox in background?

For those who don't know, that Fox is this Fox, and browns44 is the father of the wife in the husband/wife couple who were the previous owners. 
To put it briefly, it's getting some minor work and will be roadworthy by the end of this week.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

I wish it was there at Volksfest today, as there were only two Foxes, then everyone disappeared and I had the only Fox there. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*

Had it not been for my recent accident I certainly would have thrown a coat of wax on mine and put it in the show, but alas....


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_Had it not been for my recent accident I certainly would have thrown a coat of wax on mine and put it in the show, but alas....

There is always next year, I know right?????


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

I like your seats, nothing sporty but look clean, comfortable and somewhat of a perfect height and width fit for the cabin! You got them from which car, make and model?


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (VWFOX407)*

Shawn's brown seats are from a 4KQ.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


----------



## wilsfox (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

glad to see this thing get done. ive been watching this one from the begining. it looks amazing, great work dbg


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_









Sexay~


----------



## gus_quadrado (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

DasBaldGuy...
His work in this Fox Wagon is unbelievable, man! 
This is a great job his "Fox Saveiro" ...
I've liked too much!
Congratulations, man!!








See a brazilian Saveiro "quadrada" (I wanted to get some better pictures, but I found these same ... If you want, I can do with a neighbor if I can shoot the Saveiro of it ...)




























_Modified by gus_quadrado at 8:50 AM 8-11-2009_


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (gus_quadrado)*

More low and some "diffused" clear corners then I would be satisfied.... I kid.. Looks great!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Looking bloody freakin' awesome. After a few views I don't think *I* would do the Audi front spoiler, but it still looks great. Actually, lemme rephrase that. The spoiler looks great. The shape of the holes in the spoiler I'm not loving.


_Modified by kerensky at 9:17 AM 8-11-2009_


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (kerensky)*

Yow! Looks great. Can't wait to see it, and glad it's finally done.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Beautiful result!! Great job to everyone involved in the project. Can't wait to see side and rear shots of it


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_The shape of the holes in the spoiler I'm not loving.

There's always a critic.








If you see the spoiler up close, you will be able to see two tabs of flat plastic extending from the bottom inside corners of the openings. It would help a lot to trim these tabs away. We will likely do this. I have been hesitant to touch them, but the NOS-ness is punctured with the first fixing to a car, so we may as well. 
And if you don't love the match, here's some assurance: you will NEVER EVER see another on a VW Fox. 


_Modified by Longitudinal at 4:55 PM 8-11-2009_


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
There's always a critic.








If you see the spoiler up close, you will be able to see two tabs of flat plastic extending from the bottom inside corners of the openings. It would help a lot to trim these tabs away. We will likely do this. I have been hesitant to touch them, but the NOS-ness is punctured with the first fixing to a car, so we may as well. 
And if you don't love the match, here's some assurance: you will NEVER EVER see another on a VW Fox. 


I think it looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_There's always a critic.








If you see the spoiler up close, you will be able to see two tabs of flat plastic extending from the bottom inside corners of the openings. It would help a lot to trim these tabs away. We will likely do this. I have been hesitant to touch them, but the NOS-ness is punctured with the first fixing to a car, so we may as well. 
And if you don't love the match, here's some assurance: you will NEVER EVER see another on a VW Fox. 
Hrm, is that a dare?








I think the matching and the workmanship are awesome, man. Just from a pure aesthetic point of view I'm not big on the shape of the holes as compared to the boxy lines of the Fox. They're a bit too swoopy for my taste. Trimming those tabs you mentioned will help the overall look but that wasn't really bothering me.
This isn't intended as a criticism at all, I was simply saying that my first blush reaction was "WOW!" but after I'd looked at it awhile I didn't like it enough to go scour the intarwebz for one. Not saying I hate it - in fact aside from those holes I think that spoiler is dang near perfect.







If the spoiler fairy dropped one on my head tonight, I'd probably figure out a way to modify the shape of the holes to suit my taste. But since I don't expect that to happen, I'll just continue to admire your work.










_Modified by kerensky at 3:00 PM 8-11-2009_


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_...from a pure aesthetic point of view I'm not big on the shape of the holes as compared to the boxy lines of the Fox. They're a bit too swoopy for my taste. 

Well that shot was taken from down low, standing in front of the car, you don't notice them nearly as much. And I think the Fox an pull off those mild swoopy lines as the Fox itself has mild swooping lines going other opposite direction from the metal front dam.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
Well that shot was taken from down low, standing in front of the car, you don't notice them nearly as much. And I think the Fox an pull off those mild swoopy lines as the Fox itself has mild swooping lines going other opposite direction from the metal front dam.

Also, the front apron of the Fox is a ghastly looking thing without anything to cover it. Even if the lines of the spoiler are not pleasing, they are a marked improvement over the bare apron.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*








Bitchin' stuff.
Awesome to see this thing 'completed'. I've been watching this thread since before I even had an account on this site.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_







Bitchin' stuff.
Awesome to see this thing 'completed'. I've been watching this thread since before I even had an account on this site.

Well it isn't "completed" yet....still needs wet-sanded and buffed...then there is finishing the Bed oh and completely cleaning/redoing the Interior....
So, it is like 95% done now


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
Well it isn't "completed" yet....still needs wet-sanded and buffed...then there is finishing the Bed oh and completely cleaning/redoing the Interior....
So, it is like 95% done now









Oh yes, I understand how projects work, thus the 'quotes'.


----------



## zzzac (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: (CodeMan)*

you should do a wood panel bed


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (zzzac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zzzac* »_you should do a wood panel bed

Not the first time this has been mentioned, and not the last time the reply will be a definitive NO. That's just out of place on any modern truck, whether built by factory or hand. This one will first receive a cut-down Dakota plastic liner, then, if that isn't to DBG's liking, aluminum tread plate.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Looking at the bed pics makes me wonder, did actual Saveiros have a different rear suspension setup? I realize now why pickups still use live rear axles.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (kerensky)*

There was a picture on the previous page posted from someone in Brazil I beleive that showed shock towers in the rear bed area. Many similarities to what JP and Shawn have built. The big difference in the flat bed and the panel behind the pass seat containing a "bulge" for the spare tire.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_There was a picture on the previous page posted from someone in Brazil I beleive that showed shock towers in the rear bed area. Many similarities to what JP and Shawn have built. The big difference in the flat bed and the panel behind the pass seat containing a "bulge" for the spare tire.
Figured there were pics somewhere. I usually read at work with pics turned off, so I don't always see 'em.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Figured there were pics somewhere. I usually read at work with pics turned off, so I don't always see 'em.









Pix are 80% of what makes this thread Rock.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (kerensky)*

Saveiro appears to have exactly the same strut towers as the wagon, with the top of the strut poking out and all. The bed of the real Sav is very crude.


----------



## gus_quadrado (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_There was a picture on the previous page posted from someone in Brazil I beleive that showed shock towers in the rear bed area. Many similarities to what JP and Shawn have built. The big difference in the flat bed and the panel behind the pass seat containing a "bulge" for the spare tire.

Talking about me?


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (gus_quadrado)*

Yay for more pix- very nice. I assume it attracted a lot of attention at Volksfest.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (gus_quadrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gus_quadrado* »_
Talking about me?









Yes but your pictures no longer work.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (reddfoxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reddfoxx* »_Yay for more pix- very nice. I assume it attracted a lot of attention at Volksfest. 

It did....and a lot of that attention was previous attention from years past. Some people just walked by, stopped and did a "WTF" glare then kept going.
NEXT year it should be all put back together and hopefully with a nice clean interior. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gus_quadrado (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_Yes but your pictures no longer work.

Bah








That Saveiro probably was sold...
I will try to find other photos on the internet... Or can I talk with my neighbor...
EDIT: I found good pictures of Saveiro!
This version of the photos is called "Summer" was a special series of it before leaving the manufacturing ...
Except for the wheels, that it is completely original. 


























_Modified by gus_quadrado at 4:23 PM 8-13-2009_


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (gus_quadrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gus_quadrado* »_
Bah








That Saveiro probably was sold...
I will try to find other photos on the internet... Or can I talk with my neighbor...

Luckily I saved the photos








I'd love to see some good photos of the bed (dumpcart) of your neighbor's Saveiro...


----------



## gus_quadrado (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

To his joy, I found more pictures of Saveiro "quadrada"








I updated my post with those photos, and ensure that you take stop work!


----------



## pelado (Feb 6, 2009)

owwwww congratulations


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (gus_quadrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gus_quadrado* »_To his joy, I found more pictures of Saveiro "quadrada"








I updated my post with those photos, and ensure that you take stop work!

Still no pictures...all red X's. Would like to see.


----------



## gus_quadrado (Jul 8, 2009)

_Quote, originally posted by *gus_quadrado* »_

























Yes, I have new pictures. See a post on that same page, which has these pictures there, that red Saveiro Summer, Chris


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Finally got the Back Window in...


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

That window gives it a bit of an armored car look.
What are those two bolts sticking through above the window?


----------



## gus_quadrado (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Nice!









Can I make suggestions? (Ok, may be expensive but would give a tremendous difference in your Saveiro for other Fox)
Brazilian Saveiro aspect in it! Bumpers, lights ... (If you can import and install parts such as Headlamps Brazil 87-90 ... because Fox is the headlamp because different laws then the U.S., right?)

See photos of Saveiro that I sent you an idea of how would


----------



## NARDO (Aug 26, 2005)

I say make the door windows look the same way. Makes it look bulletproof.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (gus_quadrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gus_quadrado* »_
Yes, I have new pictures. See a post on that same page, which has these pictures there, that red Saveiro Summer, Chris










Your pictues stopped working again....lol

Edit: One of the them is working.


_Modified by DubbinChris at 9:42 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_

Your pictues stopped working again....lol

Edit: One of the them is working.


All 3 are working for me....you should buy better internets
or use a better browser
or clear your cache
or hold CTRL key down and click "reload"


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey Bald one! Who busted your taillight?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_Hey Bald one! Who busted your taillight?

Actually that tail is from Jonathan's blue "smash wagon"....I have a perfectly good one that matches the Left side one, just wasn't ready to put it on just yet.
It will go on soon


----------



## gus_quadrado (Jul 8, 2009)

_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_or use a better browser

Use Firefox!








Here I use Firefox, in my 2 OS (Windows XP and Ubuntu 9.04)... I don't use IE... (Ok, i've stopped, that's not a this here is not a PC forum... hehehe)
Ah, here also the three images are working perfectly!


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
Actually that tail is from Jonathan's blue "smash wagon"....I have a perfectly good one that matches the Left side one, just wasn't ready to put it on just yet.
It will go on soon

Good good... thought maybe we were going to need to form a Brute Squad to "handle" someone...


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Got the Bed Side protectors on and put the Side View mirrors back on.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm digging the black & red theme


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*

Looking more and more like a finished, dare I say factory, truck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gus_quadrado (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Man, is getting better!
And I keep the suggestion of the appearance of Brazilian Saveiro! (If possible, sure) It will give a new face for your Saveiro, and will not be equal to any Fox!
Like this Saveiro:









Oh, and speaking in Saveiro, VW here in Brazil has just released a new Saveiro here:








































That's version of the new Saveiro is called "Trooper", is the most expensive version of it. (Hmmmm... Trooper remember me Iron Maiden, because de music "the Trooper"







)
What did you think about the new Saveiro, guys?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (gus_quadrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gus_quadrado* »_Man, is getting better!
And I keep the suggestion of the appearance of Brazilian Saveiro! (If possible, sure) It will give a new face for your Saveiro, and will not be equal to any Fox!
Like this Saveiro:









I do have those headlights and grille, so I could convert to that front end if I wanted.


----------



## rodrigoromao (Feb 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

That looks really really really good! I really like the way the front came up like with those tiny bumpers. The bed-door looks amazing too! Didn't think that Caddy doors would fit on those so perfectly. Great job!


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (gus_quadrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gus_quadrado* »_









This thing looks pretty high. Is it AWD by chance or just beefy suspension to be able to haul loads?


----------



## gus_quadrado (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_This thing looks pretty high. Is it AWD by chance or just beefy suspension to be able to haul loads?

Chris, These cars with suspension a little higher are quite popular here in Brazil ... They are FWD as the standard models of them, but cars sell very well in this setting here. Fiat invented it here, but in a Station Wagon (The Palio Adventure), and because of the huge success, decided to invest in this version at Fiat Strada (rival of Saveiro), and her other family models, such as Fiat Idea and Fiat Dobló, all have great sales in the version called Adventure ... (with this way of AWD) 
These versions also sell well here for best withstand the terrible roads here in Brazil...









But often these versions sell well to boys' "dads with money" who like to show that "have money" because this version of the Strada costs almost the same as a Fiat Linea (a sedan about the size of a VW Jetta) in the case of Fiat Strada. Families who need a car with space but need a good car "to go to the farm". Or even those who want a or an SUV and has no money... These more expensive versions are NEVER used to work (haul loads, for example) for that use the basic versions of these small trucks ...
Like this Saveiro:








And these versions does not have any direct rivals... (the Saveiro Trooper is the first in this style)
But between Fiat Strada and VW Saveiro, like most of this new Saveiro...
If you want, I can also post photos of these so-called Adventure models of Fiat...


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (gus_quadrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gus_quadrado* »_









DO WANT!!!!!! YES I'M YELLING!!!!


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (Rien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rien* »_
DO WANT!!!!!! YES I'M YELLING!!!!









I'd be all over it if it weren't ugly as homemade sin.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
I'd be all over it if it weren't ugly as homemade sin. 

I think it's a fairly decent looking vehicle from most angles. If it was $13-16k for a stripped out base model, I couldn't say no.
Sorry for the offtopic!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

I think they sell those in Mexico, too, don't they? Seems like a saw a pic of one at this years' Dubs Across the Rockies... OK, here's the pics I saw.


----------



## gus_quadrado (Jul 8, 2009)

Chad, that's the Saveiro was sold before that new Saveiro...
In my opinion, is the worst Saveiro that was sold... (Only the beginning, the new line Gol has a panel MUCH more beautiful than that Saveiro that you showed, Chad ... In the photos of the Saveiro Trooper have a pic showing the panel)
Rien, if you liked the Saveiro Trooper? Since you're there yelling that he wants a new Saveiro and put the picture of the basic ...
And if not like the Trooper and liked the basic that I showed, I think you'll like the Saveiro Trend ...
This is Saveiro Trend:










_Modified by gus_quadrado at 3:00 PM 8-27-2009_


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (gus_quadrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gus_quadrado* »_Chad, that's the Saveiro was sold before that new Saveiro... In my opinion, is the worst Saveiro that was sold...
Well, just remember that we've never gotten *any* of them up here, so anything different is fun.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (the brit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_
I think it's a fairly decent looking vehicle from most angles. If it was $13-16k for a stripped out base model, I couldn't say no.
Sorry for the offtopic!

I agree...I'd buy ANY Saveiro that was sold in the US (new or used). I would also be quite happy to buy the Fiat car-based Truck as well. I am actually holding out for a Fiat 500 if the VW Polo doesn't land here first.


----------



## gus_quadrado (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Well, just remember that we've never gotten *any* of them up here, so anything different is fun.









This is True, Chad...








BUT, Saveiro "G4", and every model of the G4 line has been widely criticized here, especially because the panel simple and ugly ... (simple in both design and quality of the plastic panel, because the line "G3", launched in late 1999, a panel was much more beautiful and better plastics ...)
With this new line Gol, the VW do Brasil redeemed himself with fans of the Gol, casting a beautiful car, totally new, with a panel that humiliated the Gol "G4"...


----------



## rodrigoromao (Feb 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Long story short, G4s were plain rubbish. Besides from *some of* the exterior - although the facelifted front isn't really my cup of tea, but w/e - the interior was plain crappy, filled with some cheap plastic all around it. It's not really much of a Saveiro to be remembered of. Instead, you can go back to the G3s glory days and look out for G3s, that had much much better interiors and were higher-quality overall. Plus they look really sick.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rodrigoromao)*

^^^ That's one sharp looking auto...I love the blacked out theme.


----------



## gus_quadrado (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (rodrigoromao)*

É isso aí Rodrigo! 
Linha Gol G3 é o que há!


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (gus_quadrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gus_quadrado* »_É isso aí Rodrigo! 
Linha Gol G3 é o que há!









In engwish....


----------



## HenryMuller (Feb 7, 2006)

yes, post in english at least...
post in portuguese in brazilian forums








and great progress DasBaldGuy, your red Saveiro is looking good


----------



## gus_quadrado (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*

Ok, ok! No stress guys!








"That's it Rodrigo!
Line Gol G3 is the best!







"


----------



## gitthatcrew (May 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

id love to do this i can get my hands on a fox wag cheap to


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (gitthatcrew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gitthatcrew* »_id love to do this i can get my hands on a fox wag cheap to
Don't tear up a decent wagon to do this. DBG started with one that was damaged/rusted, so his project made sense.


----------



## gitthatcrew (May 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

The one I can get my hands on is beat but I still would never actually go threw with it fox wagons are sick


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (gitthatcrew)*

i still want to see this in person someday. I have always followed your project and you are so close to me I am sure (Grandview here)


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (autocross16vrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autocross16vrocco* »_i still want to see this in person someday. I have always followed your project and you are so close to me I am sure (Grandview here)

Come to OSCR and you will see a lot more than the Saveiro!


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (autocross16vrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autocross16vrocco* »_i still want to see this in person someday. I have always followed your project and you are so close to me I am sure (Grandview here)

Funny thing is, I lived in Grandview for 10 years before selling out and moving to the 'burbs
Come to OSCR and check it out in person!


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Longitudinal)*

Saveiro now has bed side panels installed and plastic floor liner cut to fit. 
Last weekend, we swapped in the PSA to replace the 2P. Shawn wanted lower Rs on the freeway, and seems to be happy with the result.


----------



## Difus (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (rodrigoromao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rodrigoromao* »_










It's me or that Saveiro uses R888?
DBG, your Saveiro is getting famous in some forums here.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Difus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Difus* »_
It's me or that Saveiro uses R888?
DBG, your Saveiro is getting famous in some forums here. 

R888?
Will you post links to forums in Brazil where the car is mentioned? I would like to see.


----------



## Difus (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Longitudinal)*

It's all started when somebody found the orange Fox/Voyage that we know well. After that, people started read the Vortex and saw the "US Spec" Saveiro DBG made and can't understood all the work to make that, but liked how is well made that car.
Link is there:
http://www.xpeedclub.com.br/vi...59796
Some people there remember the guy of the orange Voyage.









And R888 is the Toyo dot legal model.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Difus)*

I like seeing people in a distant country discussing something I built! 
I also notice that Portuguese has declensions for case. That definitely makes it more complicated than Spanish, but I can still understand enough words to get the idea.


----------



## Difus (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_I like seeing people in a distant country discussing something I built! 
I also notice that Portuguese has declensions for case. That definitely makes it more complicated than Spanish, but I can still understand enough words to get the idea. 

Believe me, portuguese is not a language, is a secret code made during the cold war to take advantage in a conflict against argentinians.


_Modified by Difus at 7:57 PM 10-4-2009_


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Difus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Difus* »_
Believe me, portuguese is not a language, is a secret code made during the cold war to take advantage in a conflict against argentinians.

_Modified by Difus at 7:57 PM 10-4-2009_


That made my night.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Difus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Difus* »_ can't understood all the work to make that, 


It's the only way to get one here.....


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*

Truck Bed liner and side Panels in place...


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

Looks sharp! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

Wow- nice! I'm so used to the open bed; now it's finished. Having seen the Saveiro at various points during the project, I could squint my eyes and imagine how it would look when it was done, but this- wow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_I like seeing people in a distant country discussing something I built! 

And not just any distant country, but the home country.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

This is the first update I saw first on here since the roof was cut off. Looks good. Now we just need to build the trim piece for the back of the cab.


----------



## rodrigoromao (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Difus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Difus* »_
Believe me, portuguese is not a language, is a secret code made during the cold war to take advantage in a conflict against argentinians.

_Modified by Difus at 7:57 PM 10-4-2009_

LMFAO. That's pure gold right there.
Funny how you guys in America end up some much-nicer looking Foxes than us, although we had those produced right here, and they're pretty much the pillars of the vw culture we've gathered throughout years around (apart from the aircooleds, of course).


_Modified by rodrigoromao at 10:08 PM 10-8-2009_


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rodrigoromao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rodrigoromao* »_
LMFAO. That's pure gold right there.
Funny how you guys in America end up some much-nicer looking Foxes than us, although we had those produced right here, and they're pretty much the pillars of the vw culture we've gathered throughout years around (apart from the aircooleds, of course).

Lies. You guys got the Gol GT models, a fact of which I'm supremely jealous.


----------



## Difus (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_
Lies. You guys got the Gol GT models, a fact of which I'm supremely jealous.









But GT is stock model. Here we have some bizarre things, like turbo kits in stock carb engines running 2,5 BAR, old Gols on big chrome wheels (looks like a 1:1 Hot Wheels) and sound systems using something called corneta. 
About corneta: did you already saw a marine horn? Is something like that.


_Modified by Difus at 5:05 AM 10-9-2009_


----------



## rodrigoromao (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_
Lies. You guys got the Gol GT models, a fact of which I'm supremely jealous.









Yet you guys had MK2 16v Golfs and lots of VR6s. hahahahahahaha
I reckon though - the sporty Gol versions look pretty damn good. Although different-looking than the Golfs of the same era (IMO Foxes look kind of dated when compared to its Golf similar gens, such as the MK2, launched in 1985 or smth, while we were still on the 1st gen of the Gol), they were pretty much the supreme package of pocket rockets available in Brazil during tha late 80s to mid 90s. 
Random facts - mint GTs have gotten much more expensive lately. 
Difus, unfortunately, is right. Although i dont really agree with the carb'd stuff (i've rode in a friend's Gol which was MINT, perfectly tuned, and was still runing on a TLDZ carb. Had 330hp with 1.8psi), he's pretty much right. I hate how people put huge rims on such small cars like those. Actually, i hate how people in general - including vw "fans" around here - like big rims on absolutely anything. Especially the damn MK4 crowd.







Finally, though, some of its effects are coming to an end. I've seen a couple of nice builds lately, euro-styled or so, being made in Sao Paulo. 
I know somebody who'd trade his GTS for a MK2 GTI at no time though.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (rodrigoromao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rodrigoromao* »_
I know somebody who'd trade his GTS for a MK2 GTI at no time though.









I would happily go source a nice MKII GTI to make this trade myself...


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_
I would happily go source a nice MKII GTI to make this trade myself...

Me too! 
The GTS looks a whole lot better than an em-kay-deuce anything, but that's probably the lure of the exotic speaking...


----------



## rodrigoromao (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_
Me too! 
The GTS looks a whole lot better than an em-kay-deuce anything, but that's probably the lure of the exotic speaking...

Or, as some say, _the grass is always greener on the other side_


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rodrigoromao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rodrigoromao* »_
Or, as some say, _the grass is always greener on the other side_

You speak the truth! And I like the greenness of your grass.







I'd like to transplant it into my lawn.


----------



## Difus (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (rodrigoromao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rodrigoromao* »_
Or, as some say, _the grass is always greener on the other side_

For me, the GT, GTS and GTi looks a lot better than a Mk II GTI. And I'm talking about my grass.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Difus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Difus* »_
For me, the GT, GTS and GTi looks a lot better than a Mk II GTI. And I'm talking about my grass.

Better than talking _out_ your... grass.


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (deviousfox)*

that is a Saveiro and it is sold in Brazil in fact they still make them to this day


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (eurolicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurolicious* »_that is a Saveiro and it is sold in Brazil in fact they still make them to this day

Who exactly are you talking to?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (eurolicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurolicious* »_that is a Saveiro and it is sold in Brazil in fact they still make them to this day

Yes. You speak the truth. Most of us, or at least those of us who have ever seen this thread at least once, know this too. In fact, I was nice enough to put "*US Spec SAVEIRO* " in the title so as not to be confused.


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

*Re: 2 Door Fox + Plasma Torch = US Spec SAVEIRO (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_
Who exactly are you talking to?

wrong thread


----------



## DasStormTrooper (Jul 28, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Just read the thread, & fantastic work!


----------



## Roow (Nov 14, 2009)

*Interesting and differente, but you got to make a Saveiro to you...
I read all your topic (more less), but I liked to transformation that you made in your car, and was very much like a Saveiro...
And I have one, I love this car...
Congratulations for your job*


----------



## Foxophile (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_
Not quite group buy status, but it's a start.
I wonder what the lead time might be... I'm heading out to Ohio in the not-too-distant-future. Maybe I can pick mine up. That could be interesting bringing home on the plane.









So, I'm at work and don't have time to read this whole thread. What ever happened to the not-quite-group buy on the exhaust??? (Page 10)


_Modified by Foxophile at 7:55 PM 3-10-2010_


----------



## manao_pimp (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: (gus_quadrado)*

the new saveiro is gay I saw in the street and is gay the sick saveiro is the G3 sick, i gonna get one, and search saveiro surf G3


----------



## manao_pimp (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: (manao_pimp)*

is SAVEIRO G3 Summer


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (manao_pimp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *manao_pimp* »_the new saveiro is gay I saw in the street and is gay the sick saveiro is the G3 sick, i gonna get one, and search saveiro surf G3 

Ummmm... wha?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (kerensky)*

He's comparing this, the 2010 Saveiro:








to this, the older Saveiro G3.








and the "surf" model is what we might call "baja" style.








Neither really looks like our fox proper, so I'm unmoved by this argument. We won't get them either way, so we'll leave it to the brazilian contingent to hash this out.










_Modified by JGWarner at 3:38 PM 3-14-2010_


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: (manao_pimp)*

Nice nice job you're doing !
once for all, that's all Saveiro genereations :
I:








II:








III








IV:








V:







18" 


_Modified by Marcao at 7:33 PM 3-14-2010_


----------



## gus_quadrado (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Difus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Difus* »_Here we have some bizarre things, like turbo kits in stock carb engines running 2,5 BAR, old Gols on big chrome wheels (looks like a 1:1 Hot Wheels) and sound systems using something called corneta. 
About corneta: did you already saw a marine horn? Is something like that.

That's true, Difus...








Have very birarre things here in Brazil... But worse than all this are the owners of Gol GTi making the mistake of taking the electronic injection and put a CARBURETOR







(or just bad mechanics recommend if the owner of GTi to put if he want to put a Turbo in the 2.0 AP engine...







)


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Submitted this Build to build-threads.com*

I submitted this Build to be on *build-threads.com* 

Rock on. 

that is all.... 

:thumbup:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

And how is the Saveiro these days?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

JGWarner said:


> And how is the Saveiro these days?


 Still rockin! 

Been using it lately to haul supplies (wood, insulation etc) to my house as I am refinishing my basement Laundry Room. 

Soon it will haul Cabinets. 

It still rocks. Out loud!


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

This whole thing blows my mind.


----------



## FOXER (Nov 1, 2007)

*Business in Brazil*

I'm still looking for a knowledgeable VW enthusiast who would be willing to help me import some cars and parts from Brazil to the USA. :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

No real reason...just bumping my own thread.... :beer:

Happy Festivus!!


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

DasBaldGuy said:


> No real reason...just bumping my own thread.... :beer:
> 
> Happy Festivus!!


Happy Festivus Bump...again!! :beer:


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

How is the saviero holding up?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vermilion092 (Feb 6, 2016)

*volkswagen saveiro*

this is a sloop Volkswagen in Brazil because this car is Brazilian in Brazil 's goal the hatchback 2 doors and Voyage sedan 2 or 4 doors in usa vw fox sedan and Paraty the wagon 2-door in USA vw fox wagon and the sloop the 2 truck doors


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

Update everyone...

The paintjob was never the nicest...looks good in pix and in most places looks pretty good...it's a little light (looks pinkish) in the lower corners and lower parts....

and now has a few rock chips and at least one spot where some rust is starting to bubble up.

so....

I'm thinking of having the ENTIRE car coated with Line-X truck bed liner since it is, after all, a truck...

possibly black...possibly gray...


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

Good to see this till kicking around and being used/driven.


----------

